# renau1g's Red Hand of Doom



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

The afternoon sun beats down on you; the air is hot and still. The sparsely settled lands of Elsir Vale are starting to grow monotonous, with a seemingly endless line of dusty flyspecks of towns. The town of Drellin's Ferry lies a few miles ahead of you. It's a settlement hard on the borders of the Witchwood and the best place for you to start adventuring.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

_The road crests a small rise and descends int oa dusty grove in a large, shallow dell. An abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the trees, stands on one side of the road. You've passed a dozen spots much like this one already today, but this one feels wrong. Then you glimps the glint of mail through the brush by the side of the road. Fierce warriors-tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces-are lying in wait!_

[sblock=Initiatives: ]
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Hurrow - 9
hobgoblins - 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Please roll Initiatives, I'll post a battle map later. Also, when you're posting in combat, please include a mini-stat block in a spoiler box. 
P.S. I was trying to upload these pics into group b's thread, but enworld wouldn't let me upload it twice, anyone have any ideas how to get it up there also? Thanks  

Also, you all made your spot checks congrats! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Zazz, in the middle of explaining to his companions for the tenth time the advantages of gaining surprise on a foe and striking from cover, is surprised to find himself in the middle of that exact situation. "See?" he says sarcastically to his companions as he draws shortsword and dagger. 

Moving quickly, the elf rushes up the ravine side toward the nearest foe, shadows shifting about Zazz as he moves. Approaching the enemy, he gracefully slashes the humanoid with his shortsword.

[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
Move to M10 (counting ravine as difficult terrain he should still make it) 
_Child of Shadows_ stance (gives Zazz concealment: 20% miss chance for enemies)
Attack +10, damage 1d6+6/19-20 (+1d6 sneak attack if opponent is flat-footed[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 26, 2008)

*Brodi* is slumped halfway over his mount and staring at passing grass as *Zazz* speaks. He has, as usual, forgotten to smoke his pipe and it's gone out.

See what? He asks. 
As the spells and arrows are arc about him he seems to become focused, at least as focused as the halfling can be.

Oh, fighting now, and belatedly begins a spell of his own.

[sblock=Init & Action]Init 14

Cast shield on self and share with mount.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow eyes wide, gives a shout, "Ambush!"  He shakes his head, his black braids bouncing about.  His perceptions change, the hostile forms becoming more clear, the sound of bowstrings being pulled more distinct.  The entire world around becomes more...alive.  The flood of sensory information doesn't distract the shifter, if anything his mind is more focused.  He raises his hands and intones words as soft as the whispering of the wind and the plantlife around them comes to life, grasping for their enemies.  Then, even more quickly, Hurrow changes, arms becoming feathered, feet growing into a pair of clawed talons, and his head the sharp beak of an eagle.  The shapeshifted druid, takes flight, flying towards the edge of the path.

[sblock=Actions]Init:  9 Shift(free action)  +2 Wis/speak w/animals.  Cast entangle at hostiles.  Reflex DC 16.  Swift:  shift into aerial form and Move:  Move to D14.(10' up, costing 20' of movement, then over.)

Edit:  Looks like I can get all the hostiles, but I will center it further down the path(Q20) to avoid getting the first hostile on each side of us to avoid entangling Zaz.  I will do so then move towards the cover on either side of the path.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC(before my turn,  FF, normal form):  17
AC(after my turn, aerial form):  15

Entangle:  40' radius 5 min duration.  DC 16 reflex, once per round on my turn.
HP:  50/50
Shifting:  Round 1/5
F:  +7  R:  +7(+9 after my turn)  W:  +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning 

AoO:  +9, 1d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=Graf] Please put a mini-stat block in your spoiler block. [/sblock]

[sblock=all] Sorry for the map, I don't have a mapping program, if anyone knows one let me know. 
V=Virashil
B = Brodi
H = Hurrow
Z = Avaxasir aka Zazz

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil snaps back to reality -- she had been daydreaming of a sort -- the long road and featureless countryside had lulled her into a hypnotic state.  

"Hobgoblins..."

She quickly spits out a draconic syllable,"Litrix" and a silver mist appears around her, then collapses into her small form.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Mage Armor on self.

Spells left for the day: 6/7/5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 17/17/13, HP 32/32, Init +3, Move 30' 
Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +6
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Zazz rushes forward with shadows coalescing about him, blurring his image to the enemy. He enters the forest and launches a quick strike at the surprised hobgoblin before he has a chance to react. Fortunately for the hobgoblin, Zazz's blade gets deflected slightly by the undergrowth, foiling his attack. Smiling smugly at his good fortune the hobgoblin draws a longsword from his hip and proceeds to return the strike, although his blade also gets twisted in the forest.

[sblock=Rhun] Bad roll against concealment
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606374/ 
So was his, failed on a critical for max damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606381/ 
[/sblock]

Hurrow shouts a word of warning to the others in the group before calling upon the local flora for aid and launching himself, in avian form, into the sky, streaking towards the nearest enemy. The forest responds as the grass grows long and wraps itself around the legs of the enemies, one of the hobgoblin escapes its grasps, but two others are held fast. The two unaffected hobgoblins open fire on the flying form, both arrows sent off their trajectory by the branches.

As the magical energies of the two spellcasters finish, the hobgoblins fire upon the seemingly defenseless sorcerors. The arrows fall short of their intended targets, with one striking the invisible shield hover just in front of Brodi & his mount.

[sblock=all] Round 2 actions please. My rolls so far are pathetic.... lucky for you  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

*Avaxasir - Round 2 Actions*

*OOC: So I gather the forest is providing cover, right?*

Disappointed by his failure to strike down the hobgoblin warrior in the opening moments of the fight, Zazz twirls his shortsword in hand, causing the blade to ignite in flame. With a sly smile, the elf slashes his weapon at his foe.

[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
_Burning Blade_ maneuver
Attack +10, damage 1d6+4/19-20 (includes _insightful strike_) + 1d6+5 flame damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil chuckles slightly at the folly of the archers.  

"Try these on for size you fools."

She gestures with her hands outstretched,"Imek Mirrith",  suddenly, she splits into four different images of herself, all shifting and moving amongst each other as she strides imperiously onward down the sluice.

[sblock=OOC]

Advance to H12.  Cast Mirror Image on self - 3 images.

Mirror Images (1d4+1=3) 

Spells left for the day:

6/7/4

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 27, 2008)

Best defense and all that. Brodi says to no one in particular. 
*Brodi* makes a clucking sound and Short-toe charges forward (O19). As he reaches his spot he reaches down into th strangeness trying to call forth the dark purple energy that ravaged his tribe. 

[sblock=OOC]sorry. Not on a proper computer right now. Will put up a proper statblock and rolls in about 12 hours. Or someone can do it for me if that's better. Casting manyjaws at closest three hobs. Dice split 2/2/3.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2008)

*Hurrow*

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Hurrow is on the same level as the hobs, aka not going to take damage or AoO for shifting out of flying form to predator form.[/sblock]

The black-feathered eagle that is Hurrow elongates and grows fur, becoming an imposing looking sable wolf.  The shrill cry of the bird becoming a throaty growl and it bites out at the hobgoblin holding the bow.

[sblock=Actions]Shift(swift action to predator form) and attack the hob near me.  24 to hit.  11 damage 

[sblock=Stats]AC:  17

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 9rd duration. DC 16 reflex, once per round on my turn.
HP: 50/50
Shifting: Round 2/5
F: +7 R: +7  W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning 

AoO: +10, 1d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Zazz's blade ignites with flame as slashes at the surprised hobgoblin, learning from his earlier difficulties, Zazz easily avoids the undergrowth and slashes a deep gash across his opponents chest. The hobgoblin screams in pain as he falls to the ground, hands covering the already cauterized wound.

Brodi charges forward on Short-toe, launching jaws made of a strange purple force streaking out towards the hobgoblins hiding in the forest. They try to avoid the biting jaws, but are unable to as they're held fast by the forest.

Virashil splits into four different images of herself, all shifting and moving amongst each other as she strides imperiously onward down the sluice.

Hurrow morphs into a sable wolf and bites hard on the hobgoblins leg, drawing a deep wound, but failing to take the enemy down.

The hobgoblin draws his sword and swings at Hurrow, cutting deep into his shoulder. The balance of the hobgoblins open fire on the halfling, but the distraction caused by the jaws and the plants ruins their aim.

[sblock=Brodi] You see running across the path in front of you, a creature similar to a dog, but with glowing red eyes. It disappears into the forest NE of your current position [/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Zazz incapitates the hobby he's facing, removed from map.
Brodi's manyjaws hits all three hobgoblin's, who are also still entangled.
Virashil moves and casts mirror image
Hurrow attacks and injures his opponent.
Hobgoblin strikes Hurrow for 9 damage with his longsword.
3 Hobgoblins open fire on Brodi, but are all stopped by his magical defenses.

Round 2 done, let's go onto round 3 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

Avaxasir nods in satisfaction as the hobgoblin drops to the soft loom of the forest floor, and then moves forward, stepping over the downed foe. The shadows again flitter around him, concealing the elf from the casual observer. Stopping before he enters the area of writhing vines and underbrush, Zazz tosses the dagger in his left hand at the closest hob.

[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
_Child of Shadows_ stance, providing Zazz with concealment (swift action)
Move to O12
Attack vrs (Q14) +9, damage 1d4+5/19-20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 28, 2008)

*Brodi Fight 1 Round 3*

Brodi -- *AC24s*/16/17 *HP 44*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
---_Freedom of Movement_ (1 rnd only), _Shield_
Short-toe-- *AC26s*/13/23 *HP 36*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
---_Freedom of Movement_ (1 rnd only), _Shield_ [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0

Spells
3rd ** |  2nd *****  |  1st ******  |  0th *****[/sblock]

Did anyone else see that....

*Brodi *glances around, no-one else seems to be going after the dog. I could be important... he mutters to himself.

*Brodi * clucks his tongue again and Short-toe bolts off into the woods. The crystal on his forehead glimmers, allowing him to pass through the _entangle _unhindered. Behind him rent in the world throbs unpleasantly, it's rending purple energy continuing to savage on the hobgoblins.

[sblock=Brodi Actions R3]
Standard: Maintain concentration on _Manyjaws _(DC18 {ref half} 2d6,2d6 and 3d6 on the hobs respectively). -- Each creature gets 1 saving throw each round. Range is 160 feet (if I go further away than that the spell ends I think).
Free (?): Guide Short-toe to the NE after the doggie.
Move: _nada_
Immediate: Trigger Eye of Freedom (1 rounds worth of _Freedom of Movement_ - to pass through the entangle and the undergrowth unhindered) -- Share with Short-toe

PS I see the tendrils of purple energy as being unpleasant jagged shapes some resembling jaws others not, but that's FX.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil spies the cowardly hobgoblins attempting to hide within the safety of the branches.

In a low voice,"Mere leaves will not protect you...from me."

Her eyes glow momentarily like molten silver orbs as she rears back her head and bellows a gout of ice towards the two southern hobgoblins.

[sblock=OOC]
Convert 2nd level spell slot into Draconic Breath (ice) -- 4d6 (cold) Reflex DC17 for 1/2, 30' cone, should be able to get both of them (on the south side) within the effect.

Spells left:

6/7/3
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 17/17/13, HP 32/32, Init +3, Move 30' 
Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +6

_Mage Armor_ (5 hrs)
_Mirror Images_ (3)  (49 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow growls in pain, lashing out again with lupine teeth.  After his jaws snap out, his form changed once more, returning to his normal form.

[sblock=Actions]Attack again in predator form16 to hit 10 damage Then shift back to normal form(AC 20).  If the hob goes down before my turn, I'll move forward 20', return to normal form and cast produce flame[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]AC: 17(predator)  20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 8rd duration. DC 16 reflex, once per round on my turn.
HP: 42/50
Shifting: Round 3/5
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning 

AoO: +10, 1d6+8 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2008)

Zazz moves forward, stepping over the downed foe. The shadows again flitter around him, concealing the elf from the casual observer. Stopping before he enters the area of writhing vines and underbrush, Zazz tosses the dagger in his left hand at the closest hobgoblin, his is aim true and the dagger imbeds itself up to the hilt in the hobgoblins neck, as he falls the writhing forest continues to grasp the unmoving form. 

Brodi's purple energy continues to harass the hobgoblins, both targets still standing cry out as the unpleasant jagged shapes rip numerous bloody wounds in them. They also fall and are held fast by the forest floor. As he chases the 'dog' through the entanglement affected area, Brodi also sees five more hobgoblins coming out of the forest north-east down the path. The 'dog' runs towards a small stone structure, hidden from the path by the forest. Coming out of the structure are two more hobgoblins, one wielding two short swords and the other carrying a steel shield and wielding a heavy mace.

Virashil rears back her head and bellows a gout of ice towards the southern hobgoblins. As her ice breath travels to its target, the hobgoblin manages to find partial cover behind the tree, but even that doesn't save him from the blast and he falls to the floor, with half his body covered in ice crystals. 

Hurrow leaps up and grabs the hobgoblins throat with his lupine teeth, tearing a large portion of it out and the enemy falls to the ground, his hands useless attempting to staunch the loss of blood. He then reverts back to his human form.

Everyone sees five more hobgoblins rushing up the path, stopping on the other side of the entangled area. 

[sblock=Graf] The two-sword wielding hobgoblin rushes forward towards you, taking a swing with one of his swords. His blow stabs you in the shoulder, drawing an attack of opportunity from you & Short-toe. (OOC - 12 damage) The mace wielder speaks words to a spell and disappears. (Spellcraft DC17). [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
All the original hobgoblins are now dead. 
All of you see the 5 coming up the path, only Zazz sees the 'dog' at O28 and the blade-wielder next to Brodi.
Brodi sees everything, unfortunately. 

New Initiative:

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Mace-wielding Hob - 19  (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Hurrow - 9
'dogs' - 8
hobgoblins - 3

Round 3 done - Round 4 started already, Zazz you're up

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"Stay back," calls Zazz to Vira and Hurrow as he moves to skirt the area of entangling vines, spinning his shortsword in his hand as he goes, shadows twisting about in his path. He calls out to the hobgoblins rushing up the path, taunting them. "Come, face a true warrior! Or are you scared of a slender elf?" He laughs, and draws a new dagger into his left hand to replace the one now stuck in the downed hob's neck.


*Continue using Child of Shadow stance, Move to V-14*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> *Hudder* leaps up and grabs the hobgoblins throat with his lupine teeth, tearing a large portion of it out and the enemy falls to the ground, his hands useless attempting to staunch the loss of blood. He then reverts back to his human form.
> [/sblock]




That tricky dwarf!


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2008)

OOC - oops....I've put that in now for both round summaries, I caught myself the first time.... Thanks s@s


----------



## Graf (May 28, 2008)

OOC seems to be going around. i (graf) have apparent appeared in xendrik; i'm sure my 1sy level commoner self will be a big help against the giants. what is the impact of forested squares on movement? (that is what the stuff around the path is right?)


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2008)

OOC - The stuff around the path (that you're on) is grass, regular movement on it. Starting at R39 is forest. The forest itself won't slow you down, climbing up the ravine cost more movement. 

Once again I apologize about the map. I'll need to try something else next time.


----------



## Graf (May 29, 2008)

OOC: Neither Brodi or Short-toe are much for OoAs. 
Brodi -- *AC24s*/16/17 *HP 30*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
---_Freedom of Movement_ (1 rnd only), _Shield_
Short-toe-- *AC26s*/13/23 *HP 36*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
---_Freedom of Movement_ (1 rnd only), _Shield_ [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0

Spells
3rd * |  2nd *****  |  1st ******  |  0th *****[/sblock]

Brodi clutches his left arm... where he was holding his pipe a minute ago.
I must have dropped it back there somewhere...

At his urging Short-toe steps 5 feet away (T27) and then shoots back up the path, but not before leaving a new rent in reality for the swords man and the other hobgoblins to play around with.
[sblock=Brodi Actions R4]
Standard: Cast Manyjaws again (Concentration to do it while riding:Natural 20)
_Manyjaws _(DC18 {ref half} 2d6 on G, 1d6 on each R. 
-- Each creature gets 1 saving throw each round. 
-- Range is 160 feet (if I go further away than that the spell ends I think).​Free (?): Guide Short-toe.
Move: _nada_
Immediate: _nada_

I'm starting to see the value of lower level area spells like burning hands. Conveniently this is just a little random encounter before we get on to the main game.
(We're playing RtToEE right?)
(There needs to be a stoned/I'm not playing attention/clueless smiley)

PS Maps fine. Much more evocative than the graph paper the people in my KotS game are going to get later.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2008)

OOC@Graf: Indigo is hard to see on the black background


----------



## Graf (May 29, 2008)

s@s Surf on stealth mode? 
Seriously, pick a color and I'll use it. I just figured "purple energy" would be easier to associate with Brodi.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow calls out, "Get out of there Brodi!"  His hands then begin twisting like dancing snakes, and his breath smelling of ozone as he chants out words of a spell.


[sblock=Actions]5' step to E15 and begin casting call lightning.[/sblock]





[sblock=Stats]AC: 17(predator) 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 7rd duration. DC 16 reflex, once per round on my turn.
HP: 42/50
Shifting: Round 4/5
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  AoO: +10, 1d6+8
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2008)

*Virashil*

The small army that is Virashil moves forward through the trough, the various images interweaving and splitting off every so often.

[sblock=OOC]
Advance to L16.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

Zazz advances forward to the new contingent of hobgoblin enemies and issues a challenge to them, hoping to draw the opponents to him.

Brodi wisely manuevers Short-toe out of the area, rushing down the path back to the others. Before he leaves, Brodi once again summons the dark purple energies and unleashes them on the group of hobgoblins.

Virashil confidently advances towards the horde, counting on her magical defenses and draconic nature to protect her.

Hurrow begins to summon nature's fury and stays concealed in the cover of the treeline. He has a clear line of sight at his targets.

The doglike creatures charge forward moving with great speed, carefully avoiding the areas of writhing vines. 

The hobgoblin archers step forward, three of them ignoring Zazz's challenge and fire arrows at the retreating halfling, but they fly wide or short of their intended target. Two of the hobgoblins drop their bows, draw swords and begin to rush at Zazz. *"You think you can defeat us human, come and get us!"* one of them shouts. 

The sword-wielder rushes to the center of the path calling out to the adventurers *"Who amongst you is a true warrior, come and face me"* as he clashes his blades together and the purple energy from Brodi's spell assaults him.


[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge Arcana check to determine what the dog-creatures are. 

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Mace-wielding Hob - 19 (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Hurrow - 9
'dogs' - 8
hobgoblins - 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

Zazz laughs at the blade wielder's comments. "Obviously, you do not wish to answer my challenge, puny goblin!" he calls to the hobgoblin, speaking in its own thick, guttural tongue. Then the elf shrugs and moves to engage the other hobgoblins. Reaching the foe, the elf plants his feet soundly upon the earth, and swings his short blade with frightening might! 


[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
Move to Y20
_Mountain Hammer_ vrs (Z21) +10, damage 1d6+2/19-20 + 2d6 (overcomes DR/hardness if necessary)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2008)

*Harrow*

Harrow begins casting a spell, his hair whipping around him in a frigid breeze, his breath coming out in a chill mist.  Suddenly, a cold driving sleet rains down in the area, making footing treacherous.  The shifter then shapeshifts once more.  A black-feathered eagle in in his place and it flies down to land behind Virashil.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Sleet Storm, centered on Q26(40' radius 20' high, should get "G" and 3 easternmost "R's") blocks all vision, including darkvision.  A creature in the area can try and move at half speed with DC 10 balance check.  Failure mean it can't move, failure by 5 or more means it falls.  Balancing creatures lose dex to AC.  Swift, shapeshift into aerial form, and then move to J15, staying 10 off ground.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]AC: 15(aerial form) 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 6rd duration. DC 16 reflex, once per round on my turn.
Sleet Storm:  40' radius, 20' high.  6 round duration.
HP: 42/50
Shifting: Round 5/5
F: +7 R: +7(+9) W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +9, 1d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Can we see the two H's on the mid-left? (the doggie and the regular H)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Yes you can see them, they're actually both doggies, I just made them different for ease of tracking
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 3, 2008)

Maintaining his concentration on his spell Brodi nudges Short-toe over inbetween  the sorcerer and the druid(M16). Would you like to hit a doggie? It could be a bad doggie... He eyes the retreating hounds and flexes his fingers.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Guide Short-toe to M16.
Free: Speak
Standard: Maintain _manyjaws _on the same combatants (sorry for all the rolling).
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Does Virashil know anything about those dogs via Know (Arcana) +9 or Know (Planes) +1?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

[sblock=s@s]
Your check is good enough to identify them as hell hounds, that they're immune to fire, weak vs. cold, can breath flame from their mouths and that they cause additional fire damage from their bite.

I rolled a natural 20 for you. 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2008)

*Virashil*

A quick glimpse into the trees to Virashil's right brings a smile to her face.  

"Hell Hounds."  She growls quietly.

Moving closer to the two hounds, her eyes look once again like molten silver orbs and she unleashes a gout of snow and ice.

[sblock=OOC]
Move 15' to the west (to I16), convert 2nd level spell slot into Draconic Breath (ice) -- 4d6 (cold) Reflex DC17 for 1/2, 30' cone, should be able to get both of the hell hounds within the effect.  Due to their vulnerability, they will get extra chilled.   

Spells left:

6/7/2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 17/17/13, HP 27/27, Init +3, Move 30' 
Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +6

_Mage Armor_ (5 hrs)
_Mirror Images_ (3)  (48 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazz rushes towards the oncoming hobgoblin duo, the shadows surrounding him as he moves. As he nears them, one of the hobgoblin's takes a swing with his longsword, but can't find Zazz in the shadows. He doesn't miss his opportunity, however, and with a mighty blow against the one who attempted to strike him, Zazz stabs him deeply. This blow combined with Brodi's previous spell leaves the hobgoblin on the ground in a pool of his own blood.

Brodi continues his assault with the dark purple energy on the assembled group of hobgoblins, continuing to cause many minor wounds to them, while leading Short-toe closer to Virashil.

Virashil moves towards the forest where the hellhounds are approaching from and calls upon her draconic heritage to unleash a cone of freezing cold and ice upon them. One of the hounds manages to get himself partially behind a tree, protecting him from most of the blast. The other hellhound isn't so lucky and and catches the full force of the blast, falling to the ground and curling up into a frozen ball. 

Harrow begins casting a spell, his hair whipping around him in a frigid breeze, his breath coming out in a chill mist. Suddenly, a cold driving sleet rains down in the area, making footing treacherous. The shifter then shapeshifts once more. A black-feathered eagle in in his place and it flies down to land behind Virashil.

The surviving hellhound bursts out of the forest, frost still clinging to its fur, but converting quickly to steam. He lunges at Virashil with a viscious bite, but he only manages to destroy one of her images, disappearing after the strike.

You cannot see what transpires in the area of the sleet storm. The hobgoblin standing before Zazz launches a weak swing towards him, but he deftly parries the strike.

From out of the sleet affected area, the hobgoblin with the two blades emerges, looking extremely annoyed and shakes off the clinging sleet.

Next to Virashil, another hellhound appears beside Virashil, and immediately attempts to tear into her with his fiery jaws. He also destroys one of her images with his attack, leaving the sorceress unscathed. 

A black battleaxe made of pure energy appears next to the flying Harrow, swinging at him, but he manages to avoid its swing.

[sblock=ooc]

Note: on the map your characters can't see what's going on with the hobgoblin archers.

Wow... max damage on the blast + cold vulnerability = Death

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Mace-wielding Hob - 19 (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Harrow - 9
'dogs' - 8
hobgoblins - 3

[/sblock]

[sblock=Legend]
New Additions to the map are:
X = spiritual weapon
h = summoned hellhound
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2008)

*Harrow*

Harrow shifts forms once more, returning to his normal shifter visage.  The wildness in his blood has dissapated, but unlike others of his kind, it did not diminish his combat capabilities significantly.  He raises his hand sharply and glares and the partially frozen hellhound before sharply throwing his arm down.  A bolt of lightning erupts around the creature, throwing it fur on end.  Harrow then moves closer to the beast, ready fight it tooth and nail if necessary.

[sblock=Actions]Shift to normal form, use call lightning.  DC 15 reflex for half.  Then move adjacient to it(H15).  Dice for the lightning I am assuming are d10s, not d6s.  PHB says hot and cloudy.  You say in your descriptions it is hot, and both pics show cloudy.12 damage [/sblock]




[sblock=Stats]AC: 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 6rd duration. DC 15 reflex, once per round on my turn.
Call Lighning:  5 min 9 round duration.  DC 17 reflex for half damage
Sleet Storm: 40' radius, 20' high. 5 round duration.
HP: 42/50
Shifting: Round 5/5--expired for day
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +7, 1d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Disappointed that the (apparent) hobgoblin leader didn't accept his challenge, Zazz only shrugs and turns his attention to the matter at hand: slaying the rest of the hobgoblins. Sidestepping around the enemy, Zazz ducks low and thrusts with his shortsword, hoping to disembowel his foe. "If you truly desire to be a successful raider, you really should learn to attack less well defended travellers," he says in a conversational tone to his opponent.

[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
5' step to Z21, assumes _Isles of Blades_ stance (no real benefit here, except to allow Zazz to use his _Shadow Blade_ feat)
Attack vrs (Y21) +10, damage 1d6+6/19-20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 4, 2008)

*Brodi* nudges Short-toe. The dino makes an irritated snorting noise an jogs further away [e8].* Brodi* maintains concentration on the spell. 

OOC: 2d6 of purple energy should also be on the two weapon fighter I think.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2008)

*Virashil*

_"Trouble."_  She thinks to herself as she notices that she is surrounded by foes.

Calling upon her heritage, she wills her eyes once more into a molten silver state --- when she opens them, a silvery aura surrounds her, then shoots outward, engulfing those immediately around her.

[sblock=OOC]
Convert 1st level spell slot into _Paralyzing_ Effect from Silver Dragon Lineage.  Fort DC16 to avoid being _paralyzed_ for 1 round.

Spells left: 6/6/2
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2008)

Disappointed that the (apparent) hobgoblin leader didn't accept his challenge, Zazz only shrugs and turns his attention to the matter at hand: slaying the rest of the hobgoblins. Sidestepping around the enemy, Zazz ducks low and thrusts with his shortsword, hoping to disembowel his foe. His sword is deflected by the chainmail of the hobgoblin.

Brodi moves further away from the melee close to him and continues his energy assault on the hogobin still standing that he can still see.

Calling upon her heritage, Virashil wills her eyes once more into a molten silver state --- when she opens them, a silvery aura surrounds her, then shoots outward, engulfing those immediately around her. She notices that one of the hounds stops moving, but the other shakes off the debilitating effects.

Harrow shifts forms once more, returning to his normal shifter visage. The wildness in his blood has dissapated, but unlike others of his kind, it did not diminish his combat capabilities significantly. He raises his hand sharply and glares and the partially frozen hellhound before sharply throwing his arm down. A bolt of lightning erupts around the creature, throwing it fur on end. The conditions outside make the effects of the bolt even more powerful than normal, however this hound is proving quite adept at dodging magical attacks as it gets partially out of the way of the bolt also.

The hellhound will attack the newcomer, his sharp teeth biting a small gash in Harrow's leg, the fiery effect of its mouth cauterizing the wound almost instantly. 

The hobgoblin facing Zazz takes a swing at the swordsage, but his blow is easily dodged by the elf. He sees two of the hobgoblins who escaped the sleet storm come running his way.

The sword-wielder continues his advance towards Virashil and Harrow, clacking his blades together again. His many wounds begin to mend and close, he still looks injured, but much better than a second ago. Appearing behind him as the invisibility wears off, the mace wielder appears ready for a fight. The black axe follows Harrow as he moves and it's dark energy strikes him in the back causing a massive wound, but nearly missing any major systems. 

[sblock=OOC]
Brodi -> 9 damage to the sword-wielder
h -  (I17) - is affected by the paralyzing breath.
Harrow takes 6 damage (2 of it is fire) from the hellhound
Harrow takes 9 more from the spiritual weapon (crit confirm missed)

Note: the H with the red is the hound, the h is the paralyzed hound, & the X should be at I18.

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Mace-wielding Hob - 19 (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Harrow - 9
'dogs' - 8
hobgoblins - 3
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow steps back from the hellhounds and hobgoblins and casts a spell of healing.  His wounds close and the smell of morning dew surrounds him.  "We could use your help down here Zazz!"

[sblock=Actions]  5' step to I14 and cast CLW on defensive(if needed:  27 concentration .11hp [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]AC: 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 5rd duration. DC 15 reflex, once per round on my turn.
Call Lighning: 5 min 8 round duration. DC 17 reflex for half damage
Sleet Storm: 40' radius, 20' high. 4 round duration.
HP: 38/50
Shifting: Round 5/5--expired for day
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +7, 1d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

*I'll have Zazz' next post up tonight. Need to check my TOB: Bo9S.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

"Kinda busy over here myself, Hurrow," calls Zazz, keeping his voice even. "But give me a moment or two, and I'll be along." The elf steps back, in an attempt to keep himself from being flanked, and again slashes at the closest foe.


[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
5' step to Z20, assumes _Isles of Blades_ stance (no real benefit here, except to allow Zazz to use his _Shadow Blade_ feat)
Attack vrs (Y21) +10, damage 1d6+6/19-20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 12, 2008)

Brodi -- *AC24s*/16/17 *HP 30*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
---_Shield_
Short-toe-- *AC26s*/13/23 *HP 36*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
---_Shield_ [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0

Spells
3rd * |  2nd *****  |  1st *****  |  0th *****[/sblock]

*Brodi *stops looking for his pipe on the ground and points at the mace wielder, bolts of purple energy surge forth assailing it.

[sblock=Brodi Actions R4]
Standard: Cast _mm _on mace wielder (19 Damage)
Free (?): Guide Short-toe -> short toe stands around
Move: _nada_
Immediate: _nada_

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

*Virashil*

Pleased to see at least one of the hounds stop threatening her, the sorceress cautiously backs away from the other flaming hound and takes advantage of her foes lining up in a row.

Once again her eyes turn into molten orbs of silver and she unleashes another gout of snow and ice.


[sblock=OOC]
Move 5' to the east (to I16), convert 2nd level spell slot into Draconic Breath (ice) -- 4d6 (cold) Reflex DC17 for 1/2, 30' cone to the south, should be able to get the paralyzed hell hound, the mace hob and the dual sword hob. 

Spells left:

6/6/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 17/17/13, HP 27/27, Init +3, Move 30' 
Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +6

_Mage Armor_ (5 hrs)
_Mirror Images_ (2)  (48 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

With a vicious stab to it's chest, Zazz easily drops the hobgoblin facing him and turns his attentions to the two approaching from east.*

Brodi spots the newly appeared mace-wielding hobgoblin and fires bolts of pure purple energy at him. The bolts effortlessly weave between the other combatant, never straying from their target and blast into the hobgoblin. 

Virashil takes a step back from the encroaching enemies and turns their tactic of swarming her against them by unleashing a gout of icy death upon them. The paralyzed hellhound has no defence against the cone of cold, but he somehow manages to stay standing. The sword-wielder sees the oncoming cold and tumbles partially out of the way, but the mace wielder is not so fortunate. Partially dazed by Brodi's missile attack, he can't get out of the way in time and is blasted to the ground by the cold. He doesn't stir and the black energy axe dissipates.

Hurrow takes a step back and nature's healing energy flows over him as he recovers from the damage the hobgoblin's have inflicted.

The unaffected hellhound moves away from the dreaded ice wielder, and bites Hurrow's leg, dealing a light blow to the druid.

One of the hobgoblin archers steps up to the half wall near the ruined farmhouse and fires at Virashil, but his shot is erratic and wide. The two hobgoblins advance on Zazz, but the dextrous elf easily avoids their clumsy attacks. 

The sword-wielder steps up next to Virashil, his eyes wild with excitement. His blades whirl in an almost hypnotic blur, striking the sorceress easily with both blades, but doing no damage as the mirror images take the blow. He growls in anger *"Grrr....foul trickery, you'll pay for this witch"* he mutters.

[sblock=ooc]

6 damage to Hurrow from the hellhound.

Both remaining images are dispelled, Virashil

*Remember North is on the right side of the map*

** I've changed the hounds from H & h to D & d respectively, hopefully that helps with confusion. d is the paralyzed one.**

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Hurrow - 9
'dogs' - 8
hobgoblins - 3

[/sblock]

[sblock=Legend]

B - Brodi
D - unparalyzed hellhound
d - paralyzed hound
V - Virashil
G - Sword-Wielder
Z - Zazz
R - hobgoblin regulars
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

"Just another moment or two," yells Zazz, back to his companions. "And then I can come teach that twin blade wielder how a real warrior fights!" The elf centers himself as he considers his two targets, and his blade begins to glow with an inner fire. As the glow reaches a near blinding brightness, Zazz strikes, smiling as he anticipates the ball of flame that will shortly explode around him.


[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
_Death Mark_ maneuver vrs Y21
Attack vrs (Y21) +10, damage 1d6+4/19-20 to (Y21) PLUS 6d6 flame damage in a 10' radius (affecting Y21 and A121; Reflex Save vrs DC15 for half damage).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow raises his arm once more and brings it down sharply, calling another bolt of lightning down upon the hellhound threatening him.

"I'll be there in a second Vira!"

[sblock=Actions]Call another bolt of lightning down.  DC 17 reflex half.  16 damageI'll then move to the dual weapon wielder if the hound drops.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]AC: 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 4rd duration. DC 15 reflex, once per round on my turn.
Call Lighning: 5 min 7 round duration. DC 17 reflex for half damage
Sleet Storm: 40' radius, 20' high. 3 round duration.
HP: 32/50
Shifting: Round 5/5--expired for day
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +7, 1d6+3 [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 15, 2008)

*Brodi* moves closer to the fight (K14). Generating a blast of purple force to first at the sword wielder. 

[sblock=OOC]AC 19 DAMAGE 11 
Oh the horror of not having precise shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bump. S@s?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2008)

*Virashil*

Having no more images to confuse her oppressors, Virashil dances backwards, away from the hound and sword wielding hob.  

All the while tracing a pattern in the air and intoning a few words,"thurgix charir",  causing both her amulet to glow slightly and coruscating red ray to shoot forth ,from her left, handtowards the sword wielding hob.  

[sblock=OOC]
Move 5' to J15, Ray of Enfeeblement (using empowered spellshard) on sword wielder.

So 8 STR + 50% = 12 str damage.  Wowsers.

Ray of Enfeeblement Ranged Touch, Str Damage (1d20+6=18, 1d6+2=8) 

Spells left:

6/5/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 17/17/13, HP 28/28, Init +3, Move 30' 
Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +6

_Mage Armor_ (5 hrs)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2008)

Zazz focuses on his blade and causes the weapon to glow with a bright orange glow, the metal glowing red-hot. A burst of flame follows, scorching trees, shrubs and, mot importantly, the hobgoblins, who are charred husks after the fiery assault. As quickly as the flame appeared, it dissipates, leaving only the destruction as evidence of its existence.

Brodi wheels Short-toe closer to the action and fires his purple energy blast at the injured sword-wielder. Despite Virashil's proximity, the blast strikes the hobgoblin warrior in the shoulder, nearly spinning him around.

Virashil dances away from her enemies, utilizing her magical shard, to ensure her enfeebling ray is effective against the sword-wielding hobgoblin. Once the red beam strikes him, the weight of the swords causes his arms to hang limply at his sides, he looks like he can barely move.

Hurrow call upon nature's fury upon the hellhound, driving a beam of lightning from the sky into the infernal creature. It doesn't even have a chance to move before being struck full force by the bolt. Crackling flesh is heard over the yelping cries of the doomed creature. It slumps lifeless to the ground.

The remaining hellhound shakes off the paralyzing effects of Virashil's effect, but is unable to reach her due to Hurrow's presence. It instead tries to bite the druid, but he easily dodges the clumsy strike.

Seeing the ease that the adventurers dispatched the cleric and hellhounds, the remaining hobgoblin archer turns and runs off into the forest.

The sword-wielder drops one of the short swords and launches an off balance attack at Hurrow. With the awkward stab, the hobgoblin catches the druid off-guard and the blade causes a deep wound in his stomach.

[sblock=OOC]
8 damage Hurrow... natural 20...

Sword-wielding Hob - 21 (already went)
Zazz - 18
Brodi - 14
Virashil - 11
Hurrow - 9
'dogs' - 8

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

Brodi lets loose another, particularly well aimed (NAT 20! CONFIRMED) shot.

[sblock=OOC]Natural 20; 11 damage
Confirm check AC 22 Crit damage +8
(We roll the damage again right? my 3.x-fu is weak)

Quick everyone, roll fast, IC is hot right now!

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow holds his forearms in front of the hobgoblin, displaying his sacred tatoos.  "You didn't know what you were getting into, did you?"  Hurrow raises his arm before dropping it sharply while glaring at the goblinoid.  A blast of lightning answers his call, arcing towards the blade wielder.

[sblock=Actions]Holding ground.  Concentrating on call lightning to call another bolt.  14 damage Save for half:  17 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]AC: 20 normal form

Entangle: 40' radius 5 min, 3rd duration. DC 15 reflex, once per round on my turn.
Call Lighning: 5 min 6 round duration. DC 17 reflex for half damage
Sleet Storm: 40' radius, 20' high. 2 round duration.
HP: 24/50
Shifting: Round 5/5--expired for day
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +7, 1d6+3 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Virashil*

Continuing to back out of harms way, the mage invokes a small amount of magick and sends three silvery darts streaking towards the weakened hobgoblin.

"Now you pay for your foolishness -- with your life!"


[sblock=OOC]
Move 5' to J14, cast _magic missile _ vs sword wielder.

Magic Missile vs Sword Wielder (3d4+3=8) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Seeing that the situation appears to be well in hand, Zazz takes off after the fleeing hobgoblin, his speed enhanced by his magic boots.


[sblock=Initiative & Actions]
Initiative: 18
Run (Sprint) after fleeing hobgoblin.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avaxasir Stats & Maneuvers Readied]
AC 21, HP 46/46, Init +5, Move 40' (boots)
Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +7

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception, Burning Blade
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

With his enhanced speed Zazz begins to chase the retreating hobgoblin. He easily catches the enemy.

Brodi's bolt of magical energy catches the sword-wielder in the chest, blasting him off his feet, landing 5 feet away on his back, the burn in his chest smoking.

With that threat removed, Virashil switches focus and launches three silver bolts that streak into the hellhound. Meanwhile, Hurrow blasts the hound with another bolt of lightning. The magical energy is too much for the creature and it succumbs to their combined assault.

With the dust settling and no further threats imminent, the group has a moment to catch its breath and observe the carnage wrought by impressive showing.

[sblock=OOC]
Combat's over, well done. Everyone receive 1575 xp for their part in destroying the threat.

Zazz, you'll eventually catch the hobby, probably take 2-3 rounds as he's running also. Your call what to do with him, he'll surrender if you choose, otherwise, you'll easily dispatch him. No need to slow things down with this foregone conclusion. If you are taking him prisoner (and have rope) please make a Use Rope check to bind him.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Virashil*

"You two, bring those bodies of the others over here and stack them around the sword wielder and the mace wielder -- then I'll scan them for any enchantments."

While he waits for the others to ferry the bodies over, she begins to go through the 2 hobs gear.

[sblock=OOC]
When all bodies are together, casts Detect Magic and scans for any presence of magical auras.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Zazz accepts the hobgoblin's surrender, disarms him, and marches him back to his companions at swordpoint. "Well, five fell to my blade, and another captured. And me, without a single wound. My skill is becoming the stuff of legend," brags the elf with a wide smile.


*Zazz will borrow Vira's rope to bind the captive (assuming she is okay with that). Take 10 on Use Rope, setting the escape DC at 26 (take 10, + 10 for binding, +4 dex, +2 silk rope).*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Virashil*

After listening to the boastful elf, she sets her pack down and digs out the short length of rope and hands it to him.

"Going off by yourself may have worked out for you this time, but don't you remember that ogre who almost took your head off the last time you tried that?"

She emits a low growl as she teases her fellow elf.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

Virashil's magical detection spell sheds some light on the equipment that your enemies carried.

[sblock=Cleric's Corpse]
Unholy Symbol (Religion DC 15 identify)
Banded Mail - minor abjuration
Heavy Mace
Light Steel Shield
1 x blue potion (Spellcraft DC 15 identify) - minor conjuration
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blade-Wielder's Corpse]
2 x Shortswords - minor conjuration
Studded Leather Armor
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archers]
12 x Longswords
12 x Composite Longbows [+1]
12 x blue potions (same as cleric's) - minor conjuration
12 x chainmail
[/sblock]

[sblock=If the DC15 Religion check is made]
The unholy symbol is of Tiamat, the five-headed queen of the evil chromatic dragons.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Additionally there is a ruined farmhouse, which is the structure on the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Avaxasir rolls his eyes. "Yes, but that ogre caught me completely by surprise. If your spell had done what it was supposed to, I wouldn't have had to worry about the brute. Of course, I'm much more aware of my surroundings now than I was then, in my brash youth." The elf finishes tying up the captive and moves to observe the gathered loot, a greedy twinkle in his eye. "Looks like the looters have become the lootees."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

Virashil takes a look at the potion vial on the dead cleric and attempts to figure out what it is.

As she does that, she notices the holy symbol around its neck.  She takes it out and looks at it for a while, trying to figure out exactly what a (un)holy man would be doing with this group.  Was this a hobgoblin war party?  Or simply a tribe seeking to increase their wealth?  Something seemed odd about it, that was for sure.

Without even looking at Zazz,"Once more you admit how you rely on me to keep you out of harms way."

[sblock=OOC]

Well, there isn't a rank in Know (religion) in the entire group!  For shame.

Spellcraft Check on Potion (1d20+5=17) 

Is there a need for spellcraft checks on each potion found?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Zazz shrugs, though Vira isn't looking at him. "we are a team, after all," he answers with a smile. The elf picks up the dead hobgoblin's shortswords, twirling them about as he tests their balance and compares them against his own.

*Knowledge (religion), untrained: 6, nope, didn't do it.*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Virashil]
The potions appear to be of Cure Light Wounds - no need for individual checks
[/sblock]

[sblock=Zazz]
The swords appear to be approximately the same as your own in balance, weight, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Fine blades, to be sure," says Zazz. "Comparative to my own, it would seem."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
What does the holy symbol look like?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's what the holy symbol looks like


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

*LOL. Not subtle at all. Shouldn't Vira with her draconic heritage be able to recognize the holy symbol?*


----------



## Graf (Jun 18, 2008)

Brodi, having finally found and relit his pipe rides on over.

Heeeeeeeeey that looks like a religious symbol he says. But I wonder what god it could be... 

He slowly puffs on his pipe. Maybe it's like... a dragon pantheon... you know... so the red guy could be their war god, and the green one could be like... farming, you know?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
C'mon now!     Virashil is a worshiper of Bahamut and with her draconic heritage she HAS to know that that is Tiamat!   
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2008)

After the battle while the goods are being gathered, Hurrow removes his armor, taking a quick stock of his wounds.  He was severely hurt, but it could have been worse.  A few whispered words, and a breeze blows through the tree, stirring up some dust on the few places on the path where blood wasn't pooled.  Hurrow's wounds begin to knit themselves together.  The refresshing breeze catches the halfling as well, and his wounds begin to close as well.  Once he is satisfied Brodi is well, Hurrow speaks the ancient Druidic language once more, and some of his confidence returns.

Hurrow takes a drink from his waterskin and says with a grin, "The only reason you didn't get hurt is because you were too busy dealing with the rabble while the rest of us were fighting the real threat."

"I am going to check out that farmhouse, that was probably where they were holed up at.  Go ahead and gather up what you can.  We are not far from town, and the usual method of loot carrying will suffice."


[sblock=Actions]Hurrow casts mass lesser vigor(with lesser rod of extend), targeting himself and Brodi(32 hp gained over 32 rounds).  After Hurrow looks over the cottage, he returns to the party.  He gathers everything of value the party has bundled up in cloaks, bags etc.  He then shapeshifts into aerial form, taking to the skies.  The gear(loot) carried melds into his form, not contributing to encumbrance, etc.  When ready to sell, Hurrow will return to normal form, and produce the goods.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 20 normal form
-Entangle:  dismissed
Call Lighning: 5 min 6 round duration. DC 17 reflex for half damage--lets duration expire
Sleet Storm: 40' radius, 20' high. 2 round duration.-lets duration expire
HP: 42/50
Shifting: Round 5/5--expired for day
F: +7 R: +7 W: +10
Spells prepared:

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning  
AoO: +7, 1d6+3 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Nice job everybody!  Tactics were sound.  I hope what battlefield control I provided made a difference.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC - Virashil]
Yes, you recognize the obvious symbol as Tiamat. Forgot about the draconic heritage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC - Hurrow]
I think it did, the archers were rendered useless by entangle & sleet storm.
[sblock=Farmhouse]
Inside the farmhouse are 5 bodies, piled like cordwood in the corner. 3 of them appear to be warriors of some kind, wearing leather armour and a pile of 3 spears lies next to them, 1 appears to be a wealthy individual, by the appearance of his clothes. The last one appears to be a peasant, or farmer, based on the dirt covering him and the manner of dress.

A pile of gold coins lies next to the bodies as well, a quick estimate puts this at 355 gp (you're great at estimating  )

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

"Well, we should probably take whatever valaubles and gear we can. We can probably sell them once we reach Drellin's Ferry."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow wanders back from the farmhouse.  "There are more dead over there.  Armed men, not hobgoblin's.  They were probably out patrolling and got taken by surprise.  The farmhouse's owner is also dead.  Bastards."  Hurrow spits on the body of the hobgoblin leader.  "We should give them a proper burial at least."


----------



## Graf (Jun 19, 2008)

Good tingles, *Brodi *gives *Hurrow *a big grin as the healing magic washes over him.

The halfling nudges Short-toe away from gnawing at a chunk of grass and toward the farmhouse.

Looks like they aren't taking prisoners...he says as he looks at the bodies.

[sblock=Brodi doesn't search]I mean, he can, but he has no bonus... and standing (instead of sitting on his mount) makes him a bit dizzy.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Virashil*

As the dragontouched mage gets a closer look at the priests holy symbol, she exhales loudly, and she unconsciously growls slightly.

"Tiamat.  Foul temptress.  What is a hobgoblin doing worshiping the Queen of Evil Dragonkind?"

Her hands clamp over the symbol as if to crush it.  

"Where is the prisoner now?  He must tell us what relationship they have with Tiamat and what they are doing preying on passersby."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

"He's sitting there," says Zazz, waving his sword in the direction of the bound hobgoblin. "Probably cursing himself for not having the wisdom to pick less skilled adversaries."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC: I noticed that Virashil is the best candidate to interrogate the prisoner -- since none of us have ranks in those types of skills. (her CHA bonus at +5 is our only hope - ben kenobi)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

As Virashil approaches their bound captive, he appears to be sulking and remains silent as you approach, not even registering your presence.

[sblock=OOC - Virashil]
How does Virashil plan on interrogating the prisoner... i.e. good cop, bad cop?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Virashil*

The lithe elf approaches the prisoner slowly, appraising the hobgoblin.

"I have no intention of harming you -- all that I ask is some information as to why you lay-in-wait to attack travellers in this area, and why you travel with someone who worships *her*.  In exchange for this, I believe I can convince my companions to let you go."   She pulls the holy symbol out from her belt pouch and shows it to the captive.
OOC: Diplomacy +5

She then looks directly into the creatures eyes and awaits any response.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

As Virashil approaches the prisoner, Zazz calls out casually to her. "If you need me to remove any of our guest's fingers, just let me know." He spins his shortsword skillfully in hand and the hint of a smile crosses his face.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2008)

The shifter nods at the halfling.  "You and Short-toe help me dig suitable graves?"  Hurrow shifts once more, taking his lupine form.  The large silver wolf begins digging out a place near the farmhouse.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2008)

The hobogoblin looks up warily at the elf as she speaks, initial hostility is apparenet in his beady green eyes, but her words have a calming effect on the bound creature. He appears to be more indifferent to your presence and speaks *"Alright elf-witch, you let me go, I tell you good information. We attack travellers to loot them, steal their stuff and bring it back to master. Why do we travel with the priest? 'Cause Wyrmlord Koth tells us to. We do's what he says, otherwise Karkilan punishes us."* the hobgoblin says, shuddering at the mention of Karkilan and goes quiet.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy Check:
Diplmoacy (1d20+7=25)

You're very persuasive , makes the hostile prisoner indifferent...
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

Virashil smiles at the prisoner, glad to see that he chose this path.

"A few more questions before we release you."

"First, who is this 'Wyrmlord' Koth you speak of -- and why does he bear the title of 'Wyrmlord'?"

"Second, is he your master, and to what end is he collecting loot and treasure from passersby?"

"Third, who is this Karkilan?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 21, 2008)

The hobgoblin prisoner hesitates for a moment, as if weighing out the consequences of his answers before continuing *"Wyrmlord Koth is our leader, he uses mighty magicks, even more mighty than yours, a powerful sorceror he is. He is collecting loot for himself, he don't tell us why, just that he needs lots of it and sends lots of us out to get it. We aren't the only group around the human river-town doing the Wyrmlord's bidding. Karkilan is Koth's chief lieutenant, he's a bull-faced killer as big as an ogre."* the prisoner says.

Looking up at Virashil he quietly says *"I answered your questions, you promised to let me go. For what I've told you they'll be coming for me, I need to get as far from here as I can before they come in force"*


----------



## Graf (Jun 22, 2008)

Brodi guides Short-toe back to the house stuggling to keep the willful purple fastidth under control as they load bodies on its back and transport them to the gravesite.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> The hobgoblin prisoner hesitates for a moment, as if weighing out the consequences of his answers before continuing *"Wyrmlord Koth is our leader, he uses mighty magicks, even more mighty than yours, a powerful sorceror he is. He is collecting loot for himself, he don't tell us why, just that he needs lots of it and sends lots of us out to get it. We aren't the only group around the human river-town doing the Wyrmlord's bidding. Karkilan is Koth's chief lieutenant, he's a bull-faced killer as big as an ogre."* the prisoner says.
> 
> Looking up at Virashil he quietly says *"I answered your questions, you promised to let me go. For what I've told you they'll be coming for me, I need to get as far from here as I can before they come in force"*




"You have held up your end of this bargain.  One last question before I let you depart for greener pastures -- where is the headquarters of this wyrmlord Koth?"

Once Virashil has received an acceptable answer, she unties the rope on the hobgoblins wrists and ankles and allows him to escape.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2008)

*"The Wyrmlord's headquarters is an old human castle in the forest north of here." * the prisoner answers. 

Once his bonds are cut he rubs his wrists, and turns and runs down the road. He doesn't look back as he disappears from view.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm not sure if you remember or not, but you're original reason for coming to this region was a map found in a previous adventure's treasure hoard. It is located in the Witchwood, which is the woods north of the town.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2008)

Zazz smiles at Vira. "What do you want to bet that this 'Wyrmlord' is lairing in the very place we have come to explore?"

*I think I mentioned it, but Zazz will collect as many valuables from the bodies as he can carry, starting with expensive items. He will make sure to take one of the longbows and some arrows for himself as well.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2008)

*Virashil*

She nods at Zazz,"I'm sure you are right about that -- 2 birds and such."

"But the thing that bothers me the most is the association with Tiamat -- especially with someone who has the title of '_Wyrm_lord'."  She shudders slightly at the mention of it.

She does her best to help the others load up the choice gear and then musters them along the path towards town.


----------



## Graf (Jun 23, 2008)

*Brodi *is easily mustered once the bodies are buried falling in beside the others and loading any bulky gear onto *Short-toe*. So it isn't a dragon pantheon? He seems vaguely disappointed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2008)

Hurrow quickly buries the bodies of the dead.  Upon returning to his normal form he speaks.  "We should continue on.  This gear will fetch us quite a measure of gold in itself.  If the treasures of the keep are half as rich, we can take a few weeks off!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> *Brodi *is easily mustered once the bodies are buried falling in beside the others and loading any bulky gear onto *Short-toe*. So it isn't a dragon pantheon? He seems vaguely disappointed.




The elf shakes her head,"Unfortunately, no, Tiamat is a five headed dragon, possessing one head each of all evil dragonkind -- red, black, green, blue, and white.  All pay homage to her and possess some measure of her cruelty and treachery."

"I fear we may be going up against one of her spawn at some point in the future -- perhaps this Wyrmlord is some sort of draconic commander of sorts.....  Either way, we will have our work cut out for us if that is the case."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

Zazz shrugs. "If he gets in our way, I'll plant a knife in his spine. Easy as that." Then he smiles. "Assuming he has a spine."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2008)

"If he is a mage, he is probably a coward.  Spineless."  Hurrow watches as the hobgoblin runs towards the horizon.  "Good job with the interrogation.  He was quite cooperative.  Whenever you are ready to go, I am."   Hurrow hefts the bags and bundles of the weapons and armor they packed, ready to shift into his aerial form, the extra weight being of no consequence as it merges with him and the rest of his equipment.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2008)

_After defeating the hogoblin marauders and tending to the bodies of both the innocents and their enemies, the group continues on to Drellin's Ferry.

The road descends into a small town built mostly on the far side of a broad, sluggish river. Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead a couple of long, thick ropes cross the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town. _

As you approach the intersection (1 on the map) a group of armed townsfolk - three in leather, one in mail - stand guard watching you approach warily. The one in the mail steps forward, raising his hand in front of him. *"Halt, and state your business strangers. * the man says


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2008)

Zazz smiles and lifts a hand in greeting at the approach of the armed townsfolk. "Hail, and well met. We come in peace to your fair town, seeking soft beds to rest from our long journey, a warm meal to fill our bellies, and cool ale to wet our parched throats."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2008)

Black feathered eagle that is Hurrow lands on the roof of a building just inside town and waits for his companions to enter.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2008)

*Virashil*

"I was somewhat amazed at how eager he was to talk to me, to be honest."  

After they set back onto the road, Virashil cannot push the thought of Tiamat out of her mind.  Her draconic ancestor had mentioned that she was needed to help out good dragonkind at some point in her life, but is this the time and place -- and is she ready for the rigors and challenges it would entail?  

Her mind would not rest, and she was pleased to finally reach Drellin's Ferry -- hopefully the people and buildings would take her mind off things.

"Greetings men -- like my fellow elf mentioned, we are mere travellers, seeking a warm, soft bed for the night, while we continue our journey into the Witchwood."

"I take it that the town has posted a guard due to nearby hobgoblins, perhaps?  We had been ambushed by a troop of them not more than a couple hours up the road from here, near a burned out farmhouse."


----------



## Graf (Jun 25, 2008)

*Brodi *was silent after *Virashil*'s explanation. Apparently thinking deeply about what she'd said.

At least initially. He'd soon slipped off into a doze, bobbing along in his saddle as the group approached the town and, effectively, giving *Short-toe* free reign to amble about the road chewing on grasses.

The guard's hail brings him back to wakefulness and he manages, with much clucking and hissing, to get the dinosaur off a patch of dried scrub grass and to stand back with the group during their conversation with the guards.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

After Virashil's mention of hobgoblins the man's eyes widen
*"Indeed! Where? Bands of them have those murderous savages have been spotted all over the edges of town, ambushing travellers. We've sent out many patrols, but you're lucky to be alive."* the mailed individual says.

Looking at Zazz, the man says *"Well, I don't want to hold you up then. I could use a drink myself, but that'll wait. The Old Bridge Inn is just on the other side of the river (#10 on the map) if you need a place to put your feet up."*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

"We encountered the hobgoblins a ways down the road, near a farmhouse. They were well armed, and not your ordinary raiders. We left them in a shallow grave. We found their victims, five humans, and gave them a proper burial." The elf shrugs. "Their deaths have been avenged."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 1, 2008)

*Virashil*

She smiles warmly towards the guards,"Thank you for the information -- one small favor -- is there a smithy or a mercantile shop in town?  We have some excess equipment we are interested in parting with."

After they put some distance between the men and themselves, the silver-haired elf cocks her head to the side,"Do you want to get rooms at the Inn first, or get rid of the hobgobling gear first?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Tha captain responds to Virashil *"Morlin runs a smithy on the far side of town, he's quite the skilled blacksmith. Jendar runs a merchant company that might be able to help as well, his place is just before you cross the river"*
As you leave he waves and bids you farewell.

[sblock=OOC]
Smithy - #5
Jendar's - #17
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

"Thank you, Captain. If you are up for it after your shift, please come by to join us at the Inn for a drink..." says Zazz as they move away from the guard post. As they move further into town, he glances at his companions. "Jendar the merchant, then?" he suggests, knowing it to be on their way through town.


----------



## Graf (Jul 10, 2008)

*Brodi *and *Short-toe* amble off in the direction indicated.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

You continue on down the path towards the town and notice the ferrys are pulled by draft horses across the river at a leisurely pace. The building of Jendar is of new construction, a freshly painted sign hangs above the door and the building is more a warehouse than storefront. As you enter the building, you are confronted by a large counter with a tiny button on it. There's also a large scale to the far side of the counter and a door behind the counter. 

As you press the button, you hear a loud ringing sound coming from the back area and a small halfling enters through the door. He's an affable looking man, approximately middle-aged and wearing spectacles. 

*"You're not from around here are you? What can old Jeldar do for ya?"* the halfling says as he looks you over with an appraising eye.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2008)

Hawk-Hurrow watches the town from the roof above.  He does his best to gauge people's importance to the town.  He looks for several things, including guards, priestly types, and where town leadership would stay.

When his companions make their way into the shopkeep's building, Hurrow swoops down from his vantage point, shifting back to his shifter form, and now is heavily encumbered by all the gear that was carried into his aerial form.  He enters the shop slightly behind the others, seeing the halfling behind the counter.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

"Seems we had a bit of a run-in with some hobgoblin raiders on our way to your lovely town," says Zazz with a smile, "And now we are rather overloaded with gear. Heard you were the man to see if we were interested in selling some of it."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

*"Hobgoblins you say? Well I'll be, I wondered why my last shipment of textiles went missing. Anyways, let's have a look at this stuff."* the halfling says as he carefully inspects the standard items.

After about ten minutes of inspection:
*"These are quite the items, well made, better than most araments I've seen. I could easily find buyers for stuff of this quality. Tell ya what, I'll give you 3,800 gp for the lot."* Jendar says as he raises his eyes from the goods. 

[sblock=OOC]
The magic items aren't identified, so I'm going to assume that you don't want to sell them until you know more about them. From the air, Hurrow noticed a tower, most likely belonging to a mage on the far side of town.

12 x chainmail, 900 gp
MW Heavy Mace, 156 gp
MW Studded Leather Armor, 87.5 gp
12 x MW Longswords, 1890 gp
12 x Composite Longbows [+1], 1200 gp
Total=4,234 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2008)

Virashil's eyes gleam with surprise at the total amount proferred by the halfling.

"My, that was a good haul."  She murmurs quietly.

"Good sir, would you have any unusual items for sale in your inventory -- perhaps those bearing the touch of enchantment?"

OOC: 3800/4 = 950 gp each!  Shopping time?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

*If it is okay, Zazz would like to keep one of the longbows...just in case we need some ranged firepower.  That would reduce the haul to 925gp each, or we can just take the 100gp out of Zazz' share...whatever works.*

Zazz smiles at Virashil, his ears having caught her comment, and then turns back to the proprieter. "I believe you have a deal, my friend. And perhaps now these items will find better use than the slaying of innocnets."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Good sir, would you have any unusual items for sale in your inventory -- perhaps those bearing the touch of enchantment?"




*"Ah, I wish I did. There just ain't a market out here for carrying all that inventory, I got about 1,000 barrels that might interest you, real cheap. Just kidding. Now, Sertieren might be having something that you're looking for. He's the town magic user, and has a habit of making all sorts a' wild items. If you're looking for a blade, though, go talk to Morlin at his smithy. He can make some mighty fine weapons, even better than these. Anyways, I gotta go, keep an eye on things back there, but thanks for the business and good luck!"* Jeldar says as he calls into the back a pair of humans come up and begin to pack up the items you've sold.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

Zazz offers Jeldar a nod of thanks before turning to the others. "So, should we go visit this 'Sertieren' and see what types of wares he offers?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2008)

Grateful to relieved of the heavy equipment, Hurrow stretches his shoulders and back, much like a great cat.  "Let us see what other wares we may find this day."


----------



## Graf (Jul 11, 2008)

*Brodi *dozes outside the shop. 
*Short-toe*, securely lashed out front alternates between gnawing on it's bindings and glaring hostilely at passers by.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2008)

"I am of the mind to seek out this 'Serterian" and see if he has anything of interest."

"Of course, I know you more martial-minded folk might enjoy talking with the smithy."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Avaxasir shrugs. "A useful trick is a useful trick, whether it be a blade or some other sort of magic. Anything that can give our happy little group an advantage over the enemy."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 11, 2008)

The shifter nods and bares his teeth in what passes for a smile.  "Weapons of steel only interest me for the gold they fetch.  Virashil and I will see what they have that passes for magic here.  We shall meet you at the smithy if you wish."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 11, 2008)

You approach the crossing and step gingerly onto the ferry, which is pulled by a pair of draft horses at a leisurely pace.The operator, a portly man by the name of Drathgar says the crossing's free, the sergeant told him about you helping the town out. It takes you approximately 6 minutes to cross the river. Once you arrive, the group splits into two disparate parts. 

[sblock=Going to see the Wizard]
After asking a passing local, he directs you to the sages home, which is a beautiful home overlooking the river. After knocking on the door, a wizened halfling opens the door, looking at you through a pair of spectacles, his grey-white hair is disheveled and his fingers are covered in ink stains. "'ello, what can ol' Sertieren do fer ya this afternoon?" the halfling asks. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Going to see the Smith]
You travel to the rather quaint blacksmith shop, at least it appears from the outside, but as you enter you realize that it is surprisingly well stocked for a town of this size. A tiny bell rings as you open the door and from out of the back room a dwarf enters. He's wearing a leather apron and gloves. The dwarf's hair is a fiery red and he looks to have seen battle, judging by the scars on his arms and face. 
*"Do you need some blades or armor? Name's Morlin"* the dwarf asks
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Zazz offers Morlin a bow of greeting. "Well met, Master dwarf. I am certainly interested in perusing your goods, but only those of the highest quality. Additionally, we have a pair of swords and a suit of banded armor that bear some enchantment upon them; If you could take a look at them, and perhaps tell us of their value, and if you are interested in purchasing such goods, we would be most grateful."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2008)

*Virashil*

The elven woman's eyes and smile betray her thoughts -- she is a sucker for anything magical and considers shops that carry such goods as a child would to a candy vendor.

"We are interested in perusing your wares -- those that bear enchantments would be of the most interest, good sir."  

She smiles warmly at the small wizard.


----------



## Graf (Jul 14, 2008)

*Brodi*, riding along behind *Virashil*, pops up when he sees the halfling at the door.

Quite ignoring *Virashil*'s attempts at basic civility he greets the old town halfling in the casual argot of the plains, Oy Uncle! Have ya any sweet buns, or smoke? 

*Brodi, *unaccustomed to standing on his own two feet, wobbles slightly as he slides off *Short-toe*. Regaining his footing, he digs out a package of dried sweetmeet from the Ranar Valley and a packet of jasmis flower tea and marches, absurdly bowlegged, up to the door.

He proffers the package to the older halfling. Eat 'em together 'n your tongue'll tingle.
He stands in front of the door plainly expecting his gift to be accepting and to be allowed in to rummage through the larder in return.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2008)

Hurrow nods his head, his dark hair bobbing up and down.  What could be mistaken for streaks of silver in his mane are actually braids of hair wrapped in silver mistletoe.  "Spells of divine origin are of particular interest to me," he says softly in his husky voice.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

[sblock=Wizard Group]
Sertieren smiles widely at the gift from Brodi, laughing a bit at the others difficulty walking when not in the saddle. 

*"Well met good travellers, so you are looking for items that'll give you an edge? Well you've come to the right place. I've got a nasty habit of making things I have no need for, back when I was you're age I'd travel about and get in all sorts o' trouble, but now these knees just aren't what they usedta be. Anyways, I ramble on.... come in and have a seat. I'll go get my stuff"* the halfling says excitedly, almost running (as quickly as an elderly halfling can move) up the stairs. 

He comes back with a small chest that he opens and explains what each item is:
Scrolls: 
Dispel Magic(x2), Fireball, Haste, Invisibility, Mage Armour, Web, Bless, Cure Moderate Wounds, Cure Serious Wounds, Lessor Restoration, and Resist Energy

Potions:
Cat's Grace, Invisibility, & Grease

Misc:
Bracers of Armor +1 
Ring of Protection +2

He also tells you if you don't see what you like here, he can scribe a scroll for you (of level 3 or lower, both Divine & Arcane) or Wondrous items of CL 5th or lower.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Zazz]
The dwarf grins widely as he examines the magical wares, *"Aye, these indeed are magical. For a fee I'll tell you what they can do."* Morlin says.

Assuming you agree to a 100gp/item fee, he tells you that the shortswords are each +1 & so is the banded mail. 

*"If you're looking to have someone take them off your hands, I might have a buyer interested. I'll give you 2,500 gp for the lot, less my fee, so 2,200 altogether."* the dwarf offers.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

*Virashil*

Small flecks of silver on the elf's skin shimmer as she pours over the magical writings.  She picks one out after a bit and says,"I must have this one!  How much would you like for it?"

A wide smile appears on her face.

[sblock=OOC] Will purchase the scroll of _Haste_

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

"Well, that certainly sounds like a fair deal, master dwarf. I will have to discuss it with my companions, of course." The elf shrugs. "They went to see some wizard instead..."


*OOC: Guys, do you want sell? We don't appear to have much use for the items, but I wanted to check with you all.*


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> Small flecks of silver on the elf's skin shimmer as she pours over the magical writings.  She picks one out after a bit and says,"I must have this one!  How much would you like for it?"
> 
> A wide smile appears on her face.
> 
> ...




The halfling smiles at the excitement on the young woman's face as he munches on the treat from Brodi, offering some to his guests (as is proper). 

*"Well, I haven't seen someone this interested in magic in a long time, it warms my heart to see another interested in the 'art'. Tell ya what, I'll give it to you for 300 gold pieces."* Sertieren replies.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

Virashil squeals with glee.

"Oh, thank you!"  She cries as she reaches into her belt pouch to pull out the money.

"These coins were definitely weighing me down" She says to the others with a wink.

Afterwards she pockets the scroll with the others she carries and reclines on the soft couch, while she watches her companions.

OOC: @ rhun - no problem selling the gear, don't think we need it.


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

_ooc: sell! Do we want to try to round out our scroll collection (which is pretty round already) or see if we can pick up some minor item to buff somebody's defenses(probably a front line fighter or Virashil __since she seems to "visit the front" a lot.)_

*Brodi *displays marginal curiousity about the items, focused as he is on sampling the treats.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hurrow*

OOC:  Sell!

Hurrow nods at the halfling's scrolls.  "Good paper, and well written as well.  My people's handwriting tends to be hard to read, with the hair smudging the ink and all."  Hurrow grins, showing his sharp yellowed teeth and smooths the hair going over his wrists.  "I would like to purchase the lesser restoration."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

"On second thought, good Master Dwarf," says Zazz, smiling, "i'm certian my companions and I can use the coin more than this gear. I accept your offer!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow nods at the halfling's scrolls.  "Good paper, and well written as well.  My people's handwriting tends to be hard to read, with the hair smudging the ink and all."  Hurrow grins, showing his sharp yellowed teeth and smooths the hair going over his wrists.  "I would like to purchase the lesser restoration."




*"Excellent, oh I forgot how exciting it was for adventurers... ah to be young again. Oh yeah, the scroll. It'll be 150 gold pieces."* Sertieren replies, clapping hands together, nearly toppling the tea he had set beside himself.



Rhun said:


> "On second thought, good Master Dwarf," says Zazz, smiling, "i'm certian my companions and I can use the coin more than this gear. I accept your offer!"




*"Alright then, anything else you be needin', remember ol' Morlin."* the dwarf says with a wink

[sblock=OOC - ALL]
If you'd like to purchase anything else, let me know, else let me know what you're next plans are. Thanks! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Not to peek into the wizards' wares, but Zazz would be interested in the Potion of Invisibility...unless Vira can cast that?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Not to peek into the wizards' wares, but Zazz would be interested in the Potion of Invisibility...unless Vira can cast that?*




OOC: Virashil has a wand of invisibility with ~ 15 charges or so - plus it is one of her known 2nd level spells to boot!  We are well prepared to go unseen.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Virashil has a wand of invisibility with ~ 15 charges or so - plus it is one of her known 2nd level spells to boot!  We are well prepared to go unseen.





*Excellent*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2008)

"Your kindness and hospitality has been absolutely wonderful." Virashil says as she gets up from the couch.

"Hopefully we will have some trinkets to bring back to you after we finish our task in the Witchwood."

With that, she nods at her companions and walks towards the door -- and then towards the Inn -- to see how her fellow elf fared with the blacksmith.


----------



## Graf (Jul 18, 2008)

Ola uncle! Thanks for the munches! *Brodi *looks slightly land-sick from having been off his mount for so long; but that doesn't stop him from snagging a pastry on the way out.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2008)

Hurrow slams down a sack of gold, quickly stacking into neat piles to the correct amount.  "Thank you," he says simply  As they turn to leave, the shifter stretches revealing his tatooed forearms.  "How about a meal to end the night?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

Zazz gathers up the sack of coins, bows to the dwarven armorer, and makes his way to the tavern in seach of a goblet of wine and his companions.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2008)

The group meets in the tavern and gathers together for a drink and to plan their next actions, as well as distributing their wealth from the hobgoblins. As the adventurers are nearing completion of this task, the doors to the tavern open and a tall, balding man of about fifty enters with a capable-looking swordswoman at his side. 

[sblock=OOC]
For images please see below:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35264&d=1214399649 - Man
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35265&d=1214399649 - Woman
[/sblock]

*"Sorry to trouble you, travelers, but I'd like a few minutes of your time"* the man says. *"My name is Norro Winston, and I'm the Town Speaker for Drellin's Ferry. This is our guard captain, Soranna. I'll get right to the poin: We're in a lot of trouble as you've seen, and I was hoping that you could be persuaded to help us out"* the man finishes with a sigh, rubbing his hands together in obvious nervousness.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil sits back in her chair and wipes her mouth with her napkin, gently folding it and placing it back upon the table.  

Her meal of stewed chicken breast and root vegetables had hit the spot and filled her up.  She had been at her wits end with the trail rations they had been living on the past several days, so a home-cooked meal was a welcome respite.

The old man's entrance and comments had perked her ears up, but also made her somewhat paranoid -- they had only mentioned the hobgoblins to the outlying guardpost -- obviously, the fact that word had travelled so fast to the leadership of the town indicated the level of severity of trouble these folks were in -- or perhaps were these two some sort of con man and sidekick?  If the former were indeed the case, did these two approach any group of newcomers to the town?

She looked at them closely, trying to read their body language as she struggled to determine if they were telling the truth or not.

Looking at her companions, she decided to let the others start the conversation for them.

She was good-natured, and always interested in helping those in need, but she was wary of newcomers with unsolicited pleas of help.  In the back of her mind, she hoped their issues were not as severe as they described, but her forefront preoccupation was with a slice of the fresh cheesecake that she had seen on the counter between the seating area and the kitchen...


----------



## Graf (Jul 22, 2008)

_OOC: I can not help but note that there is not a diplomacy skill among us.__Vira's got an effective +5, Brodi weighs in at a hefty +4. __People must love inviting us to parties.  _

*Brodi *slurping down his third bowl of tubers as he looks up at *Norro. *
Sure in a bitta pickle aren't you? You've got to farm to eat but you can't protect anybody outside of the walls?
*Brodi *leans back to allow his sage wisdom to sink in.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 24, 2008)

Hurrow eats meticulously, much unlike most of his kind.  He looks to the newcomers.  "Speak then.  Details."  The shifter is straight to the point.  He is interested, but would like to know more."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2008)

As if Hurrow's complete opposite, and unlike most elves, Zazz eats heartily, and downs stout ale as if water. The gnawed bones of his repast lay scattered about his plate, and he leans back and kicks his boots up on the table to relax and finish his ale. 

When the newcomers arrive asking for help, the elf raises his eyebrow. "And just how much 'persuasion' do you carry in that coinpurse of yours?" asks Zazz, a glimmer in his eyes.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Graf said:


> *Brodi *slurping down his third bowl of tubers as he looks up at *Norro. *
> Sure in a bitta pickle aren't you? You've got to farm to eat but you can't protect anybody outside of the walls?
> *Brodi *leans back to allow his sage wisdom to sink in.




Soranna looks at the halfling at this comment quizically and replies *"I'm afraid that we don't even have walls my little friend, we count on the river to protect our eastern flank and focus most of our minimal resources on patrols and keeping an eye on the western trade road. I wish I could leave a contingent of guards on the eastern banks, but we don't have the people"*




EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow eats meticulously, much unlike most of his kind.  He looks to the newcomers.  "Speak then.  Details."  The shifter is straight to the point.  He is interested, but would like to know more."




The speaker, Norro, smiles at the interest of the shifter. *"Excellent right down to business, I like that as our troubles are most urgent and problematic. You've asked about our problem and here it is, our town is under attack. Hobgoblin raiders have been harrying our lands for several days now. They've attacked and killed people in the outlying homesteads and have been waylaying travelers along the Dawn Way." *

Captain Sorrana adds *"We've had trouble with hobbys before, a raid on a homestead on the west side of the river, but this is different. It looks like a large tribe has moved down from the mountains. I fear they may be enough to sack the town."*

The speaker continues *" Beyond the immediate threat to our homes and selves, that road is our lifeblood. If the raiders make that road impassable, trade won't come this way and we'll be ruined. We need someone to help repel the invaders and drive them away from here. Can you help us do it?"*

At Zazz's request the speaker will reply *"I can offer as much as 500 gold pieces each, if you drive off the hobgoblins, plus you can keep whatever you find on their bodies."*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 25, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil listens with half an ear while she stares at the cheesecake on the counter.

She is drawn back into the present when the town-speaker mentions an entire hobgoblin tribe.

Her eyes shift away from the kitchen area and focus intently on the older man -- taking in the features of his face, the tone of his voice.

After he is finished speaking, she breaks her silence and says,"A question for you -- where are the hobgoblins are mustering from?  If you do not know, then where, in your opinion, would they be mustering from?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Soranna speaks up at the question, *"Well, unfortunately my scouts have been unable to locate their hideout, but they did manage to track the hobgoblins to the edges of the Witchwood"* the woman replies, her frustration is apparent at the inability to determine the hobgoblins location, at least to Zazz & Hurrow.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2008)

renau1g said:


> At Zazz's request the speaker will reply *"I can offer as much as 500 gold pieces each, if you drive off the hobgoblins, plus you can keep whatever you find on their bodies."*





Zazz smiles and nods. "Getting paid to kill hobgoblins? I'm in."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 26, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Zazz smiles and nods. "Getting paid to kill hobgoblins? I'm in."




The speaker's face brightens at Zazz's statement *"Excellent! Thank Lathandar!"* as he claps his hands together excitedly; *"I hope I can count on the rest of you?"* he asks 

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if you're familiar with the FR deities (they're the ones I'm most comfortable with)

Lathander (pronounced lah-THAN-der [1]), whose title is The Morninglord, is the neutral good deity of creativity, dawn, renewal, birth, athletics, spring, self-perfection, vitality and youth. 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hurrow*

"Yes, I think we can handle some hobgoblins.  But can you guarantee housing for us here if we must return?"  Hurrow raises his mug of ale towards the pair.  "After we're finished, your town will not be troubled any longer."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 27, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> "Yes, I think we can handle some hobgoblins.  But can you guarantee housing for us here if we must return?"  Hurrow raises his mug of ale towards the pair.  "After we're finished, your town will not be troubled any longer."




*"Of course, your room and board will be covered here at the Old Bridge Inn as long as you are working on behalf of the town. As well, if you perform this task I can procure a curative item from our local religious order to assist your efforts."* The speaker replies.


----------



## Graf (Jul 28, 2008)

Once he's been reminded that board means food *Brodi *enthusiastically signs up.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Receiving the good news of the adventurers acceptance, the Speaker's grin goes from ear to ear. He practically skips out of the tavern after thanking you again for your assistance. 

Sorrana turns and begins to leave with more poise after a brief nod, before stopping just short of the door.

*"If you're going to be heading to the Witchwood, I'd advise you to seek out Jorr. He knows the woods like the back of his hand, and you won't be finding a better guide. His cabin is out of the way, but it might be worth the trip. If you're walking on the Dawn Way, take a right on the trail about nine miles from the forests edge. Jorr's cabin is near the Blackwater"* the guard captain says, before pushing the heavy oaken door open letting the fading light of the day in, and leaving the inn.

It's now getting to be late afternoon and the sun is beginning its descent towards the horizon.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

"Do we wait until morning, or do we head into the woods?" asks Zazz, finishing off his mug of ale. "While I wouldn't mind a comfortable bed and a few more drinks, I'd feel badly if these hobgoblins visited any more of their foul business upon innocent travellers. And Mask knows, I certainly prefer working in the darkness."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 29, 2008)

Hurrow stares into the fireplace.  He speaks softly, but with an edge, "I have no qualms about continuing on now.  With all the hobgoblins about, I fear Jorr might be dead, but we should be the first to prove otherwise."  Hurrow smoothes out his dark braided hair, tucking it behind his ears.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

"Brodi, Vira? What say you?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

Brodi pipes up *"Whatever you guys decide, I'm good with"*

OOC - Graf's on vacation for a week, I'll NPC him


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Brodi pipes up *"Whatever you guys decide, I'm good with"*
> 
> OOC - Graf's on vacation for a week, I'll NPC him




*OOC: I actually just saw a post saying that s@squ@tch was on vacation tooo...*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

Before the group can come to a consensus on which actions to take, a young man enters the tavern, he's dressed in the white robes of Lathandar, emblazoned with the rising sun image on his chest.

He walks calmly up to the table and looks at the group, his face practically beaming as he reaches into a pouch at his hip and pulls out a thin glass wand with a tiny blue gem at its tip. 

*"I am Kander, cleric of the Morninglord, and Norro has told me of what you're planning to do to assist our town. I have forseen darkness ahead and it terrifies me; my prayers have been met with silence as of late, and I worry for our town's fate. I can offer this item to you from our temple vault, it should assist in your travels. It is mostly used, but some charges remain of its healing power. Don't worry about it's appearance, I assure you it's quite resilient"* the man says, and as if to prove the point he hits it a few times against the edge of the table. 

True to his word the wand shows no sign of any damage, he also pulls out a potion and places it on the table next to the wand.

After delivering these Kander smiles again and says *"May Lathander's light always fall upon you, good luck heroes"*, leaving the establishment.

[sblock=OOC]
It's a wand of Cure Serious Wounds with 3 charges left, the potion is a Cure Moderate Wounds.

I'll wait for the other two to return from vacation (I saw s@s might have access, but I'll wait until he posts) before continuing any further. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

Zazz picks up the wand and spins it dextrously through his fingers for several moments, and then hands it over to Hurrow. "A little extra healing always comes in handy."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2008)

The elven maiden reclines in her chair slightly as the priest from the Morninglord walks up to their table.

She looks quizzically at him as he speaks, and tries to keep from laughing, barely managing to keep things contained to a slight smirk -- for she kept on thinking back to the priest, also of Lathander, who had journeyed with them in the past.

The man was a walking accident waiting to happen -- every day, one of them had to keep him from killing himself -- either from almost falling out of a tree, or from the rope bridge over the Dunbar crevasse, or even when his tent spike almost ricocheted off the stone he was trying to pound it into.  Clearly, the man was meant to join his lord much sooner than later, and she often wonders if he has already done so.

Besides the regular humor involved in his presence, Virashil also had missed the man's healing touch -- so she was sure that this gift of a wand and healing elixir would be most appreciated in the near future.

After the priest had left the Old Bridge Inn, Virashil lets out a quick giggle and turns to the others,"You know, since we really don't know exactly where we are supposed to go to find the end result of this here treasure map we have, AND we need to find out more information about these hobgoblin war parties, perhaps it would be a good idea to find this Jorr."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

"Agreed," says Zazz. "Although I am sure Hurrow's woodcraft is the equal of anyone in these parts, someone with some local knowledge might well prove a boon."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2008)

Virashil throws a few coins on the table to cover the fine meal then sits up and stretches out her small frame -- the long days on the road have left her with several sore and aching muscles.

"Time for a cold bath," She says to the others, as she heads upstairs,"We leave at first light?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

"Earlier," says Zazz with a wink and a smile as he waves down the serving girl for another tankard of dark ale. "I want to be well on our way by sun-up."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2008)

*Virashil*

With one hand on the staircase railing, she looks back over her shoulder at Zazz.

"Fine with me, you know how bored I get in the early morning hours waiting for those who need sleep...."

More to herself, as she continues up the stairs,"Never understood why lose who live such short lives need to spend all their time sleeping...."


----------



## Graf (Aug 7, 2008)

*Brodi *moves out to the barn, after fussing over *Short-Toe*'s bedding and combing the irritable dinosaur's scales he curls up against the dinosaur and drifts off to sleep.

Early morning finds the halfling prowling the kitchen looking for food (and someone to make it -- left to his own devices the halfling can't boil water without a cantrip).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Hurrow will agree that first light is the most apt time to depart, the group gets their rest for the evening, and awakes the next day to a fine meal of last night's leftover stew, some fresh bread, some cheeses, and surprisingly good goat's milk. 

With the sun barely beginning its ascent into the sky, the foursome departs from the inn intent on finding Jorr and attaining his assistance in locating Vraath Keep.

Managing to follow the guard captain's sparse directions, thanks to Hurrow's woodcraft, you come upon a small cabin. A ramshackle front porch is littered with fishing baskets and skinning frames. The cabin overlooks a dark lake, with old grey cedar-trees draped in moss rising out of the water. An old skiff is tied up on the shore nearby, and a little column of smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney.

OOC - you're approximately 200 feet from the cabin right now.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

"Looks peaceful enough," says Zazz, moving closer toward the cabin.


----------



## Graf (Aug 11, 2008)

*Brodi* has dozed off in the saddle again and Short-toe ambles behind the party; chewing on greenery.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2008)

*Hurrow*

"Doesn't look like there was combat here..." the shifter moves toward the door, behind Zazz.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

As you walk towards the cabin, Hurrow and Zazz notice movement beneath the porch, what appear to be large dogs. Hurrow knows that these are nothing more than your average large dog, nothing unworldly about them. You notice them eyeing you warily as you approach.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2008)

Zazz stops, eyeing the dogs. With a half-smile, he turns to Hurrow. "I believe calming the wild beast is your forte, my friend."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow nods, and approaches, his body language non-threatening as he seeks to persuade the hounds that he means no harm.

Wild Empathy +7


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

A trio of large dogs rush out from under the porch as Hurrow approaches, baying loudly as they moved. They stopped short of the druid and began growling and snapping at him, but not attacking.

With soothing words and a series of low whistles and hisses, Hurrow manages to at least quell the dogs and they quiet down as a result of his efforts. 

After this action, the cabin door swings open, and a lean woodsman of indeterminable age steps onto the porch. He has a seamed, leathery look to his face and arms, and a big, curved knife sits in a sheath strapped to one thigh. 

*"Don't get too many visitors around here,"* the man rasps *"Who're ya, and what d'ya want with me?"*, leaning on a longbow casually.

[sblock=OOC]
Wild Empathy (1d20+7=18)  Success at making them indifferent from unfriendly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

Avaxasir offers the man a low bow. "We come on behalf of the good folk of Drellin's Ferry. We're hunting hobgoblin in the Witchwood, and we're told you're the man to see if we are looking for a guide."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2008)

*Virashil*

"Aye, the good townsfolk spoke quite highly of your knowledge of these woods."  She says with a welcoming smile.

"One particular spot that we wish to visit, would be _Vraath Keep_."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

*"Goblins! I can't stand' em"* Jorr says, spitting in disgust *"Wood's rotten wit' em right now. Any enemy o' theirs is a friend of mine."*

Turning his attention to Virashil, the man smiles back *"Well that's quite nice of them, let me guess Soranna? Well, the keep's about an eight mile trek to the north. Wouldn't surprise me if some of them goblins were holed up there. Just the kind of thing for a goblin to do. Well, if you need me to take you, I'll go for 10 gold a day"* Jorr replies.


----------



## Graf (Aug 14, 2008)

Brodi, awakened by the barking, startles in his saddle; nudging Short-toe off the shrubbery it's savaging he returns to the group.

Can you cook? or catch hares? he asks enthusiastically.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2008)

Hurrow looks to his companions, waiting to see if one accepts Jorr's offer before he himself speaks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil sizes up the man -- and comes to the conclusion that he wouldn't get them into any unnecessary trouble.

"Deal."  She says flatly.

"Do you need anytime to prepare, or should we be off now?"

She then looks up in the sky and sizes up the amount of remaining daylight.

"Do you think we'll be able to reach the Keep by dusk?"


----------



## Graf (Aug 15, 2008)

Brodi's face assumes a slight pout "you didn't let him tell us about the hares..." he hisses.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking from Virsahil to Brodi and he chuckles *"Well, my good halfling, perhaps it is your lucky day. I happen to have just finished skinning and cooking a brace of hares. Today was a good day for me. I don't think we can reach the keep before dark and I'm not one fer fighting those goblins in the dark. I have enough for everyone if you'd like to come in for the night?"* Jorr says, then stops for a moment.

*"Oh, I never caught your name's. Like I said I ain't one to have many guests out here. "*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2008)

"I am Hurrow."  The shifter wonders how good this man can cook.  Does he prepare rabbit as well as his family used to?  Hurrow approaches the hounds slowly letting them catch his scent before scratching the top of their heads.  "Dinner sounds good."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil smiles back at Brodi.

"Cheer up, little one, it seems that there will be plenty of hare to go around.  No need to be stewing at this point."

She chuckles slightly at the partial pun.

She then wipes the sweat off her brow, looks at the droplets now on her forearm, then gently blows on them, causing them to instantly freeze, whereafter she flicks the ice-chips off her now-cooled arm.

"I'm not hungry just yet, but I will help myself to one of your rocking chairs on the porch."  

As she moves over and hoists her lithe form into one of the rocking chairs, she starts to ask some questions of Jorr.

"So, you've noticed an increase in the number of hobgoblins in the wood as of late?"

"Any idea where they are coming from, or where they are congregating?  Or even possibly why they are here in the first place?"


----------



## Graf (Aug 16, 2008)

Brodi sniffs the air, Yer right. I can smell a stew!

Then with remarkable alacrity Short-toe his hobbled and he's headed into the hut.

Brodi, he says as an after thought.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

"And I am Avaxasir, good Jorr," says the elf, following after his companions. "Though my friends call me Zazz." He smiles and offers a wink. "It has more flare, and rolls easier off of a non-elven tongue."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 16, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow approaches the hounds in greeting allowing them to catch his scent before reaching out to pet the top of their heads.  He waits until Jorr reenters the cabin before following him inside.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2008)

*Virashil*

[sblock=Elven]
"Must you continue to disparage your native tongue?  That is a matter of opinion held only by yourself." chides Virashil with a slight grin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

Zazz grins back at Virashil, and then replies in the tongue of the elves.

[sblock=Elven]
"Is it my fault that I find I have more in common with the other races than our own people? A mistake of birth, perhaps, eh _Vira_?" He deliberately enounciates a shortened version of her own name, winking as he does so.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2008)

*Virashil*

[sblock=Elven]
She smiles at the cleverness of her fellow elf.

"Touche', Avaxasir." She says as the sunlight glints off of her slightly silver skin.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2008)

Zazz burst into a deep, belly-laugh; something more akin to what one would expect from a jovial northman, and sounding outright odd coming from an elf. "Well said, Virashil. Now, what say we join Jorr for dinner? A brace of coney sounds mighty tasty to me."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

Jorr looks on at the exchange between Virashil and Zazz with a quizzical look on his face, before turning around and entering the cabin, gesturing for everyone to follow.

The dogs have overcome their initial hostility and one even licks Hurrow's hand before returning to their place under the porch, avoiding Brodi's travelling companion.

Once the elven duo is finished their banter, the group enters the cabin, which is slightly better kept from the inside than the outer appearance makes it seem. Jorr gestures to a table that appears to be made from the trees in the area, carved with expert skill.

After a moment, Jorr brings in a plate filled with cooked rabbit that smells delicious, and after testing it out, tastes even better. The meat falls right off the bones and has an excellent smokey flavour. 

Responding to Virashil's queries, Jorr mutters between bites *"They live up yonder in the Wyrmsmokes, but seems like they got a big war party in the forest, more than I've ever seen. Maybe they're coming down the Old Forest Road, or might be they came by the Skull Gorge. My coins'd be on the Skull Gorge, an easier go then the Forest."*. Wiping his mouth with his sleeve, the ranger eases back in his chair, leaning on the back two legs.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

Zazz eats robustly, enjoying the taste of the cooked rabbit. As he chews a large piece of crackling, he questions Jorr. "What's this Skull Gorge? It sounds quite interesting."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

*"Skull Gorge is, well, a gorge that runs from the Rhesten River mosta they way to the Wyrmsmokes. There's an old bridge that crosses it, don't know too much more, just that its a good 25 or more miles away from here."* Jorr replies followed by a mighty belch.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

"The name sounded much more ominous," comments Zazz. "I was expecting a chasm lined with skulls, or some such." He smiles and reaches for another piece of rabbit. "And what about this Vraath Keep? What can you tell us of it? Is it defensible? Easily infiltrated, should it be held by these goblins?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2008)

*Virashil*

Picking at her plate of rabbit,"But what exactly is a war party of hobgoblins doing in the area?  Is this an annual event?  Some sort of ritual?"

She may not have the training of a war general, but even to her sensibilities, a war party of hobgoblins is nothing to ignore -- there has to be a reason behind it.

Especially if they are pledged to the service of Tiamat.

She shudders slightly as she feels the profane shape of the dead priests holy symbol in her pocket.


----------



## Graf (Aug 19, 2008)

Brodi polishes off his fair share of the rabbits (plus a little bit more) and alternates between patting his full belly and staring at other peoples food.

His contribution to the conversation consists of the remark that Gorges are better without skulls.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow eats the rabbit more quickly than normal.  The woodsman did surely make a fine meal.  As he finishes, Hurrow asks, "Have you seen anything else unusual besides the goblinoids?  They've probably driven game from the area, have they seen the forest's unneeded destruction as well?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "The name sounded much more ominous," comments Zazz. "I was expecting a chasm lined with skulls, or some such." He smiles and reaches for another piece of rabbit. "And what about this Vraath Keep? What can you tell us of it? Is it defensible? Easily infiltrated, should it be held by these goblins?"




*"Ah not so exciting as that. Adventurers always expecting so much outta life..."* Jorr mumbles to himself, before continuing *"Well, for the keep, there ain't too much left of the guard towers, giants took care o' them. South wall's got a big hole left over from the boulders as well. It's still standing though so I'm guessing that its still defensible. I'm not sure about sneaking in, you could try, but you probably gotta be real quiet."*




s@squ@tch said:


> Picking at her plate of rabbit,"But what exactly is a war party of hobgoblins doing in the area?  Is this an annual event?  Some sort of ritual?"




*"I ain't ever seen a war party this big, nuthin' I know of 'round here 'cept Drellin's Ferry and the Keep, but that ain't a reason for so many goblins. It ain't no annual event neither, and I don't know 'nuff 'bout no evil goblin rituals."* Jorr replies




EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow eats the rabbit more quickly than normal.  The woodsman did surely make a fine meal.  As he finishes, Hurrow asks, "Have you seen anything else unusual besides the goblinoids?  They've probably driven game from the area, have they seen the forest's unneeded destruction as well?"




*"See that's the weird part, normally ya'd think they'd be cutting down trees or burning 'em. Nothing else besides a few goblins that I ambushed and burned. I took on of 'em alive and asked what he was up to, sneaky little bastard, told me the Red Hand was coming and it would crush me when it came. I cut out its tongue and left it for the animals. Game hasn't really been a problem that I've seen"* Jorr says intensely, leaning forward as he speaks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

"Too good of death for a goblin, if you ask me," says Zazz with a smile. "This 'Red Hand' concerns me, though...is that the name of a local goblin tribe?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

*"Agreed, but I thought to let the animals have some fun too"* Jorr says with a wry grin, *"I never heard a' the Red Hand before, I was thinking the sneak was lying to me, that's why I cut out its tongue."*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2008)

*Virashil*

"I wonder what that means." she says as she looks pensively out the window.

"Red Hand."

"I wonder if that is the name of a group, or a singular creature."

"You know, thinking back to what the Drellin's Ferry folks wanted us to do -- I think it was somewhat vague -- 'Get rid of all the goblins' -- seems like it could be quite a task, and how do you know when you've gotten rid of ALL of them?  They're pretty small and sneaky."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

"They're like rats, really," says Zazz. "The best way to get all of them is with a mouser. And you all keep saying I'm as graceful as a cat," he adds with a smile.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hurrow*

"We can investigate the keep without trouble I think.  I have ways of scouting while in plain sight.  Not much escapes my notice either."  Hurrow pushes himself back from the table.  "Excuse me for a moment, I wish to speak to your companions."  He brings his bowl of stew with him as he walks over to where the hounds are, sitting the bowl down for them to eat.

His form shifts, and Hurrow becomes more aware of everything around him.  Most importantly, he can speak to and understand the hounds.  His voice to the others becomes whines and growls and he states his questions.  "What do you know of creatures in the area?  Have you smelled many goblins or anything else of note?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

Jorr jumps out of his chair with surprising speed, drawing the dagger at his hip before you realize what's happening. He doesn't attack but places the table between Hurrow and himself defensively, warily watching the now-shapeshifted druid.

*"You ain't one o' them lycans are you?"* Jorr asks, eyes darting between all of you.

As for the dogs, one of them walks over and sniffs the newcomer, before returning to its resting postion.

*"The goblins don't come near here, master built traps to keep them away. We don't go out into the forest when master leaves, we stay here and guard, like he tells us. There's many tasty rabbits and even a couple of deer around here."* the largest dog "says", in a series of barks and whines.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2008)

"Calm, friend Jorr," says Zazz, holding up his hands. "He is a druid, not a lycan."


----------



## Graf (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah. Turning into stuff's his religion.... *Brodi *adds sagely.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2008)

"Thank you," Hurrow says to the canine.  "No," Hurrow says in common after speaking with the hound, "though my ancestors were...."  The shifter sighs heavily.  "That was a long time ago though.  And Master Zazz is correct.  I am a druid of some skill."  The shifter shrugs.  "You build traps to keep the goblins away?  Of what type?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 22, 2008)

*"Nothing too fancy, just you're runa the mill spiked pits and some rope traps, leaving them goblins hanging in the wind, and let the bears get'im"* Jorr replies, calming down at Hurrow's companions words.

*"But don't worry, I'll keep us away from the trapped areas"* he says with a reassuring wink.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2008)

"Most excellent, Jorr. So, when do we leave?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2008)

*Virashil*

Looking non-chalantly at her nails, she says,"You know, I guess I've grown accustomed to him and don't really notice the changes anymore -- he's either hairy, or extra hairy."

OOC: Leave first thing in the morning?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hurrow*

"Interesting..."  Hurrow nods his mistletoe braided hair bobbing slightly.  "If you have some nearby or on our way then perhaps we could stop by and see if you caught anything.  They may have something on them that tells where their allegiance is, or if they still live, they may spill some secrets when faced with a bear or a large sable wolf..." Hurrow winks.

OOC:  First thing in the morning is good with me.


----------



## Graf (Aug 25, 2008)

Having given up on getting more food *Brodi *heads out to bunk down with *Short-toe* outside for the evening.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2008)

Zazz is a bit disappointed to waste another night when he could be out hunting hobgoblins, but such was life. "Well, we'd best get some rest, so we can be at it first thing in the morning, then?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Jorr nods in agreement and says *"Well my pace ain't much for hospitality, but then you're adventurers and used to sleeping on the ground ain't ya?"* with a chuckle.

The sun begins to rise and the group is ready to set out from Jorr's cabin towards Vraath Keep. 

OOC - Marching Order Please


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Upon having a quick breakfast in the morning, Hurrow steps outside in the morning sun.  Once his spells are prepared, he looks to the group and says, "I'll take to the skies and watch out for threats."  His form then folds in upon itself and he is once again in his aerial form, that of a large black eagle.

[sblock=ooc]Once Jorr gives us a general direction, Hurrow will be in aerial form, 100' ahead of the group and 100' feet in the air if possible.  Listen/Spot +17[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2008)

OOC: Virashil in the back!


----------



## Graf (Aug 26, 2008)

Brodi, well rested and well fed, lounges in his saddle proceeding Virashil by a half dozen paces. So this five-dragons god... What's his thing then? Is he like the god of things that come in fives? Like fingers on a hand, or five knuckles?

He'd actually really like five knuckles then... if you get fives on all five of the dice then you get a "fiver". So that's three fives... Or would he be mad because it was three fives and not five fives...?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

Jorr steps out of his cabin with a look of excitement in his grey eyes, a longbow strung over his shoulder and a quiver across his back.

*"A good morning for travel ain't it?"* he asks jovially, taking a deep breath, before exhaling it loudly. *"Well, I s'pose ain't much point in waiting, let's go find some of those stinkers?"* Jorr says, watching with admiration as Hurrow takes flight.

As you walk through the forest, the land begins to turn to a more swampy terrain, which Jorr explains is a result of the Swift Creek up ahead, it swells during the spring storms. He knows where you can cross without getting wet, and after a few hours of travel you come to a small river, approximately 15 feet across. You are standing on a peninsula of dry land, a wooden bridge laying out before you, spanning the length of the river, and the bog that surrounds you. The bridge is slick and somewhat uneven.

Up ahead you can also make out the wreckage of a wagon. Lying on its side and half-sunk in the bog, about thirty feet from the causeway.

[sblock=OOC]
I rolled everyone's spot checks and the area is clear.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]
400 xp each for enlisting Jorr's help
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

"Looks like someone got caught in the muck," says Zazz, eyeing the remnants of the wagon. Then with a shrug, he moves toward the bridge. "I suppose the bridge is solid enough to support us, Jorr?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

*"Yeah, it's strong enough, I'd say. It can handle merchant carts, so I'm sure we're fine, unless that druid of yours changes into something else. "* Jorr replies wryly 

*"After you"* the hunter says, gesturing with his hands.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Eagle-Hurrow lands atop the wagon and ruffles his feathers, waiting for the others to cross the bridge, and wondering to himself, why someone would try and ride through the muck when the bridge seems passable.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=Evo]
As you approach the wagon you notice a reptilian head peeking out from under the wagon. It is attached to a thin, rubbery body, that disappears under the wagon. You can edit the above post if you'd like.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2008)

Hurrow, aflight on his way to perch upon the wagon, quickly turns and screeches, turning back to where the others stand.  He lands, his form quickly shedding it's feathers and talon, and in mere moments he is in his shifter form once more.  "Something down there, I didn't get a very good look at it, but we had better prepare for a fight."


----------



## Graf (Aug 29, 2008)

Brodi rouses himself from the saddle.  "Lunch?"

He pauses looking at the serious faces of his companions him. "Right! Fighting... then lunch!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hurrow chuckes, "Somehow my friend, in this case, you may be lunch."

Hurrow waits until the others speak before casting any incantations.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2008)

Zazz' blade is in his hand in an instant, and his stance immediately changes as Hurrow brings his attention to the possible threat. The elf stops, waiting for his companions to prepare before he approaches the wooden bridge any closer.


*Draw's shortsword. Spot +9


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Disciplines Available: Desert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

As the group is discussing their next moves, the wagon flips on its side, as the water explodes in a flurry of movement. A six-headed reptilian creature, with reddish skin, the creature is twenty feet long and the heads whirl in a menacing fashion.

Hurrow now realizes what he previously saw was only the tip of the iceberg, as it lumbers towards you before you can react.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Wow, IC didn't like you guys today 

17 - Hurrow
16 - Hydra 
15 - Jorr
13 - Zazz
10 - Brodi
4 - Virashil

Hydra (1d20+1=16) 
Zazz;Brodi; Hurrow; Virashil; Jorr (1d20+5=13, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=4, 1d20+7=15) 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 30, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow shields his face as the spray of water reaches him.  "Whoa!"  The shifter withdraws back from the beast.  "Let it come out of the water!"

[sblock=ooc]Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 30, 2008)

*Virashil?*

It's the five headed dragon god! 
*Brodi *panicks as *Short-toe *rears back.

_oocroper combat post on monday_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

"Spread out," says Zazz evenly, twirling his shortblade calmly in hand as he faces down the lumbering beast. "This foe may require that I ignite the flames of the desert wind, and I should not like to catch any of you in the blast."


*AC 21, HP 46/46

The hydra reacts first, so I'm going to hold off posting Zazz' actions until I know what it is doing...

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Disciplines Available: Desert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]
*


----------



## Graf (Sep 2, 2008)

_ooc: actually, I'm going to wait too if that's ok..._


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Hurrow wisely retreats from the creature, back along the causeway, as it lumbers towards you. It rears back and opens all six of its large mouths, spewing forth cones of flame towards you. 

Jorr is unable to dodge out of the blast and catches it full force, the smell of burning flesh fills the air. The middle-aged ranger is tougher than he looks though and fires a return strike with his bow before retreating onto the dry land.

[sblock=OOC]
24 damage to Jorr, Brodi, Short-Toe, and Zazz
Reflex Save DC 18 to take 1/2 damage

Jorr's save: reflex. (1d20+9=11) 

Init:
17 - Hurrow
16 - Hydra 
15 - Jorr
13 - Zazz <- Current
10 - Brodi
4 - Virashil


[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodi -- *AC20*/16/17 *HP 32*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
Short-toe-- *AC20*/13/23 *HP 12*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
 [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0
 Spells
 3rd ** |  2nd *****  |  1st ****** |  0th *****[/sblock]

Brodi manages to avoid the worst of it ducking behind his mount, but Short-toe takes the full brunt of the fire [SAVES].

It's definitely not an agriculture god! *Brodi *calls forth a pinprick, from which cascades a bands of hideous purple energy as hes kicks *Short-toe* who gamely runs north west away from the dragon-god, through the shallow bog and onto the nearby peninsula.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Manyjaws 28 damage save 18 for half
Free: guide Short-toe n, nw, as many squares west as he can go.
Free: yammer idiotically

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Zazz leaps to the side with lightning quickness, avoiding the brunt of the flames. His grunt of pain turns to a warcry as the elf springs nimbly into the air...higher, higher than any of you would have dreamed possible, above the hydra's massive form. 

As he descends, the elven warrior slams his shortblade down into the monstrosity, ripping through its hide and tearing into its flesh and muscle with incredible power and savagery.



*AC 21, HP 34/46
Reflex Save: 30

5' step diagnally to bottom-right of map, Soaring Raptor Strike vrs Hydra
Jump Check: 22 vrs Hydra's AC; if successful:

Attack: 21
Damage: 28

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Disciplines Available: Desert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2008)

*Virashil*

Walking along, Virashil is somewhat amused at the comments of Brodi in reference to Tiamat.

"Tiamat is the epitome of evil dragonkind -- merciless, cruel, and treacherous.  Never to be trusted or tolerated."

"It is said that she might even reside with devils and their ilk...  I don't really know why she happens to have 5 heads, where Bahamut only carries one.  Would find it odd to have more than one head, myself."

"It worries me that a hobgoblin tribe or warparty might be devoted to her -- for it is not a common occurence, at least to me, for those unrelated to dragonkind to take up their banner.  Perhaps I am worrying too much and this priest was a maverick of sorts within his tribe -- I hope I am."

*Later, as they near the bridge:*

As she hears Hurrow screech, she immediately calls upon her magicks to enshroud her with protective wards, and keeps her eyes peeled for any movement that might have provoked the shifter.

Once she sees the six headed monstrosity, she screams out,"Aye, this thing is definitely not Tiamat with those 6 heads!"

[sblock=OOC]If there was an opportunity to act after Hurrow screeched, Virashil will have cast _Mage Armor _upon herself, if not, then she will cast it on her initiative.

Know(Arcana) Check +9 on creature.

Spells remaining: 6/7/5
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

Zazz leaps to the side with lightning quickness, avoiding the brunt of the flames. His grunt of pain turns to a warcry as the elf springs nimbly into the air...higher, higher than any of you would have dreamed possible, above the hydra's massive form. 

As he descends, the elven warrior slams his shortblade down into the monstrosity, ripping through its hide and tearing into its flesh and muscle with incredible power and savagery.

Brodi manages to avoid the worst of it ducking behind his mount, but Short-toe takes the full brunt of the fire.

It's definitely not an agriculture god! Brodi calls forth a pinprick, from which cascades a bands of hideous purple energy as hes kicks Short-toe who gamely runs north west away from the dragon-god, through the shallow bog and onto the nearby peninsula. Somehow the bulky creature gets out of the way of some of the teeth.

[sblock=Virashil]
know (1d20+9=17) 
You could have cast Mage Armour based on Hurrow's semi-warning
Virashil remembers reading about these creatures, Hydras, and their close cousins Pyrohydras (as this one appears to be). Hydras are known for their ability to shrug off most damage. Pyrohydras are immune to fire.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]

Init:
17 - Hurrow
16 - Hydra 
15 - Jorr
13 - Zazz 
10 - Brodi
4 - Virashil <- Current
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2008)

*Virashil*

Virashil looks quickly up at the giant flame spewing beast and gestures with her hands while chanting "plythu"

The gem around her neck briefly glows as a red coruscating ray shoots from her fingertips towards the hydra.


[sblock=ooc]
This will be for round 1, if my Mage Armor was allowed to cast before combat began.

Cast Ray of Enfeeblement on Hydra using the Empowered Spellshard. (2 uses left today)

empowered ray of enfeeblement; ranged touch attack (1d6+3=6, 1d20+6=24) 

So, 50% increase of 6 = 9 pts of STR damage.


Spells left: 6/6/5
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Hurrow chants softly, the air once again smelling of ozone, as he begins summoning the storm again.  He brushes his braids back from his weather-scarred face and looks around to see if their is sufficient vegetation to hold such a creature in place.

[sblock=ooc]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended)


Is there enough plant life around for an entange spell?[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Cast Call lightning.  5' step back[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Virashil looks quickly up at the giant flame spewing beast and gestures with her hands while chanting "plythu"

The gem around her neck briefly glows as a red coruscating ray shoots from her fingertips towards the hydra. His thickly muscled frame appears to wither at the touch of the ray.

Hurrow chants softly, the air once again smelling of ozone, as he begins summoning the storm again. He brushes his braids back from his weather-scarred face and looks around to see if their is sufficient vegetation to hold such a creature in place. He believes that the marsh plantation and the vegetation on the river floor might allow him to entangle the creature.

Jorr steps further back before loosing another arrow that strikes true on the beast. 

The hydra's many wounds begin to stop bleeding and some of them even close up. It turns its attention to the lone combatant within reach and all six heads launch themselves at Zazz in a flurry of biting strikes. However, its strikes are much less effective then normal and the elf is able to deflect most of the bites with his blades. One manages to bite his thigh while he's distracted by the barrage, causing some minor damage.

[sblock=OOC]
5 damage to Zazz... you should thank Virashil, if not you'd probably be dead 

Init:
17 - Hurrow
16 - Hydra 
15 - Jorr
13 - Zazz <- Current
10 - Brodi
4 - Virashil 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Tiny sparks dance among the braids of the shifter's hair as he finishing his chanting and immediately a bolt of lightning arcs down and strikes the beast.  When he finishes his first incantation he quickly starts a second one.  At his command the plant life in the area springs to life attempting to hold the creature...and anything else in the area at bay.

[sblock=stats]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended)[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]call down a bolt of lightning(no action)  Roll Lookup:  9 dam  DC 17 for half.  Then cast entangle so as not to catch Zazz(right around that stump on the western half of the peninsula).  DC 15 or entangled.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 17, 2008)

Brodi  -- *AC20*/16/17 *HP 32*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
Short-toe-- *AC20*/13/23 *HP 12*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
 [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0
 Spells
 3rd ** |  2nd *****  |  1st ****** |  0th *****[/sblock]

Zazz doesn't look so good. Brodi pulls out a potion, but doesn't actually ride any closer to the not-a-god.

Brodi continues to focus on maintaining the pinprick of purple. _Or maybe the pinprick is focusing on maintaining me?_ *Brodi *has trouble remembering somtimes. 

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Manyjaws 21 damage save 18 for half
Free: sit around
move: pull out CLW potion

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Despite the damage inflicted by his _Soaring Raptor Strike_, Zazz knew that to stand alone against this foe meant death. Drawing upon the powers of shadow, a cloud of twisting, cloaking darkness arises around the elf. Suddenly, he is gone, only to step forth from a similar cloud that appears nearer to his companions.



*AC 21, HP 29/46
Use Shadow Jaunt to move to the top of the causeway, beyond Vira and Hurrow


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Disciplines Available: Desert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]
*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

Despite the damage inflicted by his _Soaring Raptor Strike_, Zazz knew that to stand alone against this foe meant death. Drawing upon the powers of shadow, a cloud of twisting, cloaking darkness arises around the elf. Suddenly, he is gone, only to step forth from a similar cloud that appears nearer to his companions.

Brodi continues to focus on maintaining the pinprick of purple. _Or maybe the pinprick is focusing on maintaining me?_ *Brodi *has trouble remembering sometimes, but despite this difficulty the spells effects are evident as many wounds re-open on the large creature

Tiny sparks dance among the braids of the shifter's hair as he finishing his chanting and immediately a bolt of lightning arcs down and strikes the beast.  
All six heads give one last roar of protest, before slumping lifeless on the causeway, the body sinking mostly under the surface of the water.

*"Oi, I've never seen on of those come this close to the main road. I don't like this at all"* Jorr says, as he moves over to look at the body closer and retrieves some of his arrows from the corpse.

[sblock=OOC]
Rhun said he'll be gone for a bit and it appears that s@s is also on vacation (I hope) the timing is good as combat just ended
540 XP for killing the hydra
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 24, 2008)

*There's one in every party...*

Brodi slides off his injured mount to inspect its wounds. And then promptly tow's it over to the healers.

"Short-toe is hurt!" he announces loudly.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

Zazz kneels on the causeway, his hand on the hilt of his sword, and the weapon's blade embedded in the wood beneath him. The elf breathed deeply, and let out a great sigh. HIs wounds ached, but at least he and his companions had survived. "What in the darkest of hells was that thing? And why is it lurking so near the road?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Seeing the wounds on Brodi's friend and mount, Hurrow pulls a wand out of his belt and taps the dinosaur once, and then again a minute later.  He does the same for Zazz as well. "Not sure what it was, but I'm glad we were able to notice it before it had us pinned on the bridge."  Hurrow transforms back into his black-feathered eagle form and takes to the air once more.

[sblock=ooc]4 charges from wand of lesser vigor.  20 hp each over 2 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 25, 2008)

Brodi  -- *AC20*/16/17 *HP 32*/44 ---*AP ??*--- *Fort +4* *Ref +8* *Will +6* [+8 vs fear] 
Short-toe-- *AC20*/13/23 *HP 32*/36 --- *Fort +6* *Ref +7* *Will +1*
 [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses * Spot -4, Listen -4, Search +0
 Spells
 3rd ** |  2nd *****  |  1st ****** |  0th *****[/sblock]

*Brodi* clucks and fusses over his mount as the wounds slowly close. Short-toe responds by alternating between trying to pull away and attempting to gnaw the halfling's ear off.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

"Thank you, Hurrow," says Zazz, with a nod to his companions. "I feel much better."

After another minute, the elf stands. "Well, unless someone wants to cross the murk to investigate the remains of that wagon, I suppose we should get to moving on."


*AC 21, HP 46/46

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Disciplines Available: Desert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, Stone Dragon, Tiger Claw
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt, Cloak of Deception
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]
*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 26, 2008)

*Hurrow*

The shifter/eagle hears Zazz's comment even though he was sitting in a nearby tree while the wounds of his companion's healed.  The shifter/eagle, lets his eyes do the searching as he flies over the wagon and the area around the bridge.  He finally lands in a tree over on the other side, rufflling his feathers waiting his companions to cross so he can fly on.


----------



## Graf (Sep 26, 2008)

Brodi follows the group quietly.
[sblock=OOC]Traveling til next week. Please NPC me. Sorry. The trip suddenly came up.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
How's everyone want to handle s@s' disappearance? Should we recruit? I had an extra PC ready to join but Reveille has disappeared as well... I'll post an update tomorrow... I'll be back at my regular PC
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

*OOC: S@squ@tch will be back, I'm sure. I don't think he is the type not to get back into his games once he has RL taken care of.*


----------



## Graf (Oct 2, 2008)

_ooc: I don't have a strong opinion... for my games recently I've been a "take the people you have and just keep going" type of DM. Recruiting is a tremendously annoying hassle. Of course, you'd be recruiting, so it's your call . _


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 2, 2008)

OOC:  I assume S@s will be back before too long.  I say we push on.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 2, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> The shifter/eagle hears Zazz's comment even though he was sitting in a nearby tree while the wounds of his companion's healed.  The shifter/eagle, lets his eyes do the searching as he flies over the wagon and the area around the bridge.  He finally lands in a tree over on the other side, rufflling his feathers waiting his companions to cross so he can fly on.




As Hurrow flies over the wagon, you're sure that you see a glint of a shiny metal, mostly covered in mud.

[sblock=OOC]
I saw s@s' post shortly after I posted here, we'll continue forward and whenever he's ready to jump back in he can.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hurrow*

Eagle/Hurrow flies down, letting out a screech and grasps the glinting piece of metal in his talons.  He lands upon the bridge with the piece.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Zazz turns to watch Eagle-Hurrow as he descends from the air toward the remnants of the wagon. "I wonder what he has found?" asks the elf, to nobody in particular.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2008)

Hurrow's talons catch onto a link as he grasps at the glint of metal in the mud. He tries to pull it away, but it's part of a larger set of armour, which is still being worn by a half-eaten corpse.

The armour is a chain shirt, the corpse appears to be an elf. In addition to the armour is a broken wand and broken longsword lying next to the body.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 4, 2008)

Hurrow flies back over to the wagon, landing on a stable spot, before transforms back into his shifter self.  "A suit of armor, chain, do you want me to get it?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

Zazz smiles. "If it is valuable, certainly."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2008)

*Virashil*

As the corpse(?) of the draconic abomination slipped into the dark morass of the swamp, the elven sorceress wondered aloud,"Do you think it will knit its wounds and come back to life to haunt us again?"

She then stares at the last known position of the creature looking for any bubbles or signs of movement while the others care to their wounds and survey the scene.

As she hears mention of shiny objects on the wagon, Virashil snaps out of her vigil.

"Let me take a look at what you've brought back."

She intones a few draconic syllables and takes a close look at the metal armor.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Detect Magic _and then concentrate on the corpse (?) that Hurrow brought back and the items it carries.  If possible, scans the wagon surroundings looking for any auras that are not their own.  With the time she has remaining she also casts a glance at their guide, looking to see how many different auras he appears to be carrying as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hurrow*

"I'll get it."  Hurrow reshapes into his aerial form.  Sinking his claws into the flesh of corpse, instead of the armor, Hurrow uses the water to help support the weight of the decaying flesh, as he drags it to the edge of the bridge, hoping that one of his companions reaches down and gives him a hand.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

Zazz moves to the end of the causeway and stands guard, his shortblade once again in hand, thinking to himself that this would be an ideal time for an ambush.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2008)

*Virashil*

While waiting for the bird-man to bring the chain shirt closer, Virashil remembers Zazz's question about the beast.

"Zazz, that thing was a hydra -- a beast created by some twist of magic that as unnatural healing abilities -- we were quite lucky to bring it low so quickly, for it can heal itself at an astonishing rate."

"But it is no true dragon, and probably called this swamp home."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 5, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

Zazz stretches himself laguidly, his tall, graceful form reminiscent of a cat. "This particular treasure hunt is proving much more exciting than I originally had planned. Hobgoblin warriors, hellhounds, hydras. Not for the feint of heart!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 6, 2009)

After handing the corpse over to his friends, Hurrow flies above them once more, circling once, before landing on the other side.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2009)

*Welcome back, Evo! Now we just need s@s and Graf!*


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2009)

Hurrow scans the skies for any further threats, but it appears that you have a brief moment of peace. 

Virashil's _Detect Magic_ determines that the chain shirt has some minor conjuration effects on it, but also once you get it out of the water and clear off some of the muddy residue it is clear that this is no ordinary metal. It gleans like a polished mirror, and the armour is almost featherweight compared to a normal shirt.

Brodi & his trusty mount trot up to the group and he announces that there's no way that the reward is worth fighting dragons or hydras for and decides to return to town. He tells you that he'll wait there for a week or so, then move on.

[sblock=OOC]
Armor is Mithril, Not sure when/if Graf will back, so I'll be adding 3 new PCs in the near future to assist the group.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 9, 2009)

*Virashli*

As the sunlight glints off of the metal, the silvery sheen to the elf's skin seems to glow briefly.

"As I thought -- this armor bears an enchantment -- but not what I was expecting -- appears to be conjurative in nature, quite peculiar and deserving of more study." She says absentmindedly as her fingers trace a strange symbol upon the metal.

As she is snapped back to reality by the halflings departure, she cries out, albeit too late for Brodie to hear,"Wait, _What_?"

She looks to the others with a confused gaze -- "Where did that come from?"

She was still in a state of shock -- the group had been adventuring together for quite some time, and for him to leave so abruptly was unsettling.

"Should we go back after him?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

The elf warrior shrugs at Vira's words. "I have found that some people can only take so much before breaking." He watches with his keen eyes as Brodi disappears into the woods. "We should let him go for now. He obviously needs some time. After we raid the ruins of Vraath Keep, we can return with our loot and ridicule him for missing out on an exciting adventure."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 10, 2009)

*Virashil*

Her heart was heavy with sadness despite her fellow elf's words.

She felt the need to run to Brodi and comfort him, for he must be hurting to have left so abruptly, but she also could not leave her two other companions.

But they were in the middle of unknown lands, with possible groups of evil dragonkind worshippers laying in wait.  She wished Brodi the best, and hoped he made it safely back to Drellin's Ferry.  

Perhaps she'd see him again soon.

Or perhaps not.

Those were the perils of those of their ilk.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

Seeing Brodi depart, Hurrow flies down from the other side of the bridge.  Returning to his normal form, the shifter shrugs.  "Injuries that affect the mind are often worse than those that affect the body.  When he figures things out, he'll return to us."

The shifter's form shrinks and expands, feathers sprouting again from him, as he takes to the air in his eagle form.  The bird watches for anything of interest from the air, when they are ready to continue on.

Spot/Listen +17


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

With the untimely departure of Brodi, the tracker Jorr walks up to the trio and asks *"Ready to get moving? This commotion could draw any hobbos that're in the area."* 

Assuming that you're ready to keep moving:

As you continue to move down the path, the sun has past its zenith and begins its lazy descent towards the horizon. It's late afternoon when Jorr stops the group and gestures off the main path. 

*"We're nearly there, just past that bend in the road and you'll be able to see it"* the tracker whispers, *"It's up on a small hill with an overgrown path leading up to it. I'll wait here for your return."* Jorr continues.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the heavy-handed departure of Brodi, but I didn't want to be NPC'ing the character, and didn't want to kill him off, in the event that Graf can return. On an aside, excellent RP'ing that scene, some of the best I've seen in my time here on Enworld.

P.S. (Even further Side-Note) I was just looking at the banner ads, and 90% of them are for WoW gold/leveling... I can't imagine why someone would pay real $'s for fake items...maybe that's just me
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

"Normally I would offer to scout out our target," says Zazz, turning his jet black eyes to the druid. "But since Hurrow has the unique ability to turn into a bird, or a coney, or whatever...it seems to me he might be better suited in this particular instance." He smiles at his companion. "All he has to worry about are peckish hunters."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

Hurrow lands on a fallen tree, transforming himself back into shifter form.  He groans at Zazz's joke,  "I'll have a look around.  I'll be back in a few minutes."

The shifter intones words of nature magic, and almost instantly the effect is apparent to Hurrow.  Everything is more clear to his senses, the chirp of tree frogs, the rustle of a mouse in the brush.  Confident that nothing can hide from him, he transforms into his eagle form again and heads off towards the keep.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Wild Instincts.  Races of Eberron 191.  Hurrow retains dex to AC, loses mindset bonus from the spell(+2, returning spot/listen to +15), and gains +10 bonus to spot/listen.  Total spot listen +25.  Hurrow then flies off in the direction of the keep.  His senses should be high enough that he can be a decent distance away and still see things.  A pass by some windows should be significant to determine the threats[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 10, 2009)

As Hurrow transformed into a bird once more, Virashil sat down at the feet of a tree, a few yards off of the trail and sopped up some of the thick beads of sweat upon her brow with part of her tunic.

The sun had been particularly hot that day, and the mugginess of the swamp only exacerbated the problem.  Now, out of the direct sun, she was finally able to cool off somewhat, as she threw off her outer tunic, leaving only a thin cotton undershirt below.

All afternoon, her thoughts kept tracing back to Brodi and his sudden disappearance.  She had hoped that the mindless trudging through the swamp would ease some of the sting, but as of yet, it had not.

She kept her eyes and ears open, looking for signs of others approaching, or Hurrow's return.












[sblock=ooc]
Not sure how much time passed since Hydra, but Mage Armor had 5  hr duration, might or might not be still active.


Spells left: 6/6/5
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

As Hurrow flies above the treetops he manages to see the ruined keep looming out of the shadowy woods ahead. The old castle sits upon a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpses of a tower. A moss-covered foot path leads up to the front of the keep.

It's in very poor repair. The gatehouse is partially collapsed as is a section of the wall to the south. A small wooden building sits next to a the remains of a long-abandoned garden in front of the structure. The walls surrounding the keep are about fifteen feet high, with a two-storey tower looming in the southwest corner of the courtyard. Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of the two watch towers, and a massive humanoid skeleton slumps amid the ruins of the northern one. This skeleton lies in the tatters of animal hide armour and a large club lies next to one of its bony arms.

The courtyard is empty, save for a few large boulders and another massive skeleton. The roof of the tower is partially collapsed and you see a stairway leading down from the rubble-strewn area. You also notice what appears to be a human standing at one of the windows, his skin pale and he stands unmoving.

[sblock=OOC]
s@s - the distance was about 2 miles, so really only about .5-1 hour have passed depending on your speed/caution so Mage Armour is still active.

Evo - there are no windows to the interior of the buildings, but you think you hear the baying of wolves from inside the northern room and some loud crunching from the southeastern room.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

Hurrow circles the area twice more, hoping to get a better look at the human in the window.  Then he flies low over the areas of the ruin that have collapsed, trying to get a better view of the interior.  Satisfied, the shifter/eagle returns to the others.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zazz stands watch as Vira rests against a tree, his eyes darting about, and his head tilted as if listening for something. He tosses a dagger into the air as he waits, causing it to spin several times, and catching it dextrously before sending it spinning up into the air again.


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow circles the area twice more, hoping to get a better look at the human in the window.  Then he flies low over the areas of the ruin that have collapsed, trying to get a better view of the interior.  Satisfied, the shifter/eagle returns to the others.




Hurrow notices that the human hasn't moved a muscle, not even a blink, since your aerial observations began. You also see down the stairs a curtain hung up, blocking your sight as to what's beyond. There's a hole in the roof of the south-eastern ruin, but you can't quite make out what is making the noises in the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

Zazz searches the sky in the direction of the keep, anxious for Hurrow's return.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 11, 2009)

*Virashil*

As she was oft to do on sweltering days, the sorceress was lightly breathing her unnaturally cold breath upon her forearms, quickly turning the sweat into small beads of ice.

Looking up from her work of flicking the frozen beads off, she spotted the flying form of Hurrow making his way back to them.

"Hurrow's nearing, battle will soon follow, I would imagine."

"With Brodi and Short-toe gone, perhaps we should embark upon a more stealthy tactic on not being seen by those who would intend to surprise us."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2009)

Hurrow lands and returns to shifter form.  "There are enemies within, though I don't know the number."  Using the tip of his club, the shifter draws a map of the keep as best he can.   "A giant's skeleton is here," the shifter points, "I didn't know they lived in this area, but they undoubtably attacked the keep at one point." 
The shifter indicates the northern room.  "Wolves are in here.  If goblins are making their base here, it's probably serves as the wolves den.  Loud crunching coming from this area, undoubtably from some sort of large predator.  A pale humans stands unmoving in the window of the tower.  I think it's a statue but I'm not sure."  
"As Virashil said, stealth may be a good option at this point.  Otherwise, I have a spell, first made by the Children of Winter.  It decays our enemies wounds as they stand, so wound as many as possible, and the spell will take care of them.  A storm of sleet could be of benefit here as well.  The wolf area has no windows, so if sleet covers the area, they wouldn't be able to see where we are, and would have a hard time getting to us."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

"Stealth and magics it is, then," says Zazz, still twirling his dagger. "How much open terrain do we need to cover between the forest and the ruins of the keep?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 12, 2009)

*Virashil*

"It might be easier to make the crossing under the cover of invisibility magicks," says the silvery elven woman with a straight face.

Then it takes on a mischevious bent as she says,"But it won't prevent anyone from _smelling_ you from a distance, my natural friend."

She tilts her head back and chuckles slightly.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

"Too true, my dear," replies Zazz with a wink. "But the best way to blend in with an environment, is to smell like it." He gives a short laugh. "Let's hope our explorations don't lead us into a sewer."

The elf turns his attention back to Hurrow. "Well, my friend, lead on. The sooner we reach the ruins and deal with its guardians, the sooner we can revel in our victory and spoils." He flips his dagger into the air again, where it twinkles in the sunlight, and then catches it again with a smile on his face.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2009)

The shifter turns to Zazz.  "Why don't you circle around and enter from the back.  I'll keep an eye on you from the air.  Vira, you can be invisible and come in from the front.  That way we should be okay."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 17, 2009)

*Virashil*

"Aye, I can do that." nods Virashil.

"I'll turn myself invisible then enter through the main gate once I get the signal from you, Hurrow.  A screech or something, nice and loud, so I can be sure it is you."

"Hopefully I can be quiet enough to avoid detection as well."

[sblock=OOC]
I'll cast _Invisibility _from wand (14 charges left - CL3 - 30 round duration).  Move Silently +3 (half speed - 15' so no penalty) upon movement through gate.

Spells left: 6/6/5

Spell active: 
_Mage Armor_ ~ 2 hrs
_Invisibility_ ~ 30 rnds

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

Hurrow transforms back into the eagle-form and begins his ascent into the sky, while Zazz begins to sneak up the backside of the hillock, picking his way carefully through the rocky terrain, using it for cover. Meanwhile, Virashil will rely upon her magic to keep any scouts eyes from her. 

[sblock=Hurrow]
You see the same sights as before, but with your exceptional sense, you can pick Zazz out amongst the rocks and hear Virashil's footsteps up the main path. You see movement inside the courtyard as a pair of goblins mounted on worg's come out of the northern room. They quickly look around the courtyard and the worgs test the air with their noses, before leaving out the front gate and patrolling the perimeter. They don't appear to have detected the others specifically, but they do appear to have heard something.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Zazz]
You manage to climb the rocky hillside after about twenty minutes of picking your way amongst the boulders and brush. You're currently 40' from the southwest tower, with little cover between you and the walls. You notice a pair of goblins riding some sort of wolf-like creature patrolling the area, sniffing as they move, but they don't appear to have noticed you. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Virashil]
You are creeping up the front walkway, stopping behind a bush about 30 feet east of the outlying building. You hear the growling of a creature and see a pair of goblins riding some sort of wolf-like animal round the south wall of the keep. The animals are sniffing every so often as they move, but they don't appear to have noticed you yet.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jaga]
You are resting in the barracks when you hear the worg-riders howl, a sign that they think trouble is brewing. The rest of the hobgoblins begin to get their gear on, grumbling that it better not be another false alarm. Karkilan the minotaur isn't around right now and you're sure he's with the Wyrmlord right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2009)

Hurrow flies near the elf sorceress.  He signals her, a sharp, shrill call.  Hoping to draw the goblins attention, he flies away, hoping to draw them towards a gap in the woods.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaga dons his full batte garb and equips his Greatsword & Warhammer. He also straps on his potion belt, stuffs both his elixirs in it, his two vials of antitoxin and six flasks of acid in it.

He then grabs his rope and thieves tools and joins the patrol.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

*Avaxasir (Zazz), son of Camthalion*

While Hurrow and Vira use their magics to approach the keep, the former assassin relies purely on skill and preparation. He nimbly darts and weaves from boulder to tree stump as he appraoches the ruins from the rear, tumbling and leaping from shadow to shadow to keep from being seen. His movements are quiet, the elf having taken care to tie or insulate each peice of metal gear he carries from making any noise, his footsteps soft and hushed. Zazz's hand, though, never strayed far from the hilt of his finely-crafted shortblade...he was always prepared for, and always expecting, trouble.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow flies near the elf sorceress.  He signals her, a sharp, shrill call.  Hoping to draw the goblins attention, he flies away, hoping to draw them towards a gap in the woods.





The goblins take note of the odd behaviour of the bird and one of them pulls out a strange-looking whistle and blows in it. A few moments later, a large creature flies out from the courtyard and begins to fly at Hurrow as he heads towards the treeline. The wolf-riders, meanwhile, continue their patrol confident in the creature's abilities.

[sblock=OOC]
I guess this is as good a time as any for initiative.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hurrow]
You also see a human attempting to hide amidst the trees that you're flying towards, he has a rapier at his hip, but the majority of his features are hidden in his cloak.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to renau1g]
Sorry, I missed the earlier post about Zazz seeing the wolf riders. How far are they from him, and is there enough cover for him to get near them without being seen?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 18, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

At Hurrow's screech, Virashil moves closer to the keep, attempting to keep some distance between herself and the worg riders.

She was taken somewhat aback by the sudden appearance of the creature in the sky and focused upon it for a moment, wondering if she read somewhere about it in the past.

"_Bahamut be damned!"_ she thought to herself,"_That's surely a manticore -- I hope Hurrow can dodge its spikes...."_

A moment later, the unnatural snapping sound of its spikes being shot from its tail reached her ears -- she watched in horror as the volley pierced Hurrow's eagle form not once, but four times.  

The combination of the manticore and the wolf riders had Virashil on edge -- she realized that she will be in need of some serious defense if she will last long in this fight.

"Mirror trilvol" she intoned in the draconic tongue as she gestured invisibly.


[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Mirror Image _- 3 images created, _Invisibility_ still in effect, as it was not an offensive action.

Mirror Images (1d4+1=3) 

Initiative roll: 1d20+3=14 

Know(arcana) +9 on flying monster (if it is a dragon or magical beast).

Spells left:

6/6/4

Spells Active:

_Mage Armor_ - 1+ hrs
_Invisibility_ - ?/30 rounds remaining
_Mirror Image_ - 50/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2009)

Hurrow in eagle form, sees the large creature flying towards him.  Confident he can out manuver the beast, Hurrow flies out darting in out of the trees trying to evade the creature.

[sblock=ooc]I have good manuverability is this form.  If is it clear the creature is gaining on him easily, Hurrow circle back around, going back to where his allies can help him.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=OOC to renau1g]
> Sorry, I missed the earlier post about Zazz seeing the wolf riders. How far are they from him, and is there enough cover for him to get near them without being seen?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I'm working on a map as we speak, my maptools skills are fairly low, so I'm trying. As for distance from the wolves, it'd be about 40 ft. or so when they're closest, but it's over open ground.
[/sblock]

[sblock=s@s]
You realize with your arcane knowledge that this creature is known as a Manticore, a large magical beast. It is best known for its tail spikes, of which it can fire multiple ones at a time. They aren't particularly maneuverable fliers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2009)

[Sblock=For reanu1g]
Thanks, Ryan. That lets me plan things out. As soon as you get the map up, I'll post an action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=Reanu1g]Does Jaga see the humanoids battling the flying creature the goblins' whistled for?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2009)

*1st Round*

[sblock=Jaga]
You can't see anything yet, not that you know it, but Virashil is invisible, Zazz is hiding in shadows, and Hurrow is in the form of an eagle. You're just getting your gear put on as we begin this round. The other hobgoblins have drawn their bows and are just about ready to leave the room.
[/sblock]

As Hurrow dodges and weaves through the tree, the creature begins to hover and whips its tail around, launching several spikes towards the eagle. Despite the cover provided by the trees, four of the five spikes slice into your body, one nearly takes out your eye, but you roll away from the worst of it.

[sblock=OOC]
atk; dmg (1d20+8=13, 1d8+2=4, 1d20+8=28, 1d8+2=8, 1d20+8=27, 1d8+2=7, 1d20+8=27, 1d8+2=5, 1d20+8=26, 1d8+2=3) 
Crit confirmation (1d20+8=11) 
concealment (20 or below = miss) (1d100=43, 1d100=56, 1d100=43, 1d100=62) 
Ouch... sorry .... 23 damage to Hurrow

Initiatives:
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15 <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Virashil - 14
Something(s) - 12
Jaga - 10
Hurrow - 8
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 10/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 50/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth
Sir Conrad - 22
Scavenger - 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2009)

*OOC: Bummer, thought Zazz would be closer to the wolf-riders.*

Doing his best to remain unseen and close in on the wolf-rider patrol, Zazz rolls north around the boulder he is using as concealment and moves stealthily toward the nearby wall of the keep. Shadows swirl about the elf as he moves.


*AC: 21 + Concealment, HP: 46/46
Initiative: 15
Child of Shadows stance (provides concealment, 20% miss chance)
Move to J4
Hide +9, Move Silently +9 (-5 to Move Silently and Hide for moving)*

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Uncertain of the motives of the larger creature, but knowing he didn't want to be seen, Sohen quietly casts a glammer and vanishes from sight.

OOC: _invisibility_ silently (full round). Still hidden in addition.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (invisible)]Conditions: invisible 60r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 4/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2009)

ooc: Virashil's action updated for round 1


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=Jaga]
You start in I8
[/sblock]

Virashil continues her bolstering spells.

Doing his best to remain unseen and close in on the wolf-rider patrol, Zazz rolls north around the boulder he is using as concealment and moves stealthily toward the nearby wall of the keep. Shadows swirl about the elf as he moves. The wolves are two interested in the happenings in front to realize the threat behind them. The goblins are cackling with delight as the manticore's attacks hit home.

A hobgoblin wielding a longbow and wearing chain armour exits out of the south hole in the wall, while three more are visible to Virashil, the unknown person & Hurrow. They train their bows on the eagle, but hold their shots.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiatives:
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15 
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Virashil - 14
Something(s) - 12
Jaga - 10 < - You're Up
Hurrow - 8
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 10/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 50/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth
Sir Conrad - 22
Scavenger - 11
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=renau1q]
What is the scale of the map?  1 sq = ? ft.

btw, if you need any help with maptools, let me know -- i've been using it for a year or so.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
1 sq. = 5ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2009)

*Hurrow 33/50, AC 20*

The eagle that is Hurrow, lands behind a tree, trying to get cover cover from the creature that severely wounded him.  He shifts back into his normal form and intones a spell to heal his wounds.  

[sblock=Stats]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW(expended), Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended) [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]  Land behind a tree for cover, Shift back to normal form and cast CLW  6 hp  ugh.  Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2009)

The worg-riding goblins lean back in their saddle's and laugh at the manticore's attack on the druid. The sound is more of a cackle than laugh.

Manticore circles the location it's in and unleashes a loud **ROAR** as it continues to defend the keep.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 12]
You notice that they're not really interested in chasing the druid into the forest
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
*Not really much changed in the map, except Hurrow being behind a tree so I won't re-post. Sorry for the delay, I was awaiting Reveille, but unfortunately, circumstances have arisen with him and so we'll continue on.

Zazz, you're up.

Initiatives:
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Virashil - 14
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 10/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 50/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth
Sir Conrad - 22
Scavenger - 11

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2009)

_Stay in the shadows_ came the voice in Zazz' head. It was not his own voice, but the voice of Camthalion, his father. The man who had taught him all he knew of stealth, of the Way of the Blade in the Dark. The elf shook his head to clear the thought. That was the old Zazz. Following the path of the Dark Blade was a solitary journey; he had companions now, friends. Friends that relied on his sword in battle.

Not one to let an advantage slip away, no matter how small of an advantage it may be, Zazz decides to take action against the distracted wolfriders, before they discover his presence.. The athletic elf bursts from his concealment, raven hair and dark cloak waving behind him, quickly covering the ground between himself and the wolf-riding goblins. His sword is drawn in the blink of an eye, and its blackened blade is suddenly glowing with a strange, inner fire.

He nears the enemy, and leaps forward into a summersault, tumbling past the foremost wolfrider. As he comes out of the roll, he lunges, thrusting with his shortsword. As the dark blade strikes, the gleam of the blade erupts into a ball of flame that envelopes the area with a dull "whoosh," burning everything...but somehow leaving the elven warrior completely untouched.

"Consider the gauntlet thrown," says the elf, spinning his blade in hand as he surveys the results of his attack.


*AC: 21, HP: 46/46

Initiative: 15
Move 40' to K11
Tumble Check 33 vrs DC 27 (+10 to DC for full movement) to avoid AoO from Wolfrider 1 and his wolf.
Attack w/ Death Mark maneuver vrs Wolf 2.
Attack: 25

Damage vrs Wolf 2: 29 total 7 + 22 fire damage
Damage vrs Woldrider 2, Wolfrider 1, Wolf 1 and Hobgoblin: 22 fire damage
(Reflex save vrs DC 15 for half fire damage)
*


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2009)

Virashil was conflicted as how to procede -- Zazz was in a tight spot, but in order to help him, she'd have to expose herself to the manticore.

Plus, she couldn't hit all of the goblins and worgs with her breath without hitting Zazz as well.

At this time, the elven maiden decided to wait a bit to see how things unfold.



[sblock=OOC]

Delay action until after Hurrow.

Sense Motive (1d20=15) 
Spells left:

6/6/4

Spells Active:

Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 9/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 49/50 rounds remaining - 3 images
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2009)

Unseen by all, the invisible man prepares more defenses.

OOC: _mirror image_.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: Copycat!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Copycat!



OOC: Not my fault this party has 2-3 beguiler's that won't admit that's what they are...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

*Post is updated above.*


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2009)

The athletic elf bursts from his concealment, raven hair and dark cloak waving behind him, quickly covering the ground between himself and the wolf-riding goblins. His sword is drawn in the blink of an eye, and its blackened blade is suddenly glowing with a strange, inner fire.

He nears the enemy, and leaps forward into a summersault, tumbling past the foremost wolfrider. As he comes out of the roll, he lunges, thrusting with his shortsword. As the dark blade strikes, the gleam of the blade erupts into a ball of flame that envelopes the area with a dull "whoosh," burning everything...but somehow leaving the elven warrior completely untouched.

The goblins and their mounts are caught completely unawares when the attack happens, catching the full brunt of the flames. The hobgoblin saw the approaching elf at the last moment and managed to use on of the worg-riders as cover against some of the blast. The target of his attack is quite hurt, the worg is barely standing after the viscious blow. 

"Consider the gauntlet thrown," says the elf, spinning his blade in hand as he surveys the results of his attack.


[sblock=OOC]
Nice work Zazz... all reflex saves were rolled in single digits. I guess that balances out Hurrow's poor luck . The map is the same, except that Zazz is in K10 right now (K11 was occupied)

Initiatives:
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Virashil - 14 <- You're Up
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 10/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 50/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth
Sir Conrad - 22
Scavenger - 11

Worg2 , 1hp
Worg1, 8hp
Goblins, 22 dmg
H3, 11 dmg

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

> The map is the same, except that Zazz is in K10 right now (K11 was occupied)




*OOC: Whoops. I meant K10 anyway!  Also, renau1g, I couldn't tell from your post...did anyone actually die in Zazz' attack? Because if not, Zazz may be in more trouble than he expected! LOL.*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
Unfortunately for the elf, nobody died from the assault, although he can tell that most of them (except the hobgoblin, who managed to avoid the worst) are on their last legs.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 2, 2009)

OOC: Updated Virashil's action -- she will delay until after Hurrow.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2009)

The hidden elf maiden decides to wait to see what Hurrow does before deciding on her next course of action. As the battle continues a pair of figures emerge near the north side of the area. The first appears a true knight in his gleaming mithril plate armor, while the second is a creature of metal and wood, wearing the tattered rags of a magic user.

Meanwhile, the hobgoblins turn their attention to the elf who assaulted them from the south. One rushes out of the breach in the wall, his longsword drawn and swings at the elf. Its blade causing a minor scratch on Zazz, while the burned hobgoblin swings wildly in rage, which the elf easily knocks aside. One fires over the shoulder of his comrade, but misses the mark with his arrow. Finally, the remaining hobgoblin rushs out the ruined front gate and around the corner, letting an arrow fly. The projectile grazes Zazz in the shoulder, just missing any vital areas. It shouts out *"Catch him alive, tonight we roast us some elf for dinner!"*.

[sblock=OOC]
Zazz: 7 damage from hobgoblins

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 <- You're Up
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 9/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 49/50 rounds remaining

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth
Worg2 , 1hp
Worg1, 8hp
Goblins, 22 dmg
H3, 11 dmg

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hurrow:  33/50 AC 20*

Hurrow steps from behind the tree, and intones the words of a spell.  His breath gives off a mist, as if it was suddenly much colder out.  Then, it was, at least where the shifter wanted it to be.  A storm of sleet springs up over the keep covering the keep and it's inhabitants in frost.

[sblock=Actions]Cast sleet storm at H12(40' rad cylinder, 20' high), that should hit the manticore and the hobbs, and Zazz too(sorry, hope you can balance).  Hopefully that will keep them off us while we regroup.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW(expended), Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm(expended), Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> [sblock=Actions]Cast sleet storm at H12(40' rad cylinder, 20' high), that should hit the manticore and the hobbs, and Zazz too(sorry, hope you can balance).  Hopefully that will keep them off us while we regroup.[/sblock]




*OOC: Zazz is at +9 to balance, so he automatically makes the DC10 check.  Of course, he can't see now.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

The swarthy looking knight rushes forward closing the distance south with gerat speed. He clenches his fist and a purple spike erupts out of his silvery gauntlet. He jabs towards the sky and the spike is flung up towards the manticore to pierce its hide with psychic manifestations.

ooc move south and ranged attack 24 against the flying manticore damage 10 plus greater psionic weapon 8

I think I move 40 but with the discharge of psionic focus that will go down to 30 next round.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

_Pssst....Virashil_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

Suddenly enveloped in Hurrow's sleet storm, the sorceress feels strangely at home -- although her grip on the ground feels tenuous at best.

She sputters and struggles to move backwards, away from the keey, hoping that the storm was centered upon it.

[sblock=OOC]
Attempt balance check (untrained) but with +3 dex mod to move back 10-15 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

The druid conjures a sleet storm in the area of the keep, effectively blinding all their enemies (and Zazz). 

Virashil manages to stumble her way out of the area, keeping her footing thanks to her rather dextrous nature.

The wolf-riders swing blindly in the storm at Zazz, but are unable to hit the elf due to the sleet in their eyes. The worgs are able to smell the elf, and one manages to grab onto Zazz's leg and haul the elf to the ground.

The swarthy looking knight rushes forward closing the distance south with gerat speed. He clenches his fist and a purple spike erupts out of his silvery gauntlet. He jabs towards the sky and the spike is flung up towards the manticore to pierce its hide with psychic manifestations. Despite the sleet obscuring the manticore's form the knight's bolt strikes true.

The Manticore flies upwards, out of the storm's effect and shakes off the bits of sleet still clinging to it. Turning towards the knight, the creature fires a volley of tail spikes towards Sir Conrad. Most are stopped by the knight's mithril plate, but two manage to find seams in the well-crafted armour, biting into the skin underneath.

[sblock=OOC]
Virashil - Balance (1d20+3=11)  You can move 15 feet ok, you're just outside the range.

Zazz - Worg hits you for 5 damage, Scent allows them to pinpoint your location
1d20+7=13, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+7=22, 1d6+4=5 
Trip: Opposing Trip Checks (1d20+3=22, 1d20+5=14)  You're Prone

Sir Conrad: takes 17 damage from manticore's spikes
Spikes (1d20+8=17, 1d8+2=4, 1d20+8=11, 1d8+2=5, 1d20+8=27, 1d8+2=8, 1d20+8=19, 1d8+2=9, 1d20+8=25, 1d8+2=9, 1d20+8=20, 1d8+2=6) 

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Sleet Storm: 6/6 rounds remaining
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 8/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 48/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 34/46
Sir Conrad - 56/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 2/5 rounds gone
Worg2 , 1hp
Worg1, 8hp
Goblins, 22 dmg
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Grimacing in pain from the arrow graze to the arm and the bite wound to his leg, Zazz considers his options. Unable to see due to the raging nature of the ice storm, these weren't ideal conditions for combat. Deciding discretion to be the better part of valor, the elven warrior calls upon the darker side of his nature, wrapping himself in shadows...

...and appearing moments later at the edge of the storm, still lying on his back. Rolling to his feet, the elf gives a wink and a smile to the nearby Virashal. "Hiya, doll."




*AC: 21, HP: 34/46

Initiative: 15
Shadow Jaunt, moving to 50' to L20; stand up*


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing happens in the dark of the trees. Absolutely nothing
[sblock=DM]Trying to get a better view, the invisible Sohen rushes to keep to get a view, using the sleet as cover.

OOC: Move to A12.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (invisible, mirror images)]Conditions: invisible 58r, 6 _mirror images_ 59r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir Conrad grins at the rush of the pain the spikes induce and charges his psionic blade again. He flings it once again up into the sky but his aim is off.

ooc move action to recharge psychic strike and ranged attack with 14.

I forgot to add in the psychic strike damage last round, an extra d8 for 1.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

[sblock=Scavenger]
_Actions?
[/sblock]_


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2009)

Zazz manages to escape the Sleet Storm by utilizing the powers of the Plane of Shadows and reappears at the feet of the arcanist Virashil.

The warforged Scavenger's programming appears to be malfunctioning, it's unable to take any actions.

You are unable to see what the hobgoblins are doing, but by their cursing you assume they aren't doing very well.

[sblock=OOC]
Scavenger - total defense

You can't see anything in the sleet storm, it provides total concealment for you from them and vice versa.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 <- You're Up
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Sleet Storm: 6/6 rounds remaining
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 8/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 48/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 34/46
Sir Conrad - 56/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 4/5 rounds gone
Worg2 , 1hp
Worg1, 8hp
Goblins, 22 dmg
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2009)

Seeing his plan work, Hurrow grins, his canines showing. He half-jogs through the area, taking cover behind another tree, behind his two allies. He peers back through the foliage. The strange man in armor wielding the blade of light hurt the creature that hurt him. That was good enough for now.

[sblock=ooc]Double move behind cover to I25[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 12, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*



> ...and appearing moments later at the edge of the storm, still lying on his back. Rolling to his feet, the elf gives a wink and a smile to the nearby Virashal. "Hiya, doll."




The still invisible elf furrows her brow in confusion.

In a low voice,"How did you know I was here?"

She scans the sleet while remaining invisible.

As Hurrow approaches, she wonders if she screwed up the wand activation and that she appears invisible to herself, but is visible to everyone else.

Perhaps the wand is cursed....

[sblock=OOC]
Virashil will do nothing this round, keeping herself invisible and watching for any enemies to show up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

*OOC: Oops, I forgot that Virashil was invisible. Hee hee!*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

The druid Hurrow uses a tree as cover as he moves closer to his allies.

Virashil continues to remain unseen despite the words of Zazz ().

Again, you can't see the actions of the enemies, but there is much cursing and muttering in goblin.

Sir Conrad fires a bolt of psychic energy at the flying manticore, but is unable to hit the moving target. 

It laughs at the knight and returns fire from its tail, most of the spikes bouncing off the plate armour, but two find seams and pierce his skin. It then flies to the other side of the storm, disappearing from your view.

[sblock=Sascha]
You can still see the manticore from your vantage point
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
13 damage to Sir Conrad

You can't see anything in the sleet storm, it provides total concealment for you from them and vice versa.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Sleet Storm: 4/6 rounds remaining
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 7/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 47/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 34/46
Sir Conrad - 43/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Worg2 , 1hp - prone
Worg1, 8hp - prone
Goblins, 22 dmg - prone
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2009)

Sir Conrad concentrates for a moment, harnessing the rush of pain and regains his focus. He draws forth a flask and drinks it down before dropping the empty flask as he scans the sky waiting for the manticore's return.

ooc concentration 29 successfully regains psionic focus. Drink a potion of lesser vigor.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

*OOC: Can Zazz see the manticore? Or is the angle from the sleet storm such that he can't see him?*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
Unfortunately for you, the manticore is behind the sleet storm and there is no line of sight to it for anyone (that you know of)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Zazz]
> Unfortunately for you, the manticore is behind the sleet storm and there is no line of sight to it for anyone (that you know of)
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Renau1g]
I'm not sure if that is unfortunate, or fortunate. 
[/sblock]


Zazz moves into concealment behind a nearby tree, just in case Hurrow should decide to end his spell. He then takes a moment to activate his _healing belt_, breathing a sigh of relief as the power flows into his body, and the flesh of his arm and leg begins to mend back together.


*AC: 21, HP: 42/46

Initiative: 15
Move to M20, hide +14
Use 1 charge from healing belt, restoring 8 hit points.*


[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 17, 2009)

The hailstorm continues unabated. Nothing continues to happen.
[sblock=DM]Seeing the manticore, Sohen smiles. With a quick chant, he tried to turn the creature against the hobs. Hear how they laugh? The hobgoblins sent these against you. Make those yellow skins pay! He then ducks behind the ruins and hides in the sleet.

OOC: Cast _suggestion_ (DC 18 from cloaked casting). 5' step to B12 and Hide: 15[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (mirror images)]Conditions: 6 _mirror images_ 58r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

The elven swordsage regains the concealment provided by the shadows as he draws upon his healing belt.

[sblock=Sascha]
You see the manticore nod at you as you easily overcome its resistance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
WD - you're up

You can't see anything in the sleet storm, it provides total concealment for you from them and vice versa.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18
Zazz - 15  
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14 <- You're Up
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Sleet Storm: 4/6 rounds remaining
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 7/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 47/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 43/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Worg2 , 1hp - prone
Worg1, 8hp - prone
Goblins, 22 dmg - prone
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 20, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elven maiden continues to keep a vigil -- looking for anything that might be approaching through the sleet.

To Zazz and Hurrow,"What next?  Wait out the storm then strike?"

[sblock=OOC]
Virashil will continue to do nothing until targets present themselves.  But she will ready an action to cast _Magic Missile _upon someone if they appear in view before her next turn. 3 missiles -- 3d4+3.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2009)

Hurrow calls upon the primal sprits to aid them.  A dry desert wind blows through the shifter's hair and a ball of fire appears in his hand, ready to burn those that appear from the sleet.

[sblock=Actions]Cast produce flame.  6 min duration.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW(expended), Produce Flame(expended), Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts(expended), Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm(expended), Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended) [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2009)

_OOC - Walking Dad? You still around? I'll Update in the morning if nothing else_


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Thrown into an unknown situation Scavenger finally regains control of his body and summons a spectral hand to aid him.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, missed the migration part 

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

The group continues to either lick their wounds or prepare themselves further for battle.

[sblock=Sascha]
You see the manticore land just on the edge of the sleet storm, awaiting its dismissal.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
No map change.

You can't see anything in the sleet storm, it provides total concealment for you from them and vice versa.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15  <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14 
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying)
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Sleet Storm: 3/6 rounds remaining
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 6/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 46/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 44/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Worg2 , 1hp - prone
Worg1, 8hp - prone
Goblins, 22 dmg - prone
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

From his position of concealment behind the tree, Zazz concentrates almost falling into a trance, and then suddenly breaks into a series of impressive combat routines. As he finished, he breathes deeply, and then looks back up at his surroundings. 

Replying to Vira's question, the elf just smiles. "I'm ready."


*AC: 21, HP: 42/46

Initiative: 15
Use Adaptive Style to regain maneuvers as a full-round action.*



[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2009)

Sleeting continues to fall.[sblock=DM]Sohen sneaks slowly against the wall towards the opening.

OOC: Move 1/4 speed twice, moving and hiding.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] 
Ok, so I rolled balance checks for the next 3 rounds that the sleet storm is active, and they all failed. So to save time posting updates I'll let you take up to 3 rounds of actions. It will be Virashil's initiative once the storm ends (unless Hurrow ends early).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sohen]
Now that you're in the effect of the storm please make balance checks each round to move. I neglected that earlier, my mistake
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 31, 2009)

Hurrow hangs around ready to throw flames at any of the goblins that emerge from the sleet.  When none do so, and knowing his spell will expire, he casts another spell.  A chill autumn wind blows through his hair smelling of death.

[sblock=Actions]On final round of sleet storm duration, cast Decomposition.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Zazz stays in hiding behind the trunk of the nearby tree, waiting for the storm to end. He keeps his shortblade in hand, ready to spring out from cover and back into action as soon as the chance presents itself.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2009)

ooc: can you post a map with positions of the foes when the sleet storm ends, so that Virashil can determine an appropriate action?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Here's the map as of the end of the sleet storm. There will be an update after Virashil's actions, so please hold off until then. I'll give everyone until tomorrow to complete any actions during those 3 rounds, then we'll continue.

Note: The enemies are prone, the unknown person is invisible, as is Virashil.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15 
Unknown person - 15
Other - 15
Scavenger - 14 
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying) <- You're Up
Maybe another something - 7
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Invisibility - 3/30 rounds remaining
Mirror Image - 43/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 47/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Something(s) = hobbos
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Worg2 , 1hp - prone
Worg1, 8hp - prone
Goblins, 22 dmg - prone
H3, 11 dmg
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Lots of checks. First one: 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=25. More for the other rounds: 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=25

Sohen is trying to move into the fortress to see what he can see. Quietly and stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

"Its go time." whispers the sorceress as the sleet storm dissapates.

She charges forwards, under the cover of invisibility and then returns to view as she unleashes a gout of frosty breath at the group of hobgoblins and wolfriders.

[sblock=Actions]
Move 30' to K15, convert 2nd lvl spell slot to Frost Breath Weapon (4d6 Reflex DC 17 for half) 30' cone

Should hit Hobgoblin 1 and both wolfriders .


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Virashil sees her opportunity before her and charges forward, giving up her protective invisibility to unleash her draconic fury on the helpless enemies. They were so weakened by the blast of her ally, that they can't move out of the way of the blast. Their faces are frozen in twisted masks of agony as they are put out of their misery.

Before you can gloat of the victory a bugbear comes out of the hole in the southern wall, although it actually appears to be 7 of them in total, all moving together in a tight cluster. A morningstar is hung to its hip and a wand in its hand. The creature points a finger at you and a bolt of lightning crackles towards you. It nearly hits you, but you're illusory double takes the brunt of the damage as it disappears. The bolt continues on to where Hurrow is standing and catches him in the blast.

Following shortly after that is a minotaur carrying a large axe as he squeezes through the smaller opening. *"You'll for this weaklings"* he roars as the beast drinks a potion, doubling in size and looming down at you menacingly.

[sblock=Sohen]
As the veil of the sleet storm lifts, you see a boulder strewn courtyard with another large skelton lying in the corner. There are two more hobgoblins coming out of the room (one is lying prone) that you assume to be a barracks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Ref save from Hurrow DC 17, 23 damage from bolt of lightning, Hurrow gains +2 to Ref save from cover. (it beat concealment). Virashil, 1 of your doubles is gone.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22 <- You're Up
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15 
Unknown person - 15
Scavenger - 14 
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying) 
Minotaur - 7
Bugbear - 15
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Mirror Image - 42/50 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 47/73
Hurrow: 33/50

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

*OOC: Zazz should be in square M20, FYI (as per post 346)*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC:  Don't forget the ongoing duration of Decomposition.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

Scavenger moves around to get a better look at the situation.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to e 22

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

Sir Conrad rushes forward and hurls his psychicly charged spike of psionic energy into the minotaur that has conveniently turned itself into a bigger target.

ooc move to J20 with a single move then ranged attack expending his psionic focus on psionic weapon 23, 19 damage


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2009)

Hurrow squints moving around the tree, and hurls a ball of flame at the nearest unhurt enemy within reach, to the shifter's vision, it looks like the minotaur is his target.

[sblock=ooc]Move to K22.  Hurl a produce flame at the nearest unhurt enemy. 5 min duration remaining on produce flame duration. 10 vs touch AC. 9 damage. Enemies hit during this round bleed from Decomposition.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2008019/
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

Sir Conrad rushes forward and hurls his psychicly charged spike of psionic energy into the minotaur that has conveniently turned itself into a bigger target. The blade strikes true.

The manticore leaps back up into the sky above the courtyard and fires its tailspikes down into that area, but its target is out of your vision.

[sblock=Sohen]
The manticore strikes (and kills) hobgoblin #3 from the previous map, but you can tell now that the newcomers are within sight the enchantment begins to wane
[/sblock]


[sblock=Hurrow]
Still need a Reflex Save please, DC 17 with a +2 bonus.

Note Decomposition only has a 50' range, so right now no enemies are in it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Sir Conrad strikes the minotaur for 19 damage. Not much change to map, so I'll save my attachment space. Zazz, I've corrected you're position to M20. 

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22 
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15 <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Scavenger - 14 
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying) 
Minotaur - 7
Bugbear - 15
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Mirror Image - 42/50 rounds remaining

Hurrow: 
Decomposition - 5/6 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 47/73
Hurrow: 33/50 (either 10/50 or 22/50 depending on save)

[/sblock]

[sblock=DM only please]
Other = Karkilan
Maybe another something = Koth 5/5 rounds gone, ready to move out once the storm is done.
Manticore: 40/58 hp

Active Effects: 
Koth: Mage Armour
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

Zazz smiles to himself as the minotaur, now increase greatly in size, unwittingly singles himself out as the elf's next victim. The minotaur's larger size would only cause a larger fireball. His shortsword again starts to glow with a strange inner fire as Zazz leaps from cover and rushes across the field. 

The elven warrior reaches the minotaur, and plunges his blade into the brute. The area is enveloped in another fiery blast as the sword strikes its target. The spread of the blast is truly huge...Zazz' fireball is larger than ever before.


*AC: 21, HP: 42/46

Initiative: 15
Move to L12, death mark vrs minotaur: 20' or 30' blast radius (based on minotaur's assumed size of HUGE, Large + 1 size category) - I need to double check this.

Attack: 19
Damage to Minotaur: 38 TOTAL (7 + 31 FIRE)
Damage to others in blast radius: 31 FIRE
(Reflex save vrs DC 15 for half fire damage)

The blast should catch the bugbear and all three hobgoblins, as well as damage the minotaur. *

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, _Death Mark_[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2009)

The fireball distracts everyone from the nothing thats not going on anywhere near the center of the courtyard.[sblock=DM]Smiling to himself, Sascha carefully make some gestures. Doing his best to make it so only the hobs see the illusion, one of their 'comrades' stumbles across the entrance of the courtyard, manticore spikes and blood clearly visible before it stumbles out of sight.

_That should do it. Let them do my work for me.

OOC: Silently cast silent image as a full round action of the hob. Remain invisible._ 5' step out of the entrance to make it clear.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (invisible, mirror images)]Conditions: 6 _mirror images_ 57r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 6/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

*Stonegod, your posts make me chuckle!*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Stonegod, your posts make me chuckle!*



OOC: I live to serve.  Thanks!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

Zazz smiles to himself as the minotaur, now increase greatly in size, unwittingly singles himself out as the elf's next victim. The minotaur's larger size would only cause a larger fireball. His shortsword again starts to glow with a strange inner fire as Zazz leaps from cover and rushes across the field. 

The elven warrior reaches the minotaur, and plunges his blade into the brute. The area is enveloped in another fiery blast as the sword strikes its target. The spread of the blast is truly huge...Zazz' fireball is larger than ever before. Unfortunately, the blast also catches his ally Virashil in the blast, forcing her to try and dodge the flames.

It incinirates the hobgoblin left out in the open, but the bugbear and minotaur manage to avoid some of the blast. The hobgoblin in the keep is somewhat protected by the stonework, now stained black from the scorching explosions.

[sblock=Sohen]
Only 1 hobbo remains, him being burned by the blast from Zazz, but his beady eyes turn red as he sees the illusion stumble out of sight.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend here in Canada and I was without my physical books.

1 hobgoblin fails Ref save, everyone else saves (note that there were only 2 hobbos left, you don't know what happened to the other one 

Virashil - Reflex save DC 17, 31 damage, 15 if you make it, note your mirror images are intact, as are the bugbears.

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22 
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15 
Unknown person - 15
Scavenger - 14 <- You're Up
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying) 
Minotaur - 7
Bugbear - 15
Worg-Riders - 7

Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Mirror Image - 42/50 rounds remaining

Hurrow: 
Decomposition - 5/6 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 47/73
Hurrow: 22/50 (I rolled for you, made itRef (1d20+2=17) )

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=For Renau1g]
Nope, it doesn't go off on a miss. Did a 19 really miss? Is the minotaur armored or something? Because (and not to metagame, but I'm way too familiar with minotaurs), and an Enlarged Minotaur only has an AC of 12. (14 standard, -1 for size increase, and -1 for getting a -2 to dex from the enlarge).

He'd have to have full plate amor on for a 19 to miss! 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]
Thanks for the reminder about the penalty to Dex (I always thought that rule was silly, penalized for being larger, then penalized again... but that's just me). I am not actually using the base stats per the MM, he's actually got the stats of another monster because you're a higher level group (and have 6 PC's vs. the standard 4) so I had to increase the CR to make it a somewhat difficult fight. However, the strike does hit. Not that the PC's know it, but the bugbear and the mino were spending the 5 rounds that the sleet storm were in effect to get buffed for this battle.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=On Mirror Image]You folks run MI a little differently than I: I always assumed that area attacks make the images looked harmed (so they mirror what you look like) but don't poof since they were not attacked (Only a "successful attack" destroys an image; being hits w/ an AoO just makes them "react normally"). Is that the canonical interpretation here?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

[sblock=on MI]
You appear to be correct stonegod, to destroy a Mirror image, an attack roll is required. Magic Missle would work, but area effects don't work. I'll update accordingly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

[sblock=Stonegod/Renau1g]
Good catch, Stonegod. For some reason, I had never read that line quite right. Thanks for pointing that out!
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 14, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 13/28  AC: 17/17/14*

Virashil's draconic senses tell her to duck behind a low rock just in time to avoid the full force of the fireball.

"Holy shiat!" mutters the silver elf.

[sblock=OOC]

Reflex save vs. fireball (1d20+4=19) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

Scavenger tries to dirct the spectral hand to sap life from the huge minotaur.

[sblock=ooc]
Spectral hand doing charnel touch vs minotaur (1d20+6=7, 1d8+1=7)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2009)

[sblock=Reflex save]19 success. Roll Lookup
Edit:  in reviewing the round, saw you made the roll for me.  Thanks.[/sblock]

Hurrow manages to dodge most of the blast of lightning, his hair standing on end.

[sblock=ooc]Keeping action with throwing produce flame [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Just need an action from Virashil and then I'll post the round update.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Empowered _Ray of Enfeeblement_ at the Minotaur?  Zazz was kinda hoping the fireball would take the brute down, so he didn't have to engage in melee with something that is, say, 10+ feet taller than he is. LOL.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Rhun said:


> Empowered _Ray of Enfeeblement_ at the Minotaur?  Zazz was kinda hoping the fireball would take the brute down, so he didn't have to engage in melee with something that is, say, 10+ feet taller than he is. LOL.



Risky w/ all those Mirror Images...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
The bugbear has all the mirror images, not the Minotaur. 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=s@s]
Virashil? 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 13/28, AC: 17/17/14*

The scorched elven lass gets her feet back under her again and moves through her two remaining (also scorched) images backwards slightly.

Then she murmurs a few draconic syllables before ending it with "ray di enfeeblement"

She points her outstretched fingers at the minotaur and unleashes a red coruscating ray, all the while the shard on her choker glows with a bright red color.

Her burns continue to distract her and the tightening of the freshly burnt skin causes her elbow to lock slightly, throwing off her aim.

[sblock=OOC]
5' step backwards (towards Hurrow) and cast an empowered Ray of Enfeeblement on the Minotaur.  But a touch to hit of 7 *8* would probably appear to have missed, so no STR drain.  

2 uses left today on the empowered spellshard.

ranged touch, ray of enfeeblement strength drain (1d20+5=7, 1d6+2=6) 

This to-hit roll should be with a +6 modifier - i did it by memory and forgot that the 1st level of DHM added +1 to hit.  So, if an 8 hits the minotaur's touch AC, then it hits.  

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

Once again the warforged's programming seems to be going into chaos as the construct to miss on its spectral strike.

Hurrow adds further burns to the broad side of the minotaur with his flaming projectile, the minotaur being the equivalent size of a small barn.

Despite the terrible aim of the elven sorceress, the ray does manage to clip the minotaurs shoulder and you notice his formidible musculature diminsh somewhat, although it still loks to be stronger than any of you.

The large bovine creature grins wickedly as it swings the Huge axe down on Zazz, intent on cleaving the elf in two. Zazz manages to dance out of the way of one of the swings, but the second one clips his shoulder cutting deep. 

The bugbear laughs as it sees a great opportunity before him, it steps out from behind the cover of the minotaur guard and points an outstretched hand at Zazz, unleashing another crackling bolt of lightning that hits all four adventurer's who are in the line.

The knight in silver mithril charges towards the minotaur, striking the glowing mindblade deep in the creature eliciting a cry of pain from the enemy.

[sblock=Sohen]
The hobgoblin takes aim at the manticore, but its arrow goes well wide of the target. The large creature returns fire at the hobgoblin, its spikes piercing the goblinoid five times, leaving it riddled with the deadly projectiles on the ground. With that the manticore circles once and then flies away.

OOC - Maybe after the battle you can load Scavenger into the wagon, just in case WD ever comes back. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
17 damage to Zazz, good thing that enfeeble hit, otherwise you would've got hit with the second attack 

Reflex save DC 17, 21 damage if miss, 10 on save for Zazz, Virashil, Sir Conrad and Hurrow.
Hurrow makes his (I'll use that last roll of yours so its not wasted  & so does Sir Conrad

Initiatives:
Sir Conrad - 22 
Manticore - 18 
Zazz - 15 <- You're Up
Unknown person - 15
Scavenger - 14 
Hobgoblins - 12
Hurrow - 8 
Virashil - 8 (after delaying) 
Minotaur - 7
Bugbear - 15


Active Effects:
Virashil:
Mage Armor - 1+ hrs
Mirror Image - 41/50 rounds remaining

Hurrow: 
Decomposition - 4/6 rounds remaining

Zazz - 42/46
Sir Conrad - 39/73
Hurrow: 12/50 
Virashil: 13/28
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reflex save vrs DC17: 26, success - Please note, 0 damage to Zazz on a save, as he has the evasion class feature.*


While in pain from the harsh blow of the minotaur's axe, Zazz is little slowed by the strike. He nimbly leaps over the bugbear's lightning strike, his hair standing on end from the static electricity in the air, but managing to avoid the powerful blast completely.

The elf touches down, only to spring into the air again...higher than most could possibly imagine. He stares into the minotaur's eye as his head comes even with the brute, his gaze promising death. Then, in a single swift motion, Zazz drives his shortblade furiously into the enemy's throat.




*AC: 21, HP: 25/46
Initiative: 15

Soaring Raptor Strike (if jump check beats opponent's AC, provides +4 attack and +6d6 damage to attack; foe must be larger size category than initiator.)

Jump Check: 32 (success)
Attack: 20 (success)
Damage: 31

(If the minotaur falls, Zazz will move to J9)

*

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *[ATTACK ACTIONS PENDING - Need to look at my books, so I'll probably get this post completed tonight]*



*

OOC: I apologize for the delay, and will get actions posted tonight. Last night ended up being kinda hectic. 

Renau1g, how bad of shape is the minotaur in? Ready to fall over? Still looking strong?*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Rhun]


Rhun said:


> *OOC: I apologize for the delay, and will get actions posted tonight. Last night ended up being kinda hectic.
> 
> Renau1g, how bad of shape is the minotaur in? Ready to fall over? Still looking strong?*




No problem. The minotaur looks bloodied, but still has a bit of fight left in him. It sucks having to NPC 2 of the PC characters. 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 3/28, AC: 17/17/14*

The already burned elf feels the electrical feelers reach out towards her just moments before the main stroke reaches her, her draconic-ly sharpened reflexes allowing her to roll to the side to avoid some of the blast.

"This is nuts." She mutters to herself, as she regains her addled senses.

She bolts for the cover of the building to her right.



[sblock=OOC]

The elven lass avoids death!  BTW, renau1q - you remembered to add in the 50% extra STR damage for the empowered RoE, correct?  So I believe it should have been 6 + 3 = 9 STR damage.  Just wanted to make sure that was remembered.

Move to H16 - to put the small building outside the keep between herself and the electrified bugbear.

Then she activates her healing belt - 3 charges, leaving the item useless for the rest of the day. -- healing 21 damage.

Reflex save #2 (1d20+4=20) 
healing belt use - 3 charges (4d8=21) 

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2009)

Hurrow gets closer to the the enemies. Hurrow speaks the words of a spell, the final words ending in hiss. Virashil, Zazz, and the knight attacking the minotaur feel the speed of a serpent and strike with great speed.

[sblock=Actions]Move to K22, Cast snake's swiftness(mass), it will affect Virashil, Zazz and the knight who can make attacks(melee or ranged). Man I wish this was 4E, because then I could have used an AP to get in range to heal you guys! 
[/sblock]



[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW(expended), Produce Flame(expended), Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts(expended), Decomposition(expended), Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)(expended)
3: Sleet Storm(expended), Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning (expended)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

*Zazz' actions updated above.

And S@s, sorry about burning Vira! I didn't realize how close she was when Zazz implemented his plan.*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 22, 2009)

In the distance, birdsong. In the near, battle. In the ruins, nothing.[sblock=DM]Chuckling to himself, Sohen weaves an incantation for climbing. He then approaches the battle from above.

OOC: _Spider Climb_, then climb over the walls (I9) toward the battle.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (invisible, mirror images)]Conditions: 6 _mirror images_ 53r
_invisibility_ 58r
_spider climb_ 60m
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 2/6
1st: 6/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

While in pain from the harsh blow of the minotaur's axe, Zazz is little slowed by the strike. He nimbly leaps over the bugbear's lightning strike, his hair standing on end from the static electricity in the air, but managing to avoid the powerful blast completely.

The elf touches down, only to spring into the air again...higher than most could possibly imagine. He stares into the minotaur's eye as his head comes even with the brute, his gaze promising death. Then, in a single swift motion, Zazz drives his shortblade furiously into the enemy's throat. The minotaur nearly topples over, but regains his footing, however he looks quite wounded by the strike.

Hurrow gets closer to the the enemies. Hurrow speaks the words of a spell, the final words ending in hiss. Virashil, Zazz, and the knight attacking the minotaur feel the speed of a serpent and strike with great speed. Acting before the others, the Knight stabs the minotaur in the groin with his energy blade, eliciting a tremendous cry of pain, finishing the job that Zazz started.

[sblock=Zazz/Virahil]
If you can somehow make a basic attack against the bugbear it'll go here
[/sblock]

The sorceress Virashil takes cover behind the outlying building licking her wounds.

Looking around at the piles of bodies, including his bodyguard's, the bugbear unleashes one more bolt and flies to the north.

[sblock=OOC]
*Congrats! End of combat. I'll determine XP tomorrow, got to run now.

Zazz - I forget the empower effect from Virashil's spell, you'll regain 4 hp as a result.

DC 17 reflex for Zazz & Hurrow, 26 damage on fail, 13 on save. (or 0 for Zazz) curse you evasion 

Zazz - 29/46
Sir Conrad - 39/73
Hurrow: 12/50 
Virashil: 24/28
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

Zazz takes advantage of the minotaur's fall and the swiftness granted by Hurrow's spell to throw a dagger at the bugbear, hoping to take out one of its many images.

As the bugbear unleashes its bolt of lightning, Zazz almost smiles as he lazily avoids the blast with a rapid sidestep. "That's right! Run from an elf you cowardly furball!" he shouts after the departing goblinoid.


*AC: 21, HP: 29/46
Initiative: 15

Attack: 15 (probably a failure)
Damage: 3

Reflex Save vrs DC 17 29 (0 damage - Evasion: YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!)
*

[sblock=Maneuvers and Stances]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows, Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 22, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 24/28, AC: 17/17/14*

[sblock=bonus action]

Virashil nocks an arrow to her bowstring and takes aim at the electric-bugbear.  The arrow flies off hitting nothing.

"You will die for this -- I promise."  She shouts after the fleeing bugbear.

longbow attack/damage (1d20+7=13, 1d8=2) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Turning away from the fleeing goblinoid, Zazz twirls his sword in hand and looks at the newcomer. "Well met, Sir Knight." The elf smiles wide, flashing his perfect white teeth. "What brings you to my ruins?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2009)

A gentle breeze sweeps pass the gathered.[sblock=DM]While the others talk, Sohen does a quick scout of the ruin buildings to look for any obvious remains, treasures, or possible clues to the hobgoblin's plans.

OOC: Taking 10[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

You know, if Hurrow fails the reflex save, he's a goner.

I have a bad feeling about this -- as Virashil was somehow able to make both of her reflex saves (and she doesn't have a good modifier) -- hopefully I haven't used all of the dice karma...



And Rhun - don't worry about the fire -- i'm sure you'll get caught one of these days in some frost.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

With the lightning bolt being mostly dodged by the druid Hurrow, the electrical currents are still enough to down him, blood coming from his ears as he lies motionless.

[sblock=Evo]
ref (1d20+9=28) You're alive, for now, but at -1 and dying.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Out the corner of his eye, Zazz notices the body of Hurrow twitching and convulsing on the ground. "DAMNATIONS!" 

Not waiting for a reply from the knight to his question, the quick moving elf dashes across the ground, removing a ceramic vial from the pouch at his belt. Kneeling at his companion's side, he uncorks the potion, and pours the fluid down Hurrow's throat.

As the man starts to come around, the elf frowns down at him, his face serious. "You owe me fifty gold, my friend."



*Administer Potion of Cure Light Wounds to Hurrow. Heals 4 points.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Rhun, make sure you get the $$ up front or you'll need to stab him again.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=Sohen]
Stables - nothing, besides rotting remains of some villagers, mostly eaten.

Nest - (Bottom right on map) - hidden under the nest of the manticore (you can tell by the needles lying about) is a bag containing 216gp, 10pp, gold bracelet (250 gp) & a silk cloak (soiled) if repaired you guess its worth about 200 gp

Barracks - Under most of the beds nothing, but under the largest one (most likely the minotaur's) there is a bag holding 351 gp

War Room - (North of Barracks) - There is a large map spread out across the table, but you don't understand the writing (Decipher Script, bonus +2 if you read goblin)

Other Bedchamber (Southwest room) - this circular room has been outfitted with a massive four-posted bed, a writing desk, and an overstuffed chair. You notice a cleverly hidden in the wall here. Action?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Sohen leaves the coin; the others would find it soon enough and deal with the split. He furls up the map for reading later. Noticing something hidden, he takes out his fine tools to examine for traps.

OOC: Search for traps, disable if any found, then unlock it? It is a cleverly hidden what? Also, anything in the desk?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2009)

Hurrow goes down from the blast of lightning.  He awakes again, only to see Zazz kneeling over him, potion bottle in hand.  The shifter smiles at the elf's comment.  "I'll do you one better."  Hurrow, still on his back intones soft words, and the air smells of fresh dew.  Healing energies overcome him and Zazz.

[sblock=ooc]Cast mass lesser vigor on Hurrow/Zazz.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

"Thank you my friend," says the elf, extending a hand to help his companion to his feet. "Now what say you we search this place?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=Sohen]







stonegod said:


> [sblock=DM]Sohen leaves the coin; the others would find it soon enough and deal with the split. He furls up the map for reading later. Noticing something hidden, he takes out his fine tools to examine for traps.
> 
> OOC: Search for traps, disable if any found, then unlock it? It is a cleverly hidden what? Also, anything in the desk?[/sblock]




Whoops sorry about that, there is a secret door in the wall. You find no traps nor any lock on it. You find a stone that would need to be pressed to open the door. Inside the desk there are only writing materials (blank parchments), inks, etc, you might recognize them as the tools a mage would use for scribing scrolls. Although no useful scrolls remain, nor any sort of diary is here.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Note to all 2,000 xp for the battle & 250 bonus XP for clearing out Vraath Keep, helping to keep the area safe. Well done!
[/sblock]

*"Well met travellers, I am Sir Conrad Cyr, member of the Order of the Triad, charged with stopping evil and was led here by a divine vision from a former ally. You are seasoned warriors to survive against such foes.* the heavily armoured knight says to the group, extending a mailed hand in greeting. 

As you are discussion Jorr runs into sight, breathing heavily from exertion. *"I saw what went on up here, but I couldn't get here in time, sorry guys"* the woodsman says, his hands on his knees as he catches his breath. *"What happened?"* he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Hey Renau1g, did we ever get XPs for the first hobgoblin ambush before we got to town, or for the Hydra in the woods? I can't seem to find them anywhere, so I wanted to ask.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

Zazz nods a greeting to the knight. "Seasoned we are," responds Zazz, glancing about at the enemy corpses. "Tell me, did you come alone, or is this erstwhile ally of yours about, somewhere?" Zazz smiles. "And if he is about, it would have been nice of him to lend a hand."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Does Virashil know what the Order of the Triad is?"
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 25, 2009)

"Yes," the shifter says, wiping the blood from his ears and nose.  The shifter pulls out his wand, and sets to healing all that are wounded.

OOC:  I'll let renau roll everything.  It will probably be quicker.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

*OOC: The lesser vigor brings Zazz to 40/46. No need to spend a charge from the wand on him. He will be fully healed by a night's rest; he also still has 2 daily charges in his healing belt. *


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Sohen listens carefully at the door, but does not open it. Instead, he makes his way out of the keep,  jogs down the path, and brings up the cart. Invisible all the while until he comes up the hill.[/sblock]From down the hill, the wheels of the cart can be heard. The man driving the horses is a somewhat plump, nondescript sort, whistling a simple tune. He pauses a moment to awkwardly load the malfunctioning construct into the back of the cart before finishing his ride. Making a deprecating grin, he tips the edge of his hat at the gathered.

Top of the morn, guvs. Sir Cyr, appears Scavenger be a'broked again. Best we haf someone in Brindol look a after 'im. He clambers from the cart and dusts himself off. Ah, must  be appologizen. Be callin myself Sascha, guvs. You a'look'n into this hob mess a too?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 25, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 24/28  AC: 17/17/14*

"Zazz, my dear, be a bit more careful with your flame next time," she says, flicking some burnt remnants off of her tunic.

Virashil looks over the two newcomers.  She wasn't one to trust others quickly, but at least the self-proclaimed 'knight' helped them with the manticore and minotaur.


Turning to the knight,"Pardon me, but I do not know of this 'triad' - who would be the components of it?"

Towards the man on the cart,"What do you know of this hobgoblin mess?"



[sblock=OOC]

Virashil has no ranks in Know(Religion), so she has no idea who the triad is.

She'll also naturally heal the rest of her wounds by morning.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Towards the man on the cart,"What do you know of this hobgoblin mess?"



Sascha knuckles his back, stretching. These hobs be a right trouble. Capt'n Soranna and Speaker Winston did ask us t'look inna these troubles, m'lord, m'lady. The man looks at the corpse of the minotaur. See ya be a'deal'n w'Karilan the Horned. Any a'sign of  Wyrmlord Koth t'sorcerer p'haps?

Turing to the keep, the man whistles a moment. Vraath Keep inna its ruined a'glory. I do a'wonder if Lord Amery's ghost still be a'haunt'n its ruins. Hmm.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Zazz gives Vira a wink and a smile. "Sorry my dear. The blast was a bit larger than I intended." He watches her flick off some of the burnt remnants of her garments "It was all just a ploy to get you naked."

At the newcomers words, the elf kicks the body of the dead minotaur. "This beast certainly fell harder than most of his kind. And I'm guessin' the Wyrmlord Koth is the hairy goblin that flew away at the sight of an elf with a sword." Zazz twirls his shortblade in hand. "I wish I had gotten to him. That bastard was in desperate need of a disembowlment." 

The elf turns his attention back to Sascha. "My name is Avaxasir. But my friends call me Zazz."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The elf turns his attention back to Sascha. "My name is Avaxasir. But my friends call me Zazz."



Sascha inclines his head. Pleasure to meet you, guv'nor. Please, indeed. He turns to the others with his inigrating smile. And what should I be call'n you lady eff and lord shifta'?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Turning to the knight,"Pardon me, but I do not know of this 'triad' - who would be the components of it?"





*"I humbly serve the tenets of Tyr, Ilmater, and Torm. We are devoted to  to the concepts of courage, justice, perseverance, relief of suffering, duty, obedience, & honor."* the knight says proudly



stonegod said:


> Sascha knuckles his back, stretching. These hobs be a right trouble. Capt'n Soranna and Speaker Winston did ask us t'look inna these troubles, m'lord, m'lady. The man looks at the corpse of the minotaur. See ya be a'deal'n w'Karilan the Horned. Any a'sign of  Wyrmlord Koth t'sorcerer p'haps?
> 
> Turing to the keep, the man whistles a moment. Vraath Keep inna its ruined a'glory. I do a'wonder if Lord Amery's ghost still be a'haunt'n its ruins. Hmm.




Jorr looks surprised to see a non-local knowing of Lord Amery, turning to Sascha, the man says *"It's not often you hear someone from outside these parts knowing 'bout that. Name's Jorr, woodsman and guide to these travellers"* he says indicating the trio.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2009)

The shifter looks insightfully at Sascha.  "My name is Hurrow."  He says simply.  The shifter's form compacts, growing feathers, and sharp talons.  The avian form takes to the air, circling the gathered group for a moment before landing on a piece of rubble.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 24/28  AC: 17/17/14*

"Well then, Sir Knight, it would appear we have a similar outlook upon life in this realm."

She curtsies with a slight smile.

Turning to the man in the wagon,"I am called Virashil, nice to make your acquaintance."

"Tell me, do you always travel with a cart?"

To the others,"Lets head inside and see what is left for us."

"Too bad that blasted bugbear got away."

After a pause,"You know, I can't say the last time I saw a bugbear fly upon its own accord."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Zazz smiles at Vira's words and leads the way into the keep. "Let's hope that this Lord Amery kept a secure vault that these foul goblins couldn't find. Nothing better than a hectic fight and the finding of many riches to make a good and full day."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Jorr looks surprised to see a non-local knowing of Lord Amery, turning to Sascha, the man says *"It's not often you hear someone from outside these parts knowing 'bout that. Name's Jorr, woodsman and guide to these travellers"* he says indicating the trio.



Sascha shrugs dismissively. I be doin' a lot of read'n, Lord Jorr. Passes the wee hours.


Rhun said:


> Zazz smiles at Vira's words and leads the way into the keep. "Let's hope that this Lord Amery kept a secure vault that these foul goblins couldn't find. Nothing better than a hectic fight and the finding of many riches to make a good and full day."



Sascha ducks his head. I'm sure som'n can be found, guv'nor. Let us be looking. 

Leading the way, the pleasant man steps into the courtyard. He steps over a hob course, impaled by obvious manticore spikes. Got in a disagreement it seems, he says with a small smile. 

He leads the horse next to a nest that was probably the flying beasts. He ducks and picks up a bag wrapped in a cloak buried at the bottom out of sight. The beasty 'ad a bit o'loot, it did m'lords.

Shrugging, Sascha helps with the search of the barracks. The bed he chooses looks big enough for the minotaur, and sure enough he turns up something again. 'Nother bag, guvs. Mostly coin.

There is another room near the barracks, but Sascha ignores it, saying he's going to get some air. Regardless of whether the others search it or not, the man leads them to another smaller bedchamber in the south. If me read'n be correct, should be t'entrance Lord Zazz be want'n somewhere around 'ere. Putting his head to a blank part of the wall, he smiles. Yup. 'Ere it be.[sblock=OOC]Sascha will point out:
- Nest (Bottom right on map) - hidden under the nest of the manticore (you can tell by the needles lying about) is a bag containing 216gp, 10pp, gold bracelet (250 gp) & a silk cloak (soiled) if repaired you guess its worth about 200 gp
- Barracks - Under most of the beds nothing, but under the largest one (most likely the minotaur's) there is a bag holding 351 gp.

There is a secret door where Sascha has indicated. And as far as he's indicating, he's just "stumbling" unto the treasure and such. Gotta love beguilers. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 29, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 24/28  AC: 17/17/14*

The elven maiden keeps a quizzical look on her face as Sascha shows them the various details of the keep.

"If I didn't know better, I'd say you've been here before....."

As the man leaves to get a breath of air outside, Virashil moves towards the room that was not noted by him.

Turning to Zazz, she says,"Gentlemen first."   

Before beckoning him before her.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 29, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "If I didn't know better, I'd say you've been here before....."



Sascha returns a small smile. Mum said I 'ave a good eye, m'Lady.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Turning to Zazz, she says,"Gentlemen first."
> 
> Before beckoning him before her.




OOC - Does the elf enter?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazz again draws his sword, just for safety, and proceed to enter.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazz enters the small room, which is about 15 feet long, by 10 feet wide. There is a large table, which lies empty, and a half-dozen chairs seated around it. There is barely enough room to move around in here with the table taking up most of the space.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

"Looks like this was a conference room of sorts," says the elf. "The gobblies probably planned raids and such from here." He ponders a moment, and then frowns. "Odd that there are no clues of what they might be up to here. Perhaps that bugbear destroyed any evidence of their wrongdoings before he escpaed."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2009)

Hurrow walks into the room, apparently done with his airborne investigation.  "It is strange, but maybe they were little more than semi-organized brigands."  The shifter shrugs, inspecting the table for clues to it's construction and age.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazz finds himself nodding in agreement with Hurrow's words. "They are certainly well-organized, and well equipped. And most certainly more skilled than the usual goblin raiders." The elf shrugs and twirls his still-drawn shortsword in hand. "I had just hoped to find something that might hint at their plans. Let us continue our search."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 24/28, AC: 17/17/14*

The elven lass growls slightly at the bare conference room before her.

"Surely they left something behind in their quick exit.."

"No way that bugbear is some sort of anal-retentive freak -- lets scour this place."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 30, 2009)

[sblock=DM]While the others are exploring, Sascha will take out the map and have a look to decipher. 

OOC: He knows Goblin but does not have Decipher Script trained. If _comprehend language_ will help, he'll try that. Otherwise, he'll do something else once the others arrive.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

"Indeed," says Zazz. With that, he proceeds to scour the place, looking for anything of value, as well as any clues the keep might offer up to the operations of the goblin raiders.


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2009)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=DM]While the others are exploring, Sascha will take out the map and have a look to decipher.
> 
> OOC: He knows Goblin but does not have Decipher Script trained. If _comprehend language_ will help, he'll try that. Otherwise, he'll do something else once the others arrive.[/sblock]




[sblock=Sascha]
After spending a few more minutes with this map you find that you can indeed read it (OOC - Misread the initial description in the module). You find numerous notes on the map scrawled in Goblin. A large group of hobgoblins appears to be massing in the north at a place called Cinder Hill. It also indicates their path down to Drellin's Ferry, across a bridge spanning the Skull Gorge. Looking at the map, you can tell that it is a chokepoint for the army and if you were to take the bridge out of the equation this would greatly delay the Red Hand forces.
[/sblock]



Rhun said:


> "Indeed," says Zazz. With that, he proceeds to scour the place, looking for anything of value, as well as any clues the keep might offer up to the operations of the goblin raiders.




You find nothing further than the items that Sascha previously identified. There is still the secret door leading down that hasn't been looked at.


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2009)

When the group rejoins Sascha, he's holding a map. Foun' this while you were 'avin' a looksie. Seems t'be a map of the hob's a'doins. They be a'mass'n 'ere at Cinder 'ill, com'n through Skull Gorge. This bridge a'ere be the neck o't'bottle; if it be gone, they'll 'ave much a trouble gett'n to Drellin's Ferry.

After sharing the map and showing them the secret door, Sascha waits to see where they wish to go.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Zazz raises an eye at Sascha's find. "Well then, it looks like we'll need to be taking a gander at this bridge. But first, I have a concealed door that needs opening."

The elf then turns his attention to opening the secret door.


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Zazz raises an eye at Sascha's find. "Well then, it looks like we'll need to be taking a gander at this bridge. But first, I have a concealed door that needs opening."



Found it in this bedroom while m'lords were searching the warroom.


Rhun said:


> The elf then turns his attention to opening the secret door.



Reaching over the elf, Sascha push a section of wall. The readin' did say the latch was 'ere.

OOC: Sascha will attempt to open the passage.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

The elf gives the newcomer a half-smile. "Looks like I'll have to be keeping a keen eye on my coinpurse while your around, eh friend?"


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The elf gives the newcomer a half-smile. "Looks like I'll have to be keeping a keen eye on my coinpurse while your around, eh friend?"



Sascha ducks his head in a half-smile. No worries about Sascha, m'Lord. Never once has I purloined a coin falsely.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

"'Course guv'nor. No worries 'tall," says the elf, imitating Sascha's accent, a hint of amusement in his eyes.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2009)

After the duo are done their discussions, the attention turns back to the secret door that Sascha opened with little difficulty. As he presses the brick in the wall, a portion of that wall slides noiselessly away, revealing a 5 foot wide vertical shaft leading down into darkness. There is an iron ladder bolted into the old stone that descends beyond your vision.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2009)

Sascha bows and indicates the door, allowing anyone bold enough to descend first.

OOC: Sascha has _spider climb_ for most of an hour, so no need for climb checks from me.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2009)

Sir Conrad looks at the path and announces *"I will keep a vigilant watch up here, in case others enemies return and seek to trap us down there."*, stalking to the entrance of the room and keeping watch outside. Jorr says, *"I'll scout around a bit and see if any more o' these goblins have come into my forest, be back in 30 minutes or so."*

[sblock=OOC]
Climb DC is 0, so as long as you don't have a negative modifier the chance of failure is 0, and you can always takes 10. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

Zazz takes hold of the rungs, and confidently and gracefully begins his descent.


*Zazz has a climb of +11 (Well +9 without using equipment)*


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2009)

Hurrow changes into his eagle form once more, and dives down into the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

"Show off," mutters Zazz.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2009)

Sascha clucks his tongue. A shapeshifter, eh? Must be nice. He follows down the ladder with no trouble at all.


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

Assuming you activate/use a light source:

As you land/descend down the forty foot ladder, you see that the walls of this small vault are of worked stone, the ceiling twelve feet overhead. The air is thick and smells stale. Three alcoves have been carved into the walls, two to the north and one to the east. Each alcove is sealed by an iron gate and locked with chains and a heavy padlock. Beyond one alcove are several shelves bearing no less than ten small iron coffers. Beyond the second is a small desk and chair, the desk piled high with papers and books. Beyond the third sits a single large trunk. 

A human skeleton lies slumped against the eastern alcove's gate. Still dressed in tattered chainmail and feebly gripping a sparkling longsword, the skeleton has a massive arrow protruding from its ribs.



[sblock=OOC XP]
*You've found the legendary Vault of Vraath Keep, Congrats!*

To get everyone on the same XP page:
Starting XP = 15,000
Ambush on the Highway - 1575 xp http://www.enworld.org/forum/4304756-post60.html
Recruiting Jorr's Help - 300 xp
Defeating the Hydra (or plant monsters) = 540 xp http://www.enworld.org/forum/4472858-post250.html
Overcoming the Forces of Vraath Keep = 2,250 xp http://www.enworld.org/forum/4766189-post410.html
Finding the Treasure of Vraath Keep = 250 xp
Current XP: 19915/21000 (Almost there  )
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lock DC]
DC is 30 if you attempt to Open Lock on any of the padlocks
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sascha/Zazz]
I'll assume you Search for traps and you don't locate any on the vault doors, locks, floors, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

*Yeah, it looks like Sascha's skills at Search and Disable Device kind of make Zazz's irrelevant...but he still has a bit on Sascha in Open Locks. Zazz will Take 20 on his Open Locks, for a result of 32.*


After checking to make sure that there are no traps of any kind, Zazz sets to work on the old padlocks. It takes his several minutes on each lock, but in the end he manages to spring each one.

Passing through the bars, he searches each alcove, the desk and the coffers to ensure they are safe to be touched before he actually proceeds with opening things.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

*OOC: Oh, and for lightsource, Zazz has an everburning torch.*


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Sohen's Open Locks +7 is a bit deceiving: His _arcane tools_ gives him a +2 like masterwork tools (which I forgot to include) and he can make it higher if needbe.

Sascha begins work looking at one lock, Zazz on the other. It is soon clear that none have traps, but Sascha does seem to have some difficulty with the lock.  When he sees the elf's success with the first lock, the man lets the elf finish the others. Good 'and on ya too, m'Lord.

Sascha begins examining the desk and writings before moving on the the chest and skeleton.

OOC: How are we doing _identification_? Good ole fashion pearls or MIC methods as well?


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

Zazz manages to open the locks after over an hour of effort. 

[sblock=Alcove 1]
10 iron coffers:
Coffers 1-6: Contain an assortment of coins, 2,500 sp, 2,100 gp, 120 pp
Coffers 7-9: Each contains a note of credit to the "Barwin Merchant Company" in the amount of 10,000 gp each
Coffer 10: Contains the deed to Vraath Keep, the holder of which is the legal owner of the Keep
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alcove 2]
The desk contains various books, on a variety of subjects. If you consult them for research, they can provide a +2 item bonus on Knowledge checks, but there are too many to transport. You see a ledger containing all the books available, but it doesn't seem like there's anyway all those books could fit in the desk. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alcove 3]
This alcove contains a single large trunk, unlocked. Once opened it reveals a skull of a huge sized dragon, a breastplate made of black hide, a staff, and a Huge spiked gauntlet.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Virashil]
You would know that the skull is from an old black dragon, the breastplate is made from black dragon hide
[/sblock]

[sblock=Identifying Items]
I'm fine with using the MIC method for determining magic item qualities. I never really was happy with the magic item "tax" of the 100gp pearls, but that's just me. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

"Well, it certainly isn't a bad haul now, is it?" asks Zazz as the group finishes inventory on the items that they had found. "Now we have to decide how to split it, and what to do next."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 24/28, AC: 17/17/14*

As she passes the time, waiting for Zazz to open the locks, she studies Sascha.

"So, the bugbear had the map with him in his bedchambers, and not the war-room?  That sounds odd."

There was something that just didn't sit right with her about that.

As the chest that contained the dragon skull is opened, she jumps to her feet and looks over Zazz's shoulder.

"That is --with no doubt -- a skull from a black dragon."

"The question is, why was it kept in a locked chest -- it would likely be a trophy -- not a treasure that people would want to steal...."

As the dragonhide armor comes into view,"Well, one thing is for certain, whoever lived here in the past took great pride in the beating of this black dragon."

"Which is not a bad thing to be proud of at all, really."

"I would say that the creature probably lived in the nearby swamps and was a menace to Drellin's Ferry back in its day."


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

"I know I'd be proud if I defeated a black dragon," says Zazz with a smile. "Well, one that size anyway."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

"That skull wouldn't make a very nice hat for you -- even if your head is big enough to fill it out," she says with a smile.

Once all padlocks are opened and the contents are visible, Virashil intones a few words of draconic and then begins to look over all of the stuff they found.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast Detect Magic, look over all items in coffers/chests, looking for magical auras -- she will also study each aura for strength and school of magic.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=Virashil]

The desk in the alcove radiates moderate conjuration magic.

The skull - Moderate Conjuration

Breastplate - Faint Transmutation

Huge Gauntlet - Faint Conjuration (I think... it's a +1 only)

Longsword - Moderate Evocation

Gauntlets (on skeleton) - Moderate transmutation

Staff - Moderate conjuration

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Zazz smiles at Vira's jest and waits, seemingly with patience, but inwardly quite anxious to see what his companion has discovered. "So love, anything exciting?" he asks after several minutes.


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> As she passes the time, waiting for Zazz to open the locks, she studies Sascha.
> 
> "So, the bugbear had the map with him in his bedchambers, and not the war-room?  That sounds odd."



Sascha shrugs, but does not comment.







s@squ@tch said:


> "I would say that the creature probably lived in the nearby swamps and was a menace to Drellin's Ferry back in its day."[/COLOR]



Sascha cocks his head and says, Donna know, m'Lady. Not in what I read. Sascha also has a look at the items.[sblock=OOC]Kn: Local/Arcana (both +5) to see if he knows anything about this dragon; Spellcraft (+8 vs DC 10+DC to id aura) to ID the items. Virashil can make the same checks.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

"Wow, even the *DESK* is magical in this place."

She gathers the objects that radiate magic and places them on the desk.

She picks up the longsword and compares it to her own, making some playful jabs at the human skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming the human has a giant - sized arrow in its ribs?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

"Well, I suppose we know what's magical now," says Zazz as he looks over the items that Vira had placed on the desk, while the elf lass plays with the new sword. "Any idea what they do?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 4, 2009)

Hurrow looks appreciatively at the scale armor of the black dragon.  "If that armor is magical, it is better than my own.  Why don't you take a few jabs at me with the blade, maybe we can figure out how powerful they are," he says with a smile as he begins to unbuckle his breastplate.

[sblock=ooc]I've got a black dragonscale bp, but mine is nonmagical, is anyone opposed to me having the magical version?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

"Try it on, Hurrow," says Zazz, giving a short laugh. "You'll never be as dashing as I, but you need all the help you can get." The elf turns his attention to the magic gauntlets that Vira has set on the desk. "And what do you think these are for?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

"Those gauntlets have an conjurative aura upon them -- not sure exactly what they might be."

"But, the skull also radiates a conjurative aura, as well as the desk -- which puzzles me -- why would a dragon's skull or a desk radiate magicks?"

"The aura on the dragonhide is faint, so I would imagine that it is only tainted with magicks, but it is of the transmutation school, so again,  I'm sort of at a loss, as I would have expected to see the tell tale signs of abjuration upon it."

"The sword has some evocation magicks upon it, whereas the staff has conjuration magicks."

"All in all, quite a haul."

Her silvery eyes gleam with excitement.


----------



## stonegod (May 5, 2009)

Sascha chuckles at the lady's response. Conjur'n be all 'bout mak'n small things a'big or a'borrow'n from elsewhere. Tha'be explain'n our desk—like Uncle Tobin's ego, it be larger on ta'inside than th'out! He winks.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Zazz shrugs. "Really only one way to find out then, I suppose..." says the elf, donning the pair of armored gloves. He holds them up for Vira to see. "What do you think? Quite fetching, eh?"


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

As Virashil and Sascha discuss and investigate further the magical devices, they come to some conclusions, but can't recall anything about a large dragon in the area:

Gauntlets - Giant Strength (+2)
Huge Gauntlet - +1 Spiked Gauntlet
Dragon Skull - 1/day - _Acid Breath_ as a 7th level sorceror
Desk - Equivalent to a _Bag of Holding Type IV_
Breastplate - +1 Acid Resistance Dragonhide Breastplate of Quickness
Longsword - +1 Dragonbane Longsword
Staff - Staff of Life, 7 charges remaining

[sblock=OOC]
Acid Breath is in the SPC pg 7
Quickness is from MIC pg. 13 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=For Renau1g]
Can you give me a breakdown of _Quickness_ and _dragonhunter_ since I don't have the MIC? (I've decided to buy it now, though.)


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun, et all]
Quickness - 5 ft. enhancement bonus to *land* speed when wearing this armour (+5,000 gp), sorry Hurrow... you're not flying any faster 
Dragonhunter - shoot... just realized this is only for ranged weapon... I'll update above, it'll be Bane (Dragon) now. The Dragonhunter weapon does 1 point of STR damage on each hit to a dragon type enemy. If it crits, the multiplier is increased by 1, so a longbow does x4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=For All]
I moved the loot discussion to the OOC thread so we can figure out how to split the things we've found. Please weigh in there. 
[/sblock]


Zazz throws a few faux punches Hurrow's way. "I believe these gauntlets increase the wearer's strength. I feel quite a bit stronger with these. Not a bad find at all." He grins at his companion.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Virashil observes the faux boxing going on in front of her.

"You two aren't going to fight over me, *again*, are you?" she laughs.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Zazz chuckles. "Of course not, dear. Hurrow knows he can't handle you."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2009)

Hurrow nods with a half smile.  "That is true.  I have little patience for things like that."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Zazz claps Hurrow on the back, a bit too hard as he forgets he is wearing the gloves of giant strenght. "Good man," he says with a smile.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Virashil crosses her arms and gives Hurrow a "Hrmmm" with a slight smile.

She then looks are the longsword in her hand, then furrows her brow and looks back at Hurrow.


----------



## stonegod (May 5, 2009)

Sascha smiles thinly at the banter, instead focusing on the deed and the books. He does some investigation on the geography of the area and to see what-else he can find.

OOC: Just some random +2 Kn checks (Local, History and Geo) while everyone is flirting.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

[sblock=Sascha]
Sascha would be able to recall the stories of the Skull Gorge bridge and the fact that the the bridge was built as a defensive structure to protect the region and therefore quite defensible. Also, Sascha remembers hearing rumours about the surviving giants from the attack on Vraath Keep moved to the Wyrmsmoke Mountains to the west.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

"Well, I guess our next step should be to head to Skull Gorge, eh?" says Zazz, helping to pack the last of the loot. "Or do you think we should return to town? Let's see that map again, if you please?"


*OOC: How far is Skull Gorge from where we are? And how far is it back to town?*


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 6, 2009)

Hurrow smiles, baring his teeth in a rather strange manner, and looks away from Virashil.  "My spells are nearly expended, I would need rest to restore them."


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Zazz nods at Hurrow. "Well, this place seems safe enough for the nonce. The bugbear may return with reinforcements, but I would doubt it." The elf shrugs. "Or we could simply move off into the woods a ways, find a nice grassy clearing in which to rest. Jorr probably knows of a place nearby."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 7, 2009)

Hurrow nods, a bit sadly, his braids bouncing.  "As much as I would love to return to the comfort of the forest, the hobgoblin and the manticore are still about. I think we'll be safest here."  Looking around them, the druid speaks again.  "The goblinoids didn't know this was here, otherwise they would have looted it already.  We might be able to hide out down here until morning."


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How far is Skull Gorge from where we are? And how far is it back to town?*




[sblock=OOC]
Town is about a day's walk away, you're about 1/2 way between the two locations right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 7, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 24/28  AC: 17/17/14*

Turning to Sascha and smiling,"Yes, please let Zazz and myself take a good look at that map, if you would, good sir."

Looking over the desk,"Do you think we can actually get that thing out of here?"

She looks at the desk, then at the hole they came down.

Still having the longsword in her hand,"Are you sure that none of you can't use this?  If not, I'd be more than willing to carry it, but you realize that I'm not going to be charging a dragon anytime soon.  Even though, I'm growing quite concerned about that becoming a reality -- the Tiamat holy symbol, the black dragon skull...."  Her voice trails off.

She looks again at the hated black dragon skull.  To her, the bony skull made her skin crawl, but it could prove useful in the future.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Zazz shrugs. "I will carry it, for use should the need arise. It's unfortunate that it is a longblade; while I am, of course, skilled in its use, I've spent much more time focusing on wielding the short sword. It serves my particular combat style better." The elf takes a seat on the desk and looks around at his companions. "Truth be told, if we do encounter a dragon, I am the one most likely to get up close and personal with it."


----------



## stonegod (May 7, 2009)

Tucking the deed into a pocket, Sascha unrolls the map onto the table after clearing a few books he was reading. He points at the bridge. This be th'choke point, m'lords. It be quite defensible and built t'last, it did, so a'burst'n it will be a mite difficult but hold'n it once it be secure a'easier. There also be probl'ms w'giants in the Wyrmsmoke t'th'west, so we should be a wary. The man taps his fingers idly. Th'question be iffa we be destroy'n th'bridge or hold'n it. Iffa the second, best we tell the town so they can be sending a group to a'secure it after we be done w'it.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Zazz nods as he watches Sascha's finger move over the map. "Before deciding to hold it or destroy it, we'd best be find out what the situation at the bridge is. One, we may not have the means of destroying the bridge. Two, it may already be held by the enemy. If it is as defensible as you say, then we will really have our work cut out for us."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 7, 2009)

Hurrow nods, "If we do encounter a dragon, hopefully I can keep it grounded for a moment or two."


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

"Longer would be better," quips the elf, his eyes admiring the fine magic gauntlets he is still wearing. Then he glances up. "I guess until we actually see a dragon though, the point is moot."


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So what's the plan, camp out down here or out in the forest somewhere?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm fine with either.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

*I had thought we had come to a consensus to camp out down here.*


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

After the group goes out and get's Jorr & Sir Conrad, they close the secret door and spend the night down in the cool, but surprisingly dry basement. After setting watches, you settle down for the night. It is a tense night with those on guard duty keeping a close eye on the door, hoping that the bugbear sorceror doesn't return for vengeance. 

Fortunately, you all awake refreshed and recovered from the trials of the previous day. 

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 11, 2009)

Hurrow awakes and prays for his spells.  After a quick breakfast of dried meat and cheese, he looks to the others.  "I think we should go to the bridge and at least look around."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

Zazz goes through a routine of morning exercises, and then has a light breakfast of rations. "I agree with Hurrow; we should investigate the bridge."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

"Lets head out then." says the elven sorceress.

"This place is giving me the creeps."


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

Barring any major objection from Sascha,

The party finishes their breakfast, gathers their gear and newfound items, climbs out of the secret room and begins their trek towards the Skull Gorge Bridge.

[sblock=OOC]
Marching Order? I'm assuming Jorr and either Sir Conrad or Zazz in front, Hurrow in the sky, with possibly either Sir Conrad or Zazz in the rear, the two spellcasters in the middle?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

*OOC: I like Zazz up front (since he has decent spot and listen), with Hurrow on overwatch. Let's stick Sir Conrad on rearguard for now until Voadam gets back.*


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2009)

Sascha keeps to himself in the morning, continuing to read a few of the books in the desk. If he had any morning ritual, he did not indicate it.

As they get to the top, he looks over the horses and the cart. Th'rest of ya be a'travel'n afoot? Depending if their be a good road, we'd make a little faster travel a'carted. If no, we'll need t'swing back 'ere for these two.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

"Oh Sascha dear, I would love to travel upon your cart." She says with a smirk, batting her eyelashes at the man.

She scampers up the hole and walks out into the courtyard. All the while calling out,"Lets get a move on people!"

Once she reaches the cart, she takes a look at the warforged -- nonplussed to see the various acoutrements with bones and the look of death on them.

She wasn't too unhappy that the thing wasn't functioning.


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2009)

Sir Conrad will trot alongside the cart, his inhumanly swift pace easily matching the conveyance despite his armor. Turning to Virashil the swarthy knight says "*Milady, what can you tell us of the hobgoblins? We encountered a military band of them in the forest and I was able to wring a little information out of the prisoner we took after defeating them. It was enough to lead us here to your aid but I would gladly hear what you or the others have learned of them*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

"Well, the hobgoblins attacked us near what would have been a recently ransacked and burned farmhouse."

"No survivors of that affair, I'm afraid, so we didn't get a chance to get much information out of them."

"You ran into a warband of them? Do tell.  Perhaps they might have been associated with one another?"


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

*OOC: Hey Voadam, might you post your PC in our combined rogue's gallery? We couldn't figure out what items Sir Conrad could really use since we don't know much about him. *


Zazz watches as Vira and Sascha climb into the cart and prepare to move out. Seeing them ready to go, the graceful elf leads the way out of the keep, and on the path toward Skull Gorge. He moves out ahead of the rest of the party, but stay close enough that they can see him and identify any hand gestures he might make.

*Move out say 100' in front of the cart...assuming a road, they should still be able to see him, I would think. 

Listen +11
Spot +9
*


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

As the spellcasters climb into wagon, Virashil notices dried blood on the floor and that the semi-covered sides have suffered from extensive damage. With Sir Conrad & Jorr flanking the wagon, Sascha clucks the mule forward and the caravan moves along the Dawn Way.

The forest begins to grow more dense as you continue along the well travelled road deeper into the woods, forcing Hurrow to strain to see the caravan through the quickly thickening canopy.

Zazz is the first to spot a massive effigy standing at a fork in the road, the path continuing north, but a wide track leads away from the road, heading west. The effigy stands watch here, a fifteen feet tall humanoid shape made from a sagging, moss-covered frame. The thing looks like a grude giant-sized skeleton. Birds nest in the massive barrel that serve the effigy as a head.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "You ran into a warband of them? Do tell.  Perhaps they might have been associated with one another?"




"*Oh aye, milady, they were part of the warband based here. It is why we came here to hunt down the rest and learn more. The unit we fought was part of a hobgoblin warband in full military kit, including archers, infantry, a warpriest, and their unit commander. They were confident and professional, I do not believe they were mere raiders or bandits. It was quite a clash when we fought them. Their warpriest boasted they served the Red Hand. Seeing how he held two hellhounds at his command I believe an infernal connection is likely. We learned from our prisoner that the warband was based here and served the Wyrmlord Koth, a mighty sorcerer. That slim reference leads me to conjecture the Red Hand is some sort of cult to the dragon queen, as she is known as the guard dog of Hell. In addition we learned that the minotaur was lodged here with them and that they were one of numerous bands scouring the land currently. From their actions I believe there is a full army's worth of them and they are invading the land. It is truly a pity that none survived our battle here to provide further information*."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 14, 2009)

Hurrow aloft on the warm air above soars lazily, looking for threats for the group.  The shifter turned bird doesn't follow stay too close, to avoid looking suspicious.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Zazz pauses at the effigy and cocks his head, listening for anything out of the ordinary as he waits for the cart to catch up to him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2009)

The blood spattered sides of the wagon pique the elf's interest.

"Oh Sascha, dear," coos Virashil,"What exactly have you been doing with this wagon?"

As she waits for the man to answer, she listens to the tale spun by Sir Conrad.

"So the bugbear's name was *Wyrm*-lord Koth?" she said, with extra emphasis on the wyrm portion.

She shakes her head and furrows her brow.

"There will be evil dragonkind involved in this in some way if bugbears are calling themselves wyrm-lords."

The silver flecks in her skin almost glow with anger.

At the sight of the effigy, she pauses and just looks at it.

"Zazz, how old do you think that thing is?"

To the others,"Do we have any idea how old the skeletons of the giants at Vraath Keep were?"


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Oh Sascha, dear," coos Virashil,"What exactly have you been doing with this wagon?"



Sascha doesn't look at the damage. Fight with the plant creatures did, m'Lady. Vile things. Mindless too.


s@squ@tch said:


> At the sight of the effigy, she pauses and just looks at it.
> 
> "Zazz, how old do you think that thing is?"
> 
> To the others,"Do we have any idea how old the skeletons of the giants at Vraath Keep were?"



The man dabs his forehead with a cloth. A bit'o'time to be sure.

OOC: Do any of us actually know? My KN check said what, not when IIRC.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

"Decades, at least," says Zazz. While he didn't know exactly, the elf certainly had seen enough bodies in his life to know that the bleached, fleshless giant skeletons found at Vraath Keep had been there for a long time. "Not sure what to make of this effigy, though. Do we stay on the path, or should we check out this little detour. Sascha, what says the map?"


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=Sascha]
This path isn't mentioned on the map.

The legends say that the attack happened nearly a century ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

Sascha eyes the effigy while retreiving the map. Mayhap a century, little more, since the Doom of giants and Amery. This be about as long.

The man furrows his brow after examining the map. This path nay be on t'map, m'Lord. Cannae be help'n you 'ere.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"Well, let's just take a quick look as to where it goes, eh? I'll be back in a few minutes. Hurrow, if you wouldn't mind keeping an eye on things from above?"

With that, Zazz disappears into the shrubbery on the side of the path.

*Hide +14, Move Silently +14.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 15, 2009)

"Careful there Zazz, I won't be there to save your skin this time...." calls out Virashil as the other elf disappears from sight.

As Hurrow and Zazz depart, she is left with Sascha, the knight, and the broken down death-looking creature.

"How things change...." she thinks to herself.

OOC: btw, does Sir Conrad sport any horns or visible clues to his tiefling nature?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

Hearing the elf, even so high above, Hurrow flies overhead, keeping a keen eye on the elf as best he could.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Zazz continues to stealth his way along the path, moving quietly, and staying in cover wherever posisible.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: btw, does Sir Conrad sport any horns or visible clues to his tiefling nature?




ooc Nope, nothing like that. Although his eyes sometimes flash red when he is admiring the pretty elven maid.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
The old trail comes to an abrupt end in the shadow of a fairly large hill that looms up from the surrounding woodlands. At the hill's base sits the collapsed ruin of what was once a massive and probably quite impressive wooden fortress. Entire trees were used to form the walls of this building, but now the whole thing is little more than a heap of moss-covered rotting logs. A thin curl of smoke rises from a great fire pit in the middle of the old walls, where an enormous boar sizzles on a spit the size of a lance.

A giant humanoid sits next to the fire, turning the spit and muttering to himself in his own language. He is extraordinarily tall and lean, with stooped shoulders, earth-yellow skin marked by angry red blotches, and a wild mane and beard of tangled green hair. He easily tops ten feet, even while sitting on the ground. 

The giant hasn't looked up the during the time you've been there.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Hurrow]
You are having difficulty making out Zazz's form through the trees, even with your excellent vision. Although you see a large hill arising from the forest, and smoke coming from a small clearing at its base. A large creature is sitting next to a fire, roasting something over the flame, it appears to be an animal of some kind, but from you're height you can't make it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=For Reau1g]
Zazz spends a few minutes observing the giant, taking note of any other details he can. Then he silently moves away, heading back toward his companions.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
The giant continues roasting the boar on the spit, continuing to hum a soft meoldy and every now and then singing softly in its language. If he's noticed you, he doesn't show it.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2009)

Sascha hums softly to himself, waiting for the elf to return. Or get in trouble. Hard to tell.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

And then the elf emerges from the foliage, stepping out onto the road near Sascha's cart. Leaning against the conveyance, he smiles. "Looks like we've got a giant in some nearby ruins. He is roasting a boar; I don't think he saw or heard me. Very tall and lean, yellowish skin, green hair. Not like anything I've ever seen before."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2009)

Hurrow returns to the group, swooping down from the sky, and transforming back into his normal form as his wings brush the grass.  "I saw the same thing I assume.  I was too high to get many details though."


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2009)

Sascha smiles at Zazz's reappearance. Good work guv, 'smuch a sneakabout as my brother Georg. Hmmm... should we be try'n a'talk'n or a kill'n?

OOC: Kn checks to identify? Sascha has Arcana and local for now.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

"I speak a little giantish," says Zazz with a shrug. "We could try."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2009)

"I wonder if he knows who lead the failed attack on the castle," says Virashil offhandedly.

"Of course, it might upset him a bit if we didn't frame the question the right way... more like if he knew who was cut down in their prime against the bad castle-owner, or something like that."

"Seeing as how he is already at work making dinner, he probably wouldn't be that disposed to thinking of us as tender morsels, either."

"He might even know something about the bridge -- or better yet, seen it in person."

As her mind lept from each thought to another, her voice raised slightly, and she grew a little more excited.


"Or even better -- we could convince him to come along with us and smash the bridge for us!"

"Zazz, dear, how big was this giant?"


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2009)

"Twice your height or more my dear. It was hard to tell with him sitting. But I'd rather have him as an ally than an enemy."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2009)

"Go -- go" she says, waving her hands at Zazz in a shooing fashion.

"Go be Mr. Diplomat and sway him with your honeyed words."

"If he tries to smash you, run."


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2009)

Sascha clucks his tongue again. Mayhap I should be com'n along, guv. I have a smatter'n of the big'un's tongue from Grandpa Per and a friendly countenance.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Hey everyone. Sorry for my absence. Is Scavenger still around? If yes, may I rejoin?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]He's in the cart currently. Sascha's been dragging him around to the other party's dismay. 

You'll have to ask r1 about rejoining.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

"Come along then, Sascha. Just remember, I'm a fast runner. So if he starts chasing us, try to keep up." The elf winks, and then starts back down the track.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2009)

Hurrow speaks up, "I will shadow you as well, I'll perch in a nearby tree, out of sight of the creature." The shifter's form compacted, sprouting feathers, talons, and a deadly beak.  In aerial form once more, the druid took to the air.


----------



## stonegod (May 25, 2009)

Sascha smiles to himself but does not answer the elf and just follows. Before they get too close, he gestures to the trees. Best take a cautious approach, guv. Go in through them trees just in case. Unfortunately, he's not particularly stealthy...

OOC: Hide 15, Move Silently 13. 2 nat 1's? IV hates Sohen....


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

[sblock=Sascha, Zazz, Hurrow]
As you cautiously approach the huge creature still roasting the boar on the lance-sized spit, a large twig snaps underfoot and the giant turns his gaze towards the forest that you are approaching from. 

With a sigh, the forest giant slowly stands up, his fingers mere inches from a massive tree trunk, that you figure could be used as a club by such a creature. *"You little worms won't get me! You did for my kith and kin, but you won't get me!"* the giant says.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sascha]
You can tell that the giant is weary, and quite old

OOC - At least IC liked you for sense motive 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Scavenger]
You feel your energy returning to your body. You are unsure what caused the disruption to your unnaturally gifted life, but whatever it is appears to have passed. 

OOC - WD welcome back
[/sblock]

[sblock=Virashil/Sir Conrad]
With a start, the construct lurches to life, light returning to its cold, dark "eyes"
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2009)

With a 'creak', Scavenger springs back to (un)life. "What is this units location?" He asks.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2025365/

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

[sblock=For DM/Sascha/Hurrow]
Zazz holds his hands up before him in a gesture meant to indicate he means no harm to the giant. The elf recalls his giantish, and speaks to the creature in its native language."Your kin? We had nothing to do with that...we are new to this region. Can you tell us what happened?"
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]Sascha curses silently at the twig, but notes something about the giant. Listening to it and to Zazz, he breaks out in pitch perfect Giant that sounds little like Sascha's normal voice. We are but humble travelers, as my friend here asserts. We have none to do with the events long ago at the Keep nor with any more recent. Do you speak of ills past or present?

OOC: I can start roll'n Bluffs + Diplomacy whenever its appropriate...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]
Zazz nods in agreement with Sascha's words. The elf wasn't a diplomat, and if Sascha was skilled along those lines, he wouldn't certainly let the man take the lead in negotiations.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2009)

The elf jumps out of her skin as the unnatural voice behind her speaks.

Her hand immediately goes to the hilt of her blade and she leaps off of the cart and turns to face the creature.

"What IS that thing?" she exclaims,"and why is it now talking?"


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=Awesome Party]Sascha curses silently at the twig, but notes something about the giant. Listening to it and to Zazz, he breaks out in pitch perfect Giant that sounds little like Sascha's normal voice. We are but humble travelers, as my friend here asserts. We have none to do with the events long ago at the Keep nor with any more recent. Do you speak of ills past or present?
> 
> OOC: I can start roll'n Bluffs + Diplomacy whenever its appropriate...[/sblock]




[sblock=Sascha]
Feel free to roll a Diplomacy check, unless you were involved in the attack before and I don't know about it .
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2009)

Hurrow, in the form of a black eagle, sits in a nearby tree.  When the humble man's manner of speech changed, the bird cocked it's feathered head at the man.  Hurrow then returns his attention to the task at hand, ready if the thing turns hostile.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2009)

"The name is Scavenger. I traveled with a cleric and some other heroes, before we met Sir Conrad.
... Can I help you?" Scavenger says, carefully not to provoke the elf.


[sblock=ooc]


Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party!]
"Oh," says Zazz suddenly, as if coming to realize something. "Sascha, what about the gauntlet?" The elf turns his attention back to the giant, and speaks again in giantish. "We found a gauntlet, enhanced with spikes and magic, in a size that would only fit your mighty hand. Might it belong to you?"
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2009)

*Virashil*

The hair on the back of her neck still crawled at the sight of the creature.

"What do you mean - you travelled with a cleric and others before you met Sir Conrad?"

"Were you....conscious, or just travelling on the cart?  What is it that you.....do?"


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party!!]Sasha nods at the suggestion and continues to speak in Giant. <We had nothing to do with the keep, sirrah.>

OOC: Mediocre Diplomacy: 10[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

*Cooler party*

"*Milady, may I present Scavenger. A potent being of spirit and magic. Scavenger, the Lady Virashil, a fellow campaigner for all that is right and true in the world.*" Sir Conrad smiles broadly as if courtly introductions of undead constructs were a great pleasure for him.

"*Scavenger, we liberated the Keep where Virashil and her ladyship's companions were engaged against the hobgoblins of the Red Hand. Sascha is scouting ahead with an elf and a druid to try and gain some information from a giant on the road ahead. The Red Hand is amassing an army on the far side of the river. There is a choke point ahead at the bridge crossing and we are going to evaluate it. Others of our band went back to the town and you stopped . . . animating . . . before we came upon the keep. Oh and the Wyrmlord sorcerer turned out to be a bugbear, who escaped. Presumably to alert the main army of his band's defeat and that there are significant defenders on this side of the river.*"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Milady, may I present Scavenger. A potent being of spirit and magic. Scavenger, the Lady Virashil, a fellow campaigner for all that is right and true in the world.*"




Virashil looks askance at the knight.

"A fellow campaigner for all that is right and true in the world?" she says.

"So let me get this straight...you, and this undead appearing construct are campaigning for righteousness and truth?"

She continues to look quite quizzically between the two.

"Are our definitions of truth and righteousness the same?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

"I'm just a servant now. And if stopping the hand is right and good, we have the same objective." Scavenger just says, adjusting his appearance to more 'living' construct, using his magic item.

[sblock=ooc]
Bluff is + in case of need...

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=Awesome Party!!]Sasha nods at the suggestion and continues to speak in Giant. <We had nothing to do with the keep, sirrah.>
> 
> OOC: Mediocre Diplomacy: 10[/sblock]




[sblock=Awesome Party]
The giant looks at you for a moment, sizing you up and seemingly doubtful of your true intentions, but at the sight of the spiked gauntlet his snarl eases and his hand moves away from the club. Tears are evident in his eyes at the sight of the weapon. He moves closer to you saying *"This wasn't mine, but it was my betrothed. She always liked being right next to someone when she fought, she said it was more fair that way."*. The giant extends his hand towards Zazz as he holds the Huge gauntlet. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]
"Please, take it. It is yours." Zazz offers the giant a smile as he gives him the gauntlet. "We found it within the ruins. Please, tell us your story. What happened to your betroth?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

*Chilly party*



s@squ@tch said:


> Virashil looks askance at the knight.
> 
> "A fellow campaigner for all that is right and true in the world?" she says.
> 
> ...




The darkly handsome knight smiles and bows. "*As I said before, I serve the Triad in the order of the seelenritter knights. As a seelenritter I hunt evil down throughout the land. By the precepts of the Martyr, I suffer and spill my blood, risking my very soul willingly in the cause of good. By the precepts of the Judge I ferret out the truth of the wicked and bring them to justice. By the precepts of the Loyal Fury I stand by the law and remain true to the cause of bringing righteousness to wrongdoers. I am a knight errant, authorized at my own discretion to execute those I deem evil. Authorized by lawful writ to make personal alliances, to infiltrate, to do what I deem best in the war against great evils in the cause for the greater good. Do you not seek the truth of the Red Hand? To find out the evil that drives them? Do you not wish to see them struck down for their evil?*" He straightens and still smiling says. "*Do your definitions of truth and righteousness differ milady?*"


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Awesome Party]
> "Please, take it. It is yours." Zazz offers the giant a smile as he gives him the gauntlet. "We found it within the ruins. Please, tell us your story. What happened to your betroth?"
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Awesome Party]
The giant takes the offered gift and holds it gingerly, looking it over carefully and then taking it back to the campsite. He gestures you over, pointing to a log next to the fire.

*"You amuse me little ones, you are quite brave to try and sneak up on me. They call me Twistusk"* the giant says, taking a longsword-sized knife and cutting a piece of the boar off, offering it to you. As you're closer to him, you notice that he's missing his right eye and there's a tattoo on his forehead, of a frowning tusked mouth.

*"That human 'noble' as he called himself, attacked us years ago, oh how long has it been....well a long time anyways. We were a peaceful tribe, content to gather food from the nearby forest. We've lived in the shadow of Bald Hill for generations and weren't about to move just because some human got it in his head we were evil. When they ambushed our tribe, most of our warriors were out on a hunt and when we returned, nothing but slaughter awaited us. Our young and old were slaughtered, most of the women were here and put up a fight, but they were overwhelmed by magic and sneaky tactics."* Twistusk says, you can see the anger building in his face after all these years.

*"We decided that we made a mistake letting that gnat live, so we decided to correct that mistake. That night our tribe struck his home. We brought boulders and spears, smashing through his stupid walls. After breaking a hole in the wall, we went in to get anyone hiding and that's when my betrothed was stabbed in the back by that cowardly human, combined with the wounds we received from the archers felled her. I paid him back though, that poison would've been enough to stop a wild boar. He ran like the coward he is. After the battle the rest of the tribe moved to the Wyrmsmoke Mountains to get out of reach of any other humans, but not poor ol' Twistusk, I've stayed here my whole life and I wasn't about to move now. Now what are you little ones doing here"* the giant finishes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party!]
Zazz takes a seat on the log, and accepts a slice of the giant's roast boar. He eats it as the giant tells his story. When the giant finishes, he speaks again, in giantish.

"Thank you for your hospitality and your story, Twistusk," he begins. "I am Avaxasir of the elves, son of Camthalion. My human companions call me Zazz." The elf pauses and takes a deep breath, and then continues. "We are here to stop a threat against the community of Drellin's Family. A horder of hobgoblins, called 'The Red Hand' have been raiding and pillaging, and we believe their main army is encamped at Skull Gorge. We are making out way there to stop them...either through force of arms, or by destroying the bridge." Zazz turns his head up to regard the giant with his dark, sparkling eyes. "Woud you consider aiding us in this endeavor? I realize you have no reason to help us, but the enemy prays upon the weak, and we could use your strength in stopping them."

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Awesome Party!]
> Zazz takes a seat on the log, and accepts a slice of the giant's roast boar. He eats it as the giant tells his story. When the giant finishes, he speaks again, in giantish.
> 
> "Thank you for your hospitality and your story, Twistusk," he begins. "I am Avaxasir of the elves, son of Camthalion. My human companions call me Zazz." The elf pauses and takes a deep breath, and then continues. "We are here to stop a threat against the community of Drellin's Family. A horder of hobgoblins, called 'The Red Hand' have been raiding and pillaging, and we believe their main army is encamped at Skull Gorge. We are making out way there to stop them...either through force of arms, or by destroying the bridge." Zazz turns his head up to regard the giant with his dark, sparkling eyes. "Woud you consider aiding us in this endeavor? I realize you have no reason to help us, but the enemy prays upon the weak, and we could use your strength in stopping them."
> ...




[sblock=Awesome Party]
At Zazz's words, some sparkle of life is evident in the giant's eyes; *"You...you need old Twistusk's help? I can help, I can do better than just my help. I will find the rest of the tribe and we'll help out against this enemy. If you take out the bridge, I know where they have to go to get to the human town. We will attack them there, it is a dense forest, we can attack and run away, hit and hide. It worked for us in the past"* Twistusk replies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]
"Yes, we would be most thankful for any assistance. This horde will only serve to harm the innocent if they are not stopped. The aid of you and your people would be of great help." Zazz smiles up at the giant. "My companions and I will do our best to stop them at the bridge." 

The slender elf stands and offers the giant his hand. "Allies, then?"
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Awesome Party]
> "Yes, we would be most thankful for any assistance. This horde will only serve to harm the innocent if they are not stopped. The aid of you and your people would be of great help." Zazz smiles up at the giant. "My companions and I will do our best to stop them at the bridge."
> 
> The slender elf stands and offers the giant his hand. "Allies, then?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
The giant reaches his hand across, the image almost comical as the tiny, slender hand of Zazz is completely engulfed in the wrinkled, gnarled hand of the giant. *"Be sure to tell them humans about our help. Good Hunting"* he says, and will continue to eat his boar. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]
"I will make sure that all know that Twistusk and his people aided the humans in their time of need. Again, you have out thanks." With that, Zazz offers the giant a short bow, motions to Sascha, and leads the way back to their companions.
[/sblock]


After a little while, Zazz emerges from the side trail, a smile on his face as he rejoins his companions. "Twistusk the forest giant has pledged his aid and the aid of his people in fighting The Red Hand. If we can stop them at the bridge, it will force them to cross the river by another path; The giant and his kin will harry them along this route, striking from the forest."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=Awesome Party]Sascha ducks his hat at the offer and returns with Zazz[/sblock]Sascha hops up to the cart and nods at the now functioning warforged. A'yup, all's well, guvs. Best we be 'old'n our part o't'bargain.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

"Does anyone know anything else about this bridge?" The elf walks easily along next to the cart as Sascha gets it underway. "My skills don't exactly lie along the lines of architectural demolition."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2009)

*Virashil*

"Wait a minute -- I saw that!" she says to the warforged as his appearance is magically altered.

"Why are you now changing your appearance?  Are you trying to hide your real self?"

She turns to the knight,"Your honeyed words strike a chord with me, but I admit, I now have reservations about you and your collegue."  

She looks at the warforged with distrust.

With that she leans against a tree near the path in the shade and awaits the return of the others.

When Zazz and the rest return, she opts to walk along the cart, trying to keep her distance from the warforged.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Does anyone know anything else about this bridge?" The elf walks easily along next to the cart as Sascha gets it underway.



Sascha shakes his head. Told ya all I know, m'lord. Have to peer on it ourselves.


s@squ@tch said:


> When Zazz and the rest return, she opts to walk along the cart, trying to keep her distance from the warforged.



'Tis better to ride, m'lady. Easier on the feet, it be.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 1, 2009)

Hurrow's keen ears catch the good news from Zazz.  The druid is content to stay in his eagle form, keeping an eye out for the bridge that they seek.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> She turns to the knight,"Your honeyed words strike a chord with me, but I admit, I now have reservations about you and your collegue."




Sir Conrad bows "*As you will milady. I pray though that your reservations do not impede our working towards our common cause. It is an important one.*"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Does anyone know anything else about this bridge?" The elf walks easily along next to the cart as Sascha gets it underway. "My skills don't exactly lie along the lines of architectural demolition."




"*You think to destroy it and therefore deny its use to the enemy? Is it of stone or wood?*"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*You think to destroy it and therefore deny its use to the enemy? Is it of stone or wood?*"




"I wish I could answer that, Sir Knight." The elf shrugs, his motions fluid. "I've not seen it. And if this hobgoblin horde is as large as it sounds, destroying the bridge may be our only option." The elf smiles. "Not to taut my abilities, but I can handle a few dozen of the brutes. A few hundred, however, are quite beyond my capabilities."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

"I'm sorry if the change concerned you, elf. Most are more comfortable with this appearance. If this is not the case now, I have no problems showing my real 'face'. I just want to minimize species-cist reactions." Scavenger explains, looking at the other 'newcomers'.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

"*Axes and fire would do for a wooden bridge. Stone would require magic or adamant. Or perhaps a giant. What do we have to bring to bear if there is need? I can cut ropes but my specialty is stabbing minds, not chopping through blocks of stone*."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2009)

Hurrow, hearing the conversation, flies down to the wagon.  "I can take care of that given a day I think.  New spells would have to be prepared if it is a stone bridge."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Zazz smiles. "Hurrow comes in pretty handy for things like that." Then the elf turns to look at the knight. "My training also includes the ability to channel energy through the body to break stone and steel...we would have to determine key points of the bridge, but I believe I may be able to help bring it down, though it may take some time."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 3, 2009)

Sascha listens and directs the horses, keeping an eye out on the trail.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"How far are we from Skull Gorge?" asks Zazz. "Perhaps Hurrow should fly ahead and see what faces us there?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=Distance]
You estimate that you're around 6-7 miles away at the junction
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Zazz considers the map and their surroundings. "We are probably six or seven miles from the gorge," the elf says. "Perhaps when we are a mile or two out, we can have Hurrow fly ahead and take a look."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2009)

Hurrow nods.  "I can do that.  Hopefully there is nothing there."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"Just be on your guard, friend. I'd hate to find nothing but feathers when we reach the bridge." The elf smiles at his companion.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Plan?]
So just to confirm the group is moving along the path to the Skull Gorge Bridge, and once they are getting close, Hurrow will scout ahead in his bird form?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

*OOC: That sounds like a plan. What kind of terrain are we looking at approaching the gorge? Trees, hills, etc?*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Plan]
Hurrow will only get a close enough to get numbers and types of creature, if any.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2009)

"Hello. My name is Scavenger. I hope I will be able to help. If there are any dead enemies I should interrogate, please say so." Scavenger explains to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

The group continues its march towards the bridge in relative peace, the woods silent as you move under them. The path remains clear however and no threats of any kind appear to threaten you. Once you estimate that you are the proper distance away, you stop for a moment and Hurrow takes to the skies.

[sblock=Hurrow]
The gorge is over 100 feet wide at its shortest point, dropping away precipitously to a fast-rushing stream below. The Dawn Way crosses over the gorge on a bridge of stone. Anchored on both ends to large stone towers with pentagonal roofs, the bridge seems sturdy despite its obvious age. The four stone towers are all forty feet high and a wooden stairway lead up to a covered watchpost at the top.

A small encampment of a half-dozen tents cluster near the northeastern side of the bridge. Curls of smoke from campfires attest to some form of activity. A single humanoid figure stands at the watchposts, longbow in hand. A powerfully built hound with glowing red eyes watchfully sit on either side of the bridge. Yet the most impressive creature by far is the sleek and menacing green dragon that perches on the northwestern watchtower on the far side of the bridge. It lies basking in the sun, but its eyes are watchfully guarding the bridge. At your approach it looks up, but dismisses you for a typical avian.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

While Hurrow flies onward to scout the bridge, Zazz leans back against a nearby tree and looks over the group. His eyes come to rest on Scavenger. "So, you can interrogate dead enemies? That may prove useful. What other skills do you possess?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> While Hurrow flies onward to scout the bridge, Zazz leans back against a nearby tree and looks over the group. His eyes come to rest on Scavenger. "So, you can interrogate dead enemies? That may prove useful. What other skills do you possess?"




"*He proved an incentive for a living one to cooperate with me*."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Scouting trip]Hurrow in bird form nearly has a heart attack from the virtual army standing guard at the bridge.  Seeing that his appearance attracted little attention, the avian druid dives down into the gorge towards the water.  He gets a good look at the structure of the bridge underneath before catching a fish in his talons.  Flying aloft once more, making sure to stay out of range of the archers, just in case, he heads back to the group.[/sblock]

The familiar form of Hurrow in his avian form flies into view.  In his talons he holds a large fish.  He drops it onto the ground and changes form once more.  "Trouble...Big trouble.  There are humanoid sized tents, some more hellhounds, and archers atop the towers...and a dragon, green in color.  The dragon is awake sunning itself on a tower on the opposite side of the bridge. The bridge itself is stone, and looks quite sturdy."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Zazz laughs and shakes his head. "Well, I shouldn't have expected it to be easy," he says. "I suppose we should come up with a plan?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

*Virashil*

The sorceress' skin flashes with silver flecks as she hears the news of the green dragon.

"Foul spawn of Tiamat -- in league with, or using humanoids to do their bidding.  This must be what I've been sent here for.  This will be a difficult battle.  Most difficult.  We must prepare a smart plan of attack if we are to succeed."

"These towers you speak of -- are they on both sides of the bridge?  If so, are both sides guarded?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2009)

If you could be sketch'n it for us visual types, we could be com'n up w'a plan.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Zazz nods with Sascha's words. "Indeed, a quick sketch would be of great help." Then he turns his jet black eyes to glance at Vira. "Do you have any magics that would help us sneak close?". And before she answers, he turns his gaze back to Hurrow. "Which side of the bridge is the hobgoblin encampment on?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

"If we need to get close, I can make some of us invisible, if not all of us, but I should caution you about the accuity of draconic senses -- even while invisible to the naked eye, they still 'see' you, albeit not so well at greater distances."

"I'm more concerned about the beast's ability to breath a cloud of acid and remain out of arms reach of our blades."

[sblock=OOC]
I'm making the assumption that Virashil is aware of the basics of dragonkind, due to her heritage, backstory, know(arcana) +9, and PrC.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"Well, our options are limited enough there," says Zazz. "I have a bow, though it is not my preferred weapon, and Sir Conrad's magical throwing spike looked impressive enough. But ranged combat is not our best area. What of magical means? Do any of you posses ranged spells that would be a threat to the dragon?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

Hurrow sketches the battle to come, including the locations of the camp, and foes.  "I have a plan for the dragon.  I have a spell, it shoots strands of kelp at a foe.  If the creature is not too large and I can get close enough, I may be able to tangle it's wings sending it to the bottom of the gorge.

[sblock=Plan]Kelp strands pg 128 of the SC.  Allows grapple at range within 40'.  My grapple check should be +16.  I get two attacks against the dragon and it has to beat both grapples or fall(can't fly/move while grappled).  If I get it as it flies over the gorge, I think that will make this battle much easier, if it doesn't kill it outright.  If the water in the gorge is ocean water I get a +4 bonus on the grapples as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Zazz smiles widely at the druid. "The dragon is yours, then."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

With stunning detail, Hurrow manages to sketch the bridge and you can almost picture it in your mind. 

[sblock=Virashil]
Yes, that assumption is quite alright
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hurrow]
The water is not from the ocean, however that spell is very, very cool. Well done.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Zazz nods and smiles as he looks over the map. "The dragon is definitely the key to our attack. The bridge is a natural chokepoint. If we can eliminate the resistance on this side quickly, we should easily be able to fight off the hobgoblins on the other side with spell and sword. We just need to ensure the dragon is dealt with quickly, and with extreme prejudice." The elf gives Vira a wink. "Not that I have anything against things dragonish."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

Sascha looks to the sky, trying to find out what time of day it is. Do we go i'th'day or the night, m'lords? They will have advantage over us, 'tis true, but it may hide is as well. I too be hav'n ways of turnin' away t'eye w'magic, and more t'boot than one spell from the lady, no disrespect. But we'll 'ave t'stay close iffa we do so. I canna also be makin' the foes asleep or sick. 'Cept for the dragon on th'sleep, that 'tis. Could also be infiltrat'n th'camp if need be. The last is said without any elaboration.

OOC: _invisibility sphere_, but you have to say w/ 10'. _deep slumber_ or _vertigo field_ are also possibilities for the hobs.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"I'd prefer to attack during the day. Our foes already hold enough advantages." The elf looks back and forth between Vira and Sascha. "I'd prefer not to have my movement restricted by having to stay near the group. Our invisibility will not fool the dragon, nor I think the hounds, though it may well give us cover from archers in the towers."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 5, 2009)

Hurrow nods. "That would be wise. Daylight is our advantage. If only we could all take the shapes of animals."

[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle(expended), CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

*Virashil*

Looking straight at Zazz,"This foul affront to dragonkind must be killed."

As she listens to Sascha, she remains unbristled,"No offense taken, sir, beyond spell, I have a wand that also can produce the same effects, which will relieve Zazz of the tether to remain close."

"I'd also like to take advantage of another wand I possess, one which makes one much larger, which brings a few benefits, along with a few drawbacks -- but it would give someone a larger reach to strike at the dragon."

"But I would advise against staying close to one another -- that is just playing into the dragon's hand."

She shakes her head,"I doubt I would survive a direct exposure to its acidic breath."

Continuing to shake her head,"And this blasted dragon head that we found in the keep will be useless against it.  But the others would be fodder for the scythe."

OOC: Can _Enlarge Person _on 2 people to give them 10' reach, other than that, Virashil will need to hang back and pick off things with _magic missile _and/or _ray of enfeeblement_.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> While Hurrow flies onward to scout the bridge, Zazz leans back against a nearby tree and looks over the group. His eyes come to rest on Scavenger. "So, you can interrogate dead enemies? That may prove useful. What other skills do you possess?"




"I specialize in necromantic spells. Most are sadly low ranged, but I can add a bit summoning, fear, fatigue and darkness." Scavenger explains to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "I specialize in necromantic spells. Most are sadly low ranged, but I can add a bit summoning, fear, fatigue and darkness." Scavenger explains to the others.





"Ah, well...seems like several of those abilities may come in handy against these hobgoblins."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2009)

"*I have no problem fighting at night. However, if they are asleep during the day then daylight is the time to strike. Milady, I would like the benefit of your enchantment to match the dragon. We should move in stealth and speed and take out that hound first then move on to the two warriors on our side of the bridge. Concentrating blades and arrows though not fire on the hellhound first would be advisable. How large is the dragon?"* 

ooc for Renau1g [sblock] We went with tiefling as humanoid subtype native outsider so humanoid effects like enlarge person work on sir Cyr, correct?[/sblock]

He considers for a moment "*I am somewhat inured to the fires of Hell and have fought hellhounds before. I will take the lead against them if I can*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2009)

"I think we are all ignoring the elephant in the room, if you will -- the dragon.  The hell hounds and other hobgoblins are a mere pitence in comparison."

"Our strategy must involve dealing with the dragon as quickly as possible, sending its soul back to its foul patron in the Hells that spawned it."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

"Not at all, dear Vira," says Zazz. "But I believe Hurrow can handle the dragon. That leaves the hounds and hobgoblins for Sir Conrad and I. Should Hurrow's plan fail against the dragon, then your magic and our blades may well be needed, but I trust in our friend's abilities."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2009)

Hurrow rubs his chin at Zazz's confidence.  "Somehow if my plan doesn't work, we are in for a world of hurt.  That said, we should all be on one side of the bridge to start.  I'll need to be close to the edge of the gorge to affect the dragon with my spell, and we need to make sure the creature flies toward me.  The easiest way of doing that will be make sure we are in the same area so it does so."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Zazz nods. "Quite true, quite true. Does anyone have magics that can prevent reinforcements from coming across the bridge?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2009)

"Once the dragon is swimming, I can cast a sleet storm to impede their progress."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2009)

Mayhap. A few distractions of light or sound, guv.[sblock=R1]So, change shape polymorphs me. Any affect on smell? I.e., do I smell of Sascha other than whats on his clothes?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

*Virashil*

"As much I as appreciate your abilities, Hurrow, I don't think you can take care of the dragon by yourself."

"As far as stopping reinforcements from crossing the bridge, I have a few scrolls that can delay them for awhile with some webbing."

OOC: Have 2 scrolls of _Web_.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 7, 2009)

Hurrow nods at the elf woman.  "It will be hard, lady luck must be on our side, but we can succeed.  When we get within a minute or so of the bridge I would like to cast a spell to summon lightning to harass our foes from range."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Zazz claps his hands together loudly, and smiles. "Ah yes, this plan is coming along nicely. Fortune favors the bold, it is said. Our plan will work."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

> Zazz nods. "Quite true, quite true. Does anyone have magics that can prevent reinforcements from coming across the bridge?"




"I could summon a swarm and bring fear to distract the hobgoblin rabble." Scavenger suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Zazz nods at the living construct. "I believe that will be helpful. In fact, I believe the coming battle will require many of out magical resources and reserves. But 'tis a small price for victory."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Voadam said:


> ooc for Renau1g [sblock] We went with tiefling as humanoid subtype native outsider so humanoid effects like enlarge person work on sir Cyr, correct?[/sblock]



[sblock=Voadam]
Yes that's correct
[/sblock]




stonegod said:


> Mayhap. A few distractions of light or sound, guv.[sblock=R1]So, change shape polymorphs me. Any affect on smell? I.e., do I smell of Sascha other than whats on his clothes?[/sblock]




[sblock=stonegod]
Yes, you still smell like Sascha, it only changes your appearance, but you retain almost all of your physical properties.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sir Conrad*

"*Very well. Adancing invisibly as a group will allow us to get close without the archers and sentinel guards noting, though the hound will sniff us out when we close. The lady shall turn me giant to strike down the enemy. The dragon will notice and attempt to fly at me as the obvious threat, taking our bait. Hurrow will use his spell on the dragon and we shall dispatch it. Scavenger will send swarms to harry the foe and the lady will enweb the bridge to prevent reinforcements from streaming over as we dispatch those on this side, though the hellhound may burn away webs so reapplications of the magic may be necessary. It is enough to begin. Let us be on with it*." The knight seems eager for the conflict.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"Then it is settled. Our plan of attack is ready, our will set." Zazz steps away from the tree, and adjusts his swordbelt. "The enemy won't know what hit them," he finishes confidently.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hurrow nods, "I have no need of invisibility, nature cloaks me.  Left side of the bridge then?  That way the dragon doesn't have to cross over and won't fall on the bridge.  I will stay in the woods until you guys are closer, then I'll land near the edge of the cliff and change back to this form."  Hurrow changes form into that of an avian and lands on a tree branch.

[sblock=ooc]I'll be in avian form as we approach the bridge.  I'll land near the edge then, shapeshift back, shift, and ready action to cast kelpstrand once the dragon takes flight towards Hurrow and a large Sir Conrad(making sure the dragon is not to close to the edge to where it can grab on.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"Left side of the bridge it is." Zazz smiles, anxious to cut down a few hobgoblins.

*Hey Renau1g, how tall are the towers at the bridge?*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Can you please summarize for me the spells and the casters...?

I think it goes:
1) invisibility 10' sphere - sascha
2) Enlarge person on Sir Conrad - Virashil
3) Kelp Strands on dragon - Hurrow
4) Some sort of swarm - Scavenger
5) Web - Virashil

Did I miss anything?

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Left side of the bridge it is." Zazz smiles, anxious to cut down a few hobgoblins.
> 
> *Hey Renau1g, how tall are the towers at the bridge?*




OOC - 40 feet tall.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2009)

"I wish I shared your confidence, Zazz -- although I am confident that the dragon will be dead after I am finished with it." 

Her hands clench into fists as she ponders the upcoming fight.

"May Bahamut's wing provide us the cover we need from this evil."

As she turns her gaze to focus once again on the others, except for Scavenger, which Virashil refuses to look at,"You will excuse me once our plan is enjoined, as I will want to be no where near the rest of you -- as that would just attract the attentions of the dragon's breath."

[sblock=OOC]

Looks about right, but we will need to SCATTER once things get going so as not to present an inviting target for a breath weapon.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Can you please summarize for me the spells and the casters...?
> 
> I think it goes:
> ...



ooc: First False Life on himself. Then Summon Swarm (Spiders), targetting the enemies on the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

"If any of you know any protective spells or such that may aid Sir Conrad and myself in the actual melee, that may be worth considering as well." Zazz considers. "If the dragon is removed from the combat, I have full confidence we can overcome the foes on our side of the bridge. We do not know how many hobgoblins camp beyond it, though."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry, guv. Not'n that will likee help ya.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Zazz smiles and shrugs. "Then I'll just have to rely on my considerable skill and natural charm to get me through the fight then. Its worked for decades, so I'm sure it will work now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

"The only thing I could give you is some un-real life energy, that will absorb your first wounds." Scavenger suggests (false life spell).

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Zazz offers Scavenger a short bow. "If you are willing to part with such a spell, I would not say no to receiving the benefit of it."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2009)

Sir Conrad secures his new gauntlets on and clenches his fist, coalescing the purple spike of psionic energy through it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

"I hope they serve you well, Sir Conrad," says Zazz. Then he turns, and offers the longsword from the keep to Vira. "My dear Vira, please take this. I don't think I could bear it if you were to be harmed by the dragon." The elf offers her a wry smile.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Sascha sets about getting ready for the battle, ignoring the flirty banter of his new companions. He moves behind the cart checking on everything a moment, then smiles. Ready, guvs. He pats down the horses and crouches in preparation.[sblock=Sense Motive vs. Bluff 23]Behind the cart, Sascha seems to be twiddling his fingers.[sblock=Spellcraft 16 and 18]_Expeditious retreat_ and _glibness_[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sascha will approach stealthily (hide/ms) until its _invis sphere_ time.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

The group finishes their planning and begins the trek to the gorge, satisfied that they've come up with a method for dealing with the dragon and other foes.

The forest continues for most of the way and once Hurrow advises them from his aerial position that you are nearing the edge of the cover, the wagon is abandoned for foot travel. Nearing the edge of the forest, Sascha gathers everyone close and casts a spell to make them invisible. You have a few minutes before the illusion runs out, more than enough time to get in position. Hurrow watches from the edge of the forest. 

As the others get around 50 feet from the bridge, Virashil whispers the words to a spell to enlarge Sir Conrad. With that completed, Sir Conrad is ready...

[sblock=OOC]
*This is a surprise round, everyone will get one action after Sir Conrad's attack, then init is below.

Sorry for the map size, it's hard with the distance to have it show up very clearly. Any questions, let me know in the OOC thread.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 (natural 20, nice)
Enemies - 21
Scavenger - 19
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
_Enlarge Person_ on Sir Conrad is from an _eternal wand of enlarge person_, so duration is 10 rounds.

I am assuming that Virashil has already cast Mage Armor (cast when they left the keep) -- 5 hr duration -- will have cast it again if duration lapsed.

Sense Motive v. Sascha's evil machinations (1d20=14) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*OOC: Also, I believe Scavenger was going to cast False Life on Zazz for a bonus of 1d10+6 (?) hit points.

And speaking of Scavenger: WD, would you mind putting his character sheet in our combined Rogue's Gallery.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2009)

Scavenger uses the surprise round to summon a spectral hand to deliver his touch spells at range.

[sblock=ooc]
Added to the RG.
Removed two 1st level spell slots and one 2nd.
Could you link me to the 'new' ooc?


Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

Sascha twitches his fingers a moment silently. 

OOC: _spider climb_ silently.[sblock=Sohen (invisible)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 60m
- _glibness_ < 60m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 60r
- _spider climb_ 60m
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 2/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 6/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So, who is visibile and who is not?  Virashil used her wand on Sir Conrad, so that should not have broken the invisibility on her from Sascha.

'Cuz, the mage ain't gonna do anything that makes her the first person visible.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: ANyone w/o 10' of Sascha is invisible. No one has cast a spell that targets an enemy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

*OOC: I thought Vira was using a seperate invisibility on Zazz as well. That way he can get into position.*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
*Can we move to OOC thread?

As of right now I believe that Sir Conrad was going to attack (need that roll from Voadam), then everyone has a single action in the surprise round, then we follow init from above. Meaning once everyone posts their surprise round actions and Voadam's attack, Zazz will go (assuming at that point that Sir Conrad is visible, plus anyone else how attacks during the surprise round), then the monsters go, then back to the players
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

Hurrow lands and shifts back to his normal form.  Knowing he doesn't have much time the shifter readies his spell.  Hopefully luck was on his side.

[sblock=ooc]shift(free action) and Readied action to cast kelpstrand when dragon is in range and over the drop.   invis castle down:    Two ranged touch attacks at +7.  Grapple for each is +15(4 BAB, 5 Wis, 6 CL)  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

The enlarged Sir Conrad throws his psychic blade as far as he could, but even with the enhanced strength his attack came up short of the target and now the enemies have turned their attention to the most obvious foe. They begin to stir and you here an enraged roar emanate out of of the belly of the dragon. It prepares to take flight.

[sblock=Summary of Surprise Round Actions]
Just so I didn't screw it up, also if people could follow Sascha's method of tracking their own spell durations that'd be a great help for me:

Zazz - n/a
Scavenger - Spectral Hand
Sir Conrad - Throw psionic projectile at dragon Atk (-10 for 5 range increments away); damage (1d20+0=4, 1d8+1d4+5=17) Miss, but he's now visible
Hurrow - Shift to normal form - Prepare action to cast Kelp Strands (IC's back if you wish to roll)
Virashil - invisibility on Zazz
Sascha - Spider Climb
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:
Zazz - 25 (natural 20, nice) <- You're up in the full round of regular combat, all enemies are considered flat-footed as they haven't gone and you're also invisible thanks to Virashil
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*Zazz, Rogue/Swordsage*

"Time for some thrilling heroics," whispers Zazz. The invisible elf channels his power to summon a swirling cloud of shadows and steps into it...

...stepping out unseen at the top of the western tower, behind the hobgoblin guard.



*AC 21, HP 55/46 (false life)
Initiate Shadow Jaunt, moving to square (looks like AE9).

[sblock=Maneuvers/Stances]

Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Mighty Throw, Sudden Leap
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Scavenger waits for hobgoblins to gather, before he casts a spider swarm on them.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 13 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 60rds

False Life THP (1d10+6=14)
Spectral Hand HP (1d4=1)

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

"Time for some thrilling heroics," whispers Zazz. The invisible elf channels his power to summon a swirling cloud of shadows and steps into it...

...stepping out unseen at the top of the western tower, behind the hobgoblin guard.


Regaining their bearings the enemies react with surprising speed, the dragon takes flight and flies towards Sir Conrad, its eyes red with anger at these interlopers. As it leaves the tower and moves over the ravine, the shifter's spell triggers and two kelp strands spring into being, wrapping themselves around the dragon. The massive creature narrowly escapes the strands, but it begins to fall into the ravine, not quite reaching the floor as it struggles to stay aloft.

The arrows of the hobgoblin archers are quite errant, two aimed at Hurrow and two at Sir Conrad.

The hellhounds turn their attentions on Hurrow, either realizing the threat of the druid, or being afraid to take on the giant that is Sir Conrad. The one that was to the south of the bridge opens up and unleashes a gout of flame at the druid, spilling onto his ally as well, but not affecting it.

You see more hobgoblins milling about the camp, gathering their gear as they respond to the attack. Additionally, a familiar face is seen taking flight from the camp into the sky. Wyrmlord Koth glares at you angrily and shouts *"This time it will be different fools!"*

[sblock=OOC]
*Zazz moves into position, you'll be able to take an AoO if you choose, as the hobgoblin will be firing at Sir Conrad.

Hurrow's Attack:
Touch Attack (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=22)  Both hit
Grapple (Kelp); Grapple (Dragon) (1d20+15=21, 1d20+22=36, 1d20+15=22, 1d20+22=23) The dragon fights them off however, but it doesn't meet the minimum forward flying speeds required to stay aloft (I assume that the grapple check to fight it off is the standard action) so it plummets 150 feet, nearly to the ground (which consequently is 150 feet down, but the dragon was above the bridge)

Archers all miss by a wide margin.

The first hellhound needed to double move to get to Hurrow, the other moves and uses his breath weapon. 6 fire damage to Hurrow, Ref save DC 13 for half.

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC: Zazz will definitely take that AoO vrs the hobgoblin, although he knows it will dispell the invisibility. If all goes well, he'll get another attack against it on his initiative count before it can respond anyway. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 28/28  AC: 17/17/14*

Virashil continues to stay near Sascha while preparing for this combat.  She invokes a few words of draconic and nothing visible happens.


[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Mirror Image_ upon self -- 4 images created.

Mirror Images (1d4+1=4) 


*Spells active:*

_Mage Armor_
_Mirror Image_ (50 rounds)

*Spells remaining:*

0th: 6
1st: 7
2nd: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

*Secret speaks with the enemy*

Sir Conrad charges to Hurrow's rescue, his monstrous gait psionically enhanced. A particularly large spike of psychic energy erupts from his hand to strike the first hellhound explosively. He says something in a suave slippery sounding exotic language  infernal[sblock]"Bark once if it is the Dragon Queen you serve, hound. Twice if another. I would know the allegiance of my enemy." [/sblock].

ooc expend psionic focus on psionic weapon attack 17, damage 18 (wow 4 ones out of 6 damage rolls) 

edit. I remembered the +2 charging but not the +2 flanking bonus on the attack.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Hurrow dodges out of the way of the hell hounds fire and sustains minor burns.  He calls out, looking gravely to the bottom of the chasm, "I failed, it's coming."  The druid steps away from the hell hound and begins casting a spell.  

[sblock=spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Reflex save succeed:  Roll Lookup
5' step away from the hound and begin casting Summon nature's ally III expending a sleet storm.  1 round casting time and I will choose to summon 1d3 hippogriffs in a location I choose next turn.  Just one....Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

Scavenger tries to stay in the invisibility field, still waiting for the hobgoblins to gather, before he will cast a spider swarm on them.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 13 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 59rds

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2121906/
AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
btw, am I the only one who thinks of the baron harkonnen from dune whenever renau1q mentions that Wyrmlord Koth is flying around?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2009)

Sascha waits, preparing.

OOC: Ready _deep slumber_ to cast it 40' away on the largest mass of hobs when they approach (if they approach).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> btw, am I the only one who thinks of the baron harkonnen from dune whenever renau1q mentions that Wyrmlord Koth is flying around?
> [/sblock]



ooc
[sblock]Yes. Although I might have missed Koth being obscenely obese and floating instead of flying. [/sblock]



renau1g said:


> Additionally, a familiar face is seen taking flight from the camp into the sky. Wyrmlord Koth glares at you angrily and shouts *"This time it will be different fools!"*




"*I certainly hope so. I don't intend to see you escape alive today."*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Cloaked by Vira's spell, Zazz takes advantage of the hobgoblin's distraction of firing his bow to slip his shortsword into humanoid's back. Yanking the blade out and becoming visible, the elf warrior dances around his enemy's side, shadows swirling about him, as he aims another lightning quick thrust of his blade at the hobgoblin.


*AC21, HP 55/46 (false life)

Attack of Opportunity
+12 attack, damage 1d6+6+1d6 sneak attack (invisibility allows sneak attack, +2 attack bonus, and foe is not allowed DEX bonus to AC; use of shadow hand maneuve during the round allows for use of shadow blade feat as well, if I'm not mistaken)

Round 2 Attack
Move to AD10 (I think), Child of Shadows stance initiated for 20% concealment
+10 attack, damage 1d6+6
*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Scavenger tries to stay in the invisibility field, still waiting for the hobgoblins to gather, before he will cast a spider swarm on them.


Sir Conrad charges to Hurrow's rescue, his monstrous gait psionically enhanced. A particularly large spike of psychic energy erupts from his hand to strike the first hellhound explosively, nearly felling the creature.

Hurrow dodges out of the way of the hell hounds fire and sustains minor burns.  He calls out, looking gravely to the bottom of the chasm, "I failed, it's coming."  The druid steps away from the hell hound and begins casting a spell.  

Virashil continues to stay near Sascha while preparing for this combat.  She invokes a few words of draconic and nothing visible happens.
Sascha waits, preparing.

Cloaked by Vira's spell, Zazz takes advantage of the hobgoblin's distraction of firing his bow to slip his shortsword into humanoid's back. Yanking the blade out and becoming visible, the elf warrior dances around his enemy's side, shadows swirling about him, as he aims another lightning quick thrust of his blade at the hobgoblin, both strikes were successful, but somehow the hobgoblin is still standing and he looks pissed.

The Wyrmlord flies above the Northwest tower, drawing a wand and pointing it at Sir Conrad. *"Bwa-ha-ha. Where are your friends? Have they realized the futility of working against the Hand!"* as three purple darts fly from the wand striking the knight, causing some minor wounds.

The dragon tries to pull up, but there isn't enough room, as it skips along the water like a gigantic stone before crashing into the closest wall. It stands up and shakes its head off, unleashing a thunderous roar of defiance as it prepares to take flight again.

The hobgoblin facing Zazz smiles cruelly as it draws its own blade and slashes the elf across the shoulder. *"You'll taste great over a fire tonight elf"* he taunts.

The other archers fire their bow, centering fire on Sir Conrad. Despite the eight arrows flying at him, Sir Conrads enchanted plate turns aside all but 1 of the projectiles.

The hellhounds move to continue to harry Hurrow, but neither are able to get ahold of the shifter as he continues to twist out of their reach.

[sblock=OOC]
*Zazz's AoO hits for 12 damage & second attack his for 7 more 

Sir Conrad struck by 3 magic missiles for 12 damage + 1 arrow for 7 damage

Dragon took 30 damage from the fall, and essentially lost this turn as well. 

Zazz takes 7 damage from the hobgoblin

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

*OOC: Reanau1g, did you remember to roll for Zazz' 20% concealment? Just want to make sure he isn't taking any undue damage *


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Yup, 1d100=39, unfortunately, the dice gods weren't with Zazz
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

*Zazz - Rogue 2 // Swordsage 4 - Round 3 Actions*

Zazz swears as the hobgoblin's blade finds its mark, but at least Scavenger's magics kept it from doing any real damage. He slashes his shortblade at his foe, and then summersaults away from the creature, shadows flittering all about him as he does so.


*AC21, HP 48/46 (false life)

Child of Shadows stance initiated for 20% concealment
+10 attack, damage 1d6+6
Move to AC9, Tumble +15 to avoid AoO (should be automatic)

[sblock=Stances and Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Mighty Throw, Sudden Leap
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike[/sblock]
*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2009)

As the mystical bolts pierce him Sir Conrad's giant eyes flash red with hellish light. He clenches his jaw in exultation from the rush of pain. He strikes at the hound in front of him, felling it almost caually with his mindblade, then regathers some psychic energy to further empower his next strike. A low deep chuckle rumbles forth from the dark warrior.

ooc Attack 25, damage 17 then move action to recharge his psychic strike.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2009)

Hurrow content now that the dragon is at least limited uses his summon ally to his best advantage.  A large and very angry hipporgriff appears on the hellhound's flank.  Hurrow, his casting complete, shudders slightly, his form compacting and growing black fur.  In his lupine form, the druid howls mightily and both him and his hippogriff lunge at the hound.

[sblock=Actions]Finish casting spell.  Summon hippogriff flanking with Hurrow w/cloudy conjuration(hellhound sickened for 1 round).  Hippogriff has 20% miss chance on it's three attacks.  Second attack misses from concealment(claw).  Roll Lookup
Hippogriff's other two attacks(w/augment summoning and flanking):  Both miss(nat twos!)  Roll Lookup
Hurrow then morphs into predator form and attacks.   27 to hit for 14 damage.   Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=Bump]
WD, s@s, & stonegod
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

Sir Conrad rumbles out something inhuman sounding that twists into the souls of those who hear it. A broad smile upon his giant dark countenance.


for those who speak infernal [sblock]"I bring woe to the servants of the lesser wicked. Fire and pain are my gifts. I offer them freely and with a glad heart."[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2009)

The battle rages.[sblock=Sascha, Savanger, and Virashil]Sasha whispers, Best be doin' your tricks soon, guvs. I'll be on my way... The man touches the hat on his head, and suddenly his appearance and clothes shifts to that of a hobgoblin in tattered rags. He then casts a spell and concentrates. [sblock=Spellcraft 16]_silent image_[/sblock][/sblock]Suddenly, out of the forest, comes a hobgoblin in tattered rags that avoids the combat and ducks near the tower.

OOC: Sascha changes into a hobgoblin (using his hat of disguise, really  (Bluff +44?)), casts _silent image_ and makes a hob that looks like his current appearance go near the tower Zazz in on top[sblock=Sohen (invisible)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 59.9m
- _glibness_ < 59.9m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 59r
- _spider climb_ 59.9m
- _silent image_ Concentration, 6r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 2/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 5/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 28/28  AC: 17/17/14*

"Good luck," she says to Sascha as he goes his way.

Virashil reaches into her belt pouch and withdraws a wand from it -- a gnarled piece of alder with several scales carved as a bas-relief upon it.

She intones the draconic command word and points it towards Hurrow and Sir Conrad -- a small silvery sphere issues forth -- as it reaches its target it erupts in a harmless show of light, but the shifter and knight both react in a blur.

Afterwards, Virashil walks forward, trying to gain cover of the left tower.

[sblock=OOC]

Use _Wand of Snake's Swiftness _- 1 charge, centered on Hurrow and Sir Conrad -- granting each another attack action this round.

Then move 30' to AJ13.

Spellcraft check (1d20+5=8) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2009)

_I have to do something!_ Scavenger thinks, staying in the invisibility field. He gathers dark arcane energies preparing a summoning.

[sblock=ooc]
summon undead 3 (troll skeleton)

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 13 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 58rds


AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Scavenger gathers dark arcane energies preparing a summoning.

As the mystical bolts pierce him Sir Conrad's giant eyes flash red with hellish light. He clenches his jaw in exultation from the rush of pain. He strikes at the hound in front of him, felling it almost caually with his mindblade, then regathers some psychic energy to further empower his next strike. A low deep chuckle rumbles forth from the dark warrior.

Virashil reaches into her belt pouch and withdraws a wand from it -- a gnarled piece of alder with several scales carved as a bas-relief upon it.

She intones the draconic command word and points it towards Hurrow and Sir Conrad -- a small silvery sphere issues forth -- as it reaches its target it erupts in a harmless show of light, but the shifter and knight both react in a blur.

Hurrow content now that the dragon is at least limited uses his summon ally to his best advantage.  A large and very angry hipporgriff appears on the hellhound's flank.  Hurrow, his casting complete, shudders slightly, his form compacting and growing black fur.  In his lupine form, the druid howls mightily and both him and his hippogriff lunge at the hound. The druids tears the throat from the smaller wolf-type creature and it falls in a pool of growing red blood.

Suddenly, out of the forest, comes a hobgoblin in tattered rags that avoids the combat and ducks near the tower that Zazz is battling the hobgoblin archer in.

Zazz swears as the hobgoblin's blade finds its mark, but at least Scavenger's magics kept it from doing any real damage. He slashes his shortblade at his foe, and then summersaults away from the creature, shadows flittering all about him as he does so. The hobgoblin falls away grasping at the puncture wound in his throat, blade falling from his hands clattering on the stone floor.

The dragon leaps from the ground and flies up on the far side of the bridge near the hippogriff. It chuckles, a deep, low sound, as it opens its mouth wide and unleashes a gout of acidic doom on the summoned creature, Sir Conrad, and Hurrow. The acid wears small holes in the bridge, not doing significant damage, but marring the stonework.

Wyrmlord Koth flies above the left side of the gorge and opints his free hand at the bridge, a crackling bolt of lightning leaps from his hand towards Hurrow & Sir Conrad striking into the far tower and scorching the brick.

The archers fire their arrows fruitlessly at the heroes on the bridge.

[sblock=OOC]
*Both hellhounds are dead, Sir Conrad has a free attack from Snake's Swiftness, took the liberty of rolling Hurrow's.

1d20+12=30, 1d8+6=10  Attack roll for Hurrow from s@s' spell, kills the hellhound

Hurrow, Sir Cornad, & Hippo - Ref save DC 20 for 20 damage

Hurrow & Sir Conrad get hit with a lightning bolt from Wyrmlord Koth for 17, Ref save DC 15

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2009)

Sir Conrad rolls well with both the blast of acid and the bolt of lightning, avoiding the brunt of each attack, though still heavily wounded. With a blur he hurls his mindblade at the floating wyrmlord, the psionic spike bursting with psychokinetic and psychic energies.

Reflex save 21 and 25, ranged attack roll 15, damage 19.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2009)

The wounded hobgoblin weaves his way through the combat, ducking under the larger Sir Conrad and escaping any attacks otherwise.[sblock=r1]Standard action: Move the silent image 60' to X13. If it is attacked, Sascha will make it looks like it dodges are gets more wounded, but it will seem to suck it up w/o grunting (only those that interact w/ it get the illusion save). Invisible hobgoblin-in-appearance Sasha will then use _expeditious retreat_ to move to 5' from that position[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

*Avaxasir - Rogue 2 // Swordsage 4*

In a stunning display of athleticism, Zazz bursts into a run, leaping the space between the two towers like some sort of great hunting cat, and landing next to the hobgoblin in the east tower. As he comes down, the elf grabs hold of his enemy and rolls into a summersault, using his momentum and his strength to send the unfortunate goblinoid catapulting into the air...and over the edge of the tower into the gorge below!


*AC21, HP 48/46 (false life)

Move to AD16 + Mighty Throw

Touch Attack:   16 8+8 (+4 BAB, +4 DEX)
Opposed "Throw" check:    32 19+12(+4 BAB, +4 DEX, +4 maneuver bonus)
---So if a TOUCH attack of 16 hits, the hobgoblin needs to beat Zazz' opposed "throw" check of 32 as if it were a trip attempt. If he fails, Zazz throws him into square AA17. The hobgoblin can use either his STR or DEX modifier to oppose this roll.

(Note: Third roll discarded, as I realized a jump check is not necessary, as Zazz has a +21 jump modifier for a running jump [+17 base, +4 for base speed of 40']; thus, he automatically clears a 20' gap)

[sblock=Stances and Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Mighty Throw, Sudden Leap
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike[/sblock]
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 28/28  AC: 17/17/14*

The army that is Virashil moves along the bridge, the 4 images and the real Virashil move through each other, completely confusing anyone who looks at her as to which is the real one.

She intones,"arcaniss nil'gnos" and three silvery darts shoot out of each images fingers and track across the sky toward Koth.  All explode upon him, but only 3 were real.

[sblock=OOC]

Move 30' to AD13, cast Magic Missile on Koth - 3 missiles -- 3d4+3 - 10 damage.

Magic Missile damage (3d4+3=10) 

*Spells Active: * Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)

*Spells remaining:*

6/6/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2009)

Scavenger moves forward, still protected by the invisibility field.
The darkness coalesce to a troll skeleton. It sprints toward the hobgoblins, imprinted to kill them.

[sblock=ooc]
move to AH 14

troll sk materializes in 13,14-y,z
double-moves to 13,14-m,n

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 13 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 57rds
- _Troll_ 39 HP, 6 rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2009)

*Hurrow AC 20 16/50 hp*

[sblock=Saves...both fail:  Nat one and 13.  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2134722/]Roll Lookup[/url]
Hippo makes save:  21
Roll Lookup
Hippo 21/31 hp
[/sblock]

Hurrow takes both blasts of elemental energy full force.  The druid moves back, changing back into his shifter form and casts a spell of healing on himself.  The hippogriff steps forward slashing with claws and beak.

[sblock=Actions]Move to AD 13 and cast CLW on defensive.  Check succeeds but only for 6 damage.  Roll Lookup
thought the dragon was by me, cast def check wasn't need then.
Hippo 5' step and full attack:  19, 16, 15 to hit and 7, 9, 10 damage.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

Scavenger moves forward, thinking he's still protected by the invisibility field, but as he moves forward you notice that Virashil looks at you as you run by her.  The darkness coalesces to a troll skeleton and sprints toward the hobgoblins, sent to kill them. As it moves by the bridge, the green dragon snaps out with lightning reflexes, tearing a few of the creatures bones free as it moves.

Sir Conrad rolls well with both the blast of acid and the bolt of lightning, avoiding the brunt of each attack, though still heavily wounded. With a blur he hurls his mindblade at the floating wyrmlord, the psionic spike bursting with psychokinetic and psychic energies, the bugbear is struck straight on, but some sort of shimmering armour protects him from the blast.

Hurrow takes both blasts of elemental energy full force.  The druid moves back, changing back into his shifter form and casts a spell of healing on himself.  The hippogriff steps forward slashing with claws and beak, but all fail to penetrate the thickened hide of the green dragon.

The army that is Virashil moves along the bridge, the 4 images and the real Virashil move through each other, completely confusing anyone who looks at her as to which is the real one.

She intones,"arcaniss nil'gnos" and three silvery darts shoot out of each images fingers and track across the sky toward Koth.  All explode upon him, but only 3 were real. 

The wounded hobgoblin weaves his way through the combat, ducking under the larger Sir Conrad and escaping any attacks otherwise.

In a stunning display of athleticism, Zazz bursts into a run, leaping the space between the two towers like some sort of great hunting cat, and landing next to the hobgoblin in the east tower. As he comes down, the elf grabs hold of his enemy and rolls into a summersault, using his momentum and his strength to send the unfortunate goblinoid catapulting into the air...and over the edge of the tower into the gorge below! The sound of its last cries are ended suddenly with a resounding splat that echoes up the gorge's walls even over the sounds of the battle

The dragon bites at the hippogriff, taking a large chunk of its flesh from the conjured beast before flying towards the southern tower, landing atop the structure that Zazz just threw the hobgoblin out of.

Wyrmlord Koth flies back towards his allies, looking at the wounded* hobgoblin on the bridge yelling *"What are you doing, take out that skeleton maggot or I'll throw you to the bottm myself!"* before landing in front of his allies and blasting another bolt of lightning travelling the length of the bridge and catching the hippogriff, Sir Conrad, Virashil, and Scavenger in the path.

*"Defensive Line, form-up!"* the middle hobgoblin shouts, dropping his bow and moving in front of the Wyrmlord, along with two allies, waiting for the troll. The others continue their wild shots, clearly growing frustrated.

[sblock=OOC]
Troll skeleton takes 11 damage from the dragon's opportunity attack (10 ft reach)
Wyrmlord Koth takes 10 damage from Virashil, hobgoblin archer is dead from Zazz.
Hippogriff takes 13 damage from dragon's bite, gets AoO from it leaving threatened square. Dragon is on top of structure, Zazz is in tower.

Lightning bolt does 12 damage, ref DC 15 for 1/2 to Hippo, Sir Conrad, Virashil, & Scavenger. 6d6 doing 12 damage 

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2009)

Scavenger moves forward, loosing the invisibility.
The troll skeleton ties to kill the hobgoblins.

[sblock=ooc]
Reflex Save: Reflex Save (1d20+4=11)
Do I get bonus for cover on the save?

Ray of Exhaustion vs dragon DC 16 Fort Partial
move to AD 11.

Troll attack (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+8=20, 1d6+6=7, 1d20+8=23, 1d6+6=8, 1d20+3=20, 1d6+6=9)

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 57rds
- _Troll_ 39 HP, 6 rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2009)

The hobgoblin hobbles forward, his fearful look making in clear his fear of the enemies or perhaps the dragon.[sblock=Actions]Move the illusion P13 as a standard action; move to O13 as a move.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (invisible)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 59.7m
- _glibness_ < 59.7m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 57r
- _spider climb_ 59.7m
- _silent image_ Concentration, 5r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 2/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 5/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2009)

*OOC: Renau1g, is there a way for Zazz to reach the dragon? Or it it on the roof, and Zazz below it, with no way up?*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
The tower's roof isn't accessible via any doorways, but a PC can try and make a climb check to get onto it. With the stone having been subject to the elements, Zazz can see that the stone is rough and has places he might be able to use as handholds.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
How high above the bridge is Koth?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Koth is currently at bridge level, he landed last turn to catch the affected people in the line.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2009)

Zazz drops his shortsword and unlimbers his longbow. He draws and knocks arrow with fluid grace, takes sight on Koth and let's fly.


*AC21, HP 48/46 (false life)

Drop sword (Free Action), draw longbow (Move Action), attack

Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2009)

The giant sir Conrad smoothly jumps, avoiding most of the wyrmlord's lightning blast. He focuses for a moment, charging his mindblade with psionic energy then hurls the spike at the dragon. Unfortunately it crashes against the beast's scaled hide discharging its psionic energy without piercing the scales.

ooc. rolls: save 17, concentration 25, attack 14, damage would have been 20. Attack rolls both at 6 or below


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2009)

*Hurrow AC 20  16/50*

[sblock=Hippo]
Hippo makes reflex save.
Hippo 2/31 hp
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

The hippogriff darts out of the way of the lightning bolt, even so between that wound and the dragon's bite, it can't take another hit.  The creature flies up and over the battle, landing behind Koth.  It rakes at the hobgoblin with it's claw, but it's wounds hinder it.

[sblock=Hippo]Hippo has fly speed of 100, so it should be able to fly to the other side of Koth without AoO.  It claws and misses with an 11(not including any flanking).  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

Hurrow coughs, spitting up a small amount of blood.  The druid weaves mystical patterns in the air.  The patterns take the solid form of autumn leaves and they circle around himself, Sir Conrad, and Vira.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Mass Lesser Vigor on himself, Sir Conrad and Vira.  Duration 16 rounds.  We all gain fast healing 1.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 16/28  AC: 17/17/14*

The elf tries to jump out of the way of the stroke of lightning, but to no avail -- all 5 versions of Virashil dance in the electricity for a moment.  Gathering her wits about her again, she slides to the side of the bridge and tries to take herself out of line with the others.

She then repeats her spell from a moment ago and attempts to launch another three silvery darts at Koth.

[sblock=OOC]
Move 5' to AD15, cast Magic Missile on Koth - 3 missiles -- 3d4+3 - 13 damage.

Reflex Save (1d20+4=12) 

Magic Missile dmg #2 (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4) 

I think I flubbed the concentration check tho -- I believe the DC would be 23.
Concentration check (1d20+10=19) 

Spells Active: Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)

Spells remaining:

6/5/4
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

Scavenger moves forward, loosing the invisibility, and blasting the dragon with the ray, but the creature shakes off some of the effect.
The troll skeleton ties to kill the hobgoblins, his attack eviscerates the closest hobgoblin, who happens to be the one ordering the others around.

[sblock=ooc]
Do I get bonus for cover on the save? *Don't believe so, even with +2 it fails.*
[/sblock]

The giant sir Conrad smoothly jumps, avoiding most of the wyrmlord's lightning blast. He focuses for a moment, charging his mindblade with psionic energy then hurls the spike at the dragon. Unfortunately it crashes against the beast's scaled hide discharging its psionic energy without piercing the scales.

The hippogriff darts out of the way of the lightning bolt, even so between that wound and the dragon's bite, it can't take another hit.  The creature flies up and over the battle, landing behind Koth.  It rakes at the hobgoblin with it's claw, but it's wounds hinder it and the blows are sidestepped by the bugbear.

Hurrow coughs, spitting up a small amount of blood.  The druid weaves mystical patterns in the air.  The patterns take the solid form of autumn leaves and they circle around himself, Sir Conrad, and Vira.






s@squ@tch said:


> The elf tries to jump out of the way of the stroke of lightning, but to no avail -- all 5 versions of Virashil dance in the electricity for a moment.  Gathering her wits about her again, she slides to the side of the bridge and tries to take herself out of line with the others.
> 
> She then repeats her spell from a moment ago and attempts to launch another three silvery darts at Koth. They fly across the battlefield and strike the spellcaster easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Zazz nods to himself in satisfaction. The group had accomplished the first part of its goals, which was to take this side of the bridge. The elf sights his bow in on Koth and let's another arrow fly, hoping to keep the bugbear off balance.



*AC21, HP 48/46 (false life)

Longbow vrs Koth (still looks to be 1 range increment)
Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2009)

The wounded hobgoblin looks indecisive, but something mysteriously attacks the Korth's mind, attempting to freeze him in place.
[sblock=Actions]Full action to cast _hold person_ silently. This means the illusion goes poof... but Sascha/hob is in the same square so it blends together as he becomes visible.  (Bluff at +43 for misdirection here). Korth must make a Will DC 18 or be held.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (hobgoblin)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 59.6m
- _glibness_ < 59.6m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 56r
- _spider climb_ 59.6m
- _silent image_ Concentration, 4r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 1/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 5/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

hp 39/73

Sir Conrad marches forward across the bridge and hurls his glowing mindblade at the bloated bugbear wyrmlord. "*I'm coming for you Koth*" he rumbles with a disturbing chuckle. With a flick of his wrist the giant mindblade reforms on his fist.

ooc Psychic strike is still charged but psionic focus is expended at beginning of turn. Move forward across the bridge a full movement and attack 17, 15 damage. Not sure if a 17 is enough to hit.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 17/28  AC: 17/17/14*

Virashil watches with surprise as the evil dragon flies off.

"To flee is to lack valor..." she catches herself saying -- it was one of her dragon-mentor's favorite sayings.

Her spirits were somewhat buoyed by the evil dragons departure, but she knew in the back of her mind that she would be seeing that creature again.

But next time, it would not get away.....

She charges forward, her four images dancing around and through her as she goes.

[sblock=OOC]

Double move to R16

*Spells active:* Lesser Vigor (14 rnd left), Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)
*Spells remaining:*

6/5/4
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2009)

Hurrow moves foward, casting a spell.  The smell of burnt ash comes into being and orange flames encircle around the shifter's hand.

[sblock=Actions]Move to AA13.  Cast produce flame.[/sblock]



[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

Scavenger directs his spectral hand to touch the dragon.
The troll skeleton ties to kill more hobgoblins.

[sblock=ooc]
Spectral Hand Touch (1d20+6=15, 1d8+1=5)

Troll attack (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+8=19, 1d6+6=11, 1d20+8=19, 1d6+6=7, 1d20+3=12, 1d6+6=12)

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 57rds
- _Troll_ 23 HP, 5 rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 3/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Scavenger directs his spectral hand to touch the dragon, the ghastly appendage flying across the open space of the gorge and causing the dragon some minor damage. 

The troll skeleton ties to kill more hobgoblins, the two claw attacks tear out large chunks of the hobgoblins flesh, but it still remains standing.

Sir Conrad marches forward across the bridge and hurls his glowing mindblade at the bloated bugbear wyrmlord, crashing full tilt into him. "*I'm coming for you Koth*" he rumbles with a disturbing chuckle. With a flick of his wrist the giant mindblade reforms on his fist.

Hurrow moves foward, casting a spell.  The smell of burnt ash comes into being and orange flames encircle around the shifter's hand.

Virashil watches with surprise as the evil dragon flies off. 

"To flee is to lack valor..." she catches herself saying -- it was one of her dragon-mentor's favorite sayings.

Her spirits were somewhat buoyed by the evil dragons departure, but she knew in the back of her mind that she would be seeing that creature again, sooner than she realized.

But next time, it would not get away.....

She charges forward, her four images dancing around and through her as she goes.

The wounded hobgoblin looks indecisive, but something mysteriously attacks the Korth's mind, attempting to freeze him in place, but somehow the hobgoblin fights through it. 

[sblock=sg]
1d20+8=20 
[/sblock]

Zazz nods to himself in satisfaction. The group had accomplished the first part of its goals, which was to take this side of the bridge. The elf sights his bow in on Koth and let's another arrow fly, hoping to keep the bugbear off balance. This time the arrow fails to penetrate the skin of Koth, stopping a few centimetres short of the creature.

[sblock=Rhun]
1d20+9=13, 1d8+1=4 
[/sblock]

The hobgoblins coordinate their strikes and after six more blows the skeleton falls apart in a heap. A great cheer rises from the hobgoblins, echoed again when they see the dragon winging back over and streaking towards the bridge.

Koth takes back to the sky, landing on the far eastern parapet and quaffs a potion, some of the many wounds repairing.

The dragon flies towards the bridge at the single largest target available in Sir Conrad. The large jaw gapes open revealing the lines of razor sharp teeth, but as they close upon the knight the only sound is of nails on a chalkboard as the jaws fail to penetrate the enchanted plate and the dragon continues its flight.

[sblock=OOC]
*you didn't think it would be that easy did you? 

Two troll claws hit, spectral hands hits.

Sir Conrad's attack hits

Hurrow casts Produce Flame

Sascha's maneuver fails

Zazz's arrow misses

Skeleton is hit for 23 (after DR 5) and crumbles

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 18/28  AC: 17/17/14*

"There is some fight in him left," remarks Virashil as she sees the dragon return.

Realizing her position in the middle of the bridge is quite precarious, she continues across to the otherside.

The unnatural troll skeleton falling apart does not exactly cause her any sad feelings -- fighting along side undead was a new experience for her, and not a good one.

Still, if the hobgoblins hadn't done it, there was a good chance she would have probably taken it down as a side effect of what she was about to do.

As she nears the two hobgoblins still on the bridge, she glows with a silvery sheen for a moment before she rears her head back and breathes a cone of ice and snow, completely covering the area between the two towers.


[sblock=OOC]
Move to M15, drop 2nd level spell slot for dragon breath - 18 (4d6) cold damage (Reflex DC17 for 1/2), 30' cone, should only affect Hob #6 & #7.
Cold Breath (4d6=18) 
*Spells active: *Lesser Vigor (14 rnd left), Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)
*Spells remaining:*

6/5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

*OOC: I'm gonna hold for a bit on Zazz' action, so I can see how much damage the others inflict first! *


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

Scavenger directs his spectral hand to touch Koth. It glows in a sick green.

[sblock=ooc]
Spectral Hand Ghoul Touch (hit, duration) (1d20+6=25, 1d6+2=4)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2166076/Fort DC 15 to avoid paralyzation.

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 56rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 2/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2009)

Sir Conrad grins as the dragon wheels around for another strike on him, the rush of combat fills the knight with joy. He pauses and charges his blade with psychic might again before hurling it at the beast. It crashes spectacularly against the beast's hide as it flies away, though not piercing the scales.

ooc flyby attack I presume as I have reach at my new size and got no AoO.

attack is 11. I just can't seem to roll well on attacks this combat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2009)

[sblock=Voadam]
Completely metagaming, but I believe dragon would need to have _improved flyby attack _to avoid an AoO from you.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

[sblock=Voadam/s@s]
s@s thanks for the catch. the dragon does have flyby attack, but not improved so it does provoke AoO's so yes Voadam you do get to take a swing.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurrow hurls a ball of fire at his foe.  Transforming into a black feathered eagle, the shifter begins a flight to the tower on which Zazz stands.

[sblock=Actions]
Throw produce flame at Koth, if Koth has cover or it out of LoS, then throw at dragon.  Ranged touch:  12 touch for 10 damage.  Minor after shapeshift to aerial form and begin flying to the tower that Zazz is on.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17/50 hp 
AC 15

Produce flame 5 minutes remain
Mass lesser vigor:  14 rounds left.

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=Bump]
Scavenger's spell will paralyze Koth
Sir Conrad will miss (but still has an AoO)
One of the hobgoblin's will be dead from Virashil (the injured one)
Hurrow will hit Koth for 10 (still standing, although looking pretty banged up)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

Sir Conrad slashes at the dragon with his enlarged mindblade as it passes.
AoO = 16, 14 damage I guess rolling a six is an improvement.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Zazz sends another arrow flying toward the paralyzed Koth, hoping to take that foe completely out of the picture.



*AC21, HP 48/46 (false life)

Longbow vrs Koth (still looks to be 1 range increment)
Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 22, 2009)

The hobgoblin ducks around the troll skeleton in fear, climbing up the parapet towards the now-paralyzed Korth. I'll try to protect you, lord, but I'll need a weapon!

The wounded hobgoblin looks indecisive, but something mysteriously attacks the Korth's mind, attempting to freeze him in place.
[sblock=Actions]Move action (move up to 60 feet, including my climb speed of 20 from _spider climb[/b] towards Korth. If I'm not at Korth yet, use the rest to get there. If I am... just be on defense this round.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (hobgoblin)]Conditions: 
- invisibility sphere < 59.5m
- glibness < 59.5m
- expeditious retreat < 55r
- spider climb 59.5m
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 1/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 5/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]_


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Scavenger directs his spectral hand to touch Koth. It glows in a sick green, despite his earlier bravado, the bugbear now carries a genuine look of concern on his face as he's held in place by the deathforged's spell

Sir Conrad grins as the dragon wheels around for another strike on him, the rush of combat fills the knight with joy. He pauses and charges his blade with psychic might again before hurling it at the beast. It crashes spectacularly against the beast's hide as it flies away, though not piercing the scales.

Sir Conrad slashes at the dragon with his enlarged mindblade as it passes. and once again the psychic weapon proves ineffectual against the formidable foe.

Hurrow hurls a ball of fire at his Koth, his paralyzation prevents the Wyrmlord from being able to dodge the projectile and it burns him pretty badly. Transforming into a black feathered eagle, the shifter begins a flight to the tower on which Zazz stands, landing atop the tower.


"There is some fight in him left,"[/COLOR] remarks Virashil as she sees the dragon return.

Realizing her position in the middle of the bridge is quite precarious, she continues across to the otherside.

The unnatural troll skeleton falling apart does not exactly cause her any sad feelings -- fighting along side undead was a new experience for her, and not a good one.

Still, if the hobgoblins hadn't done it, there was a good chance she would have probably taken it down as a side effect of what she was about to do.

As she nears the two hobgoblins still on the bridge, she glows with a silvery sheen for a moment before she rears her head back and breathes a cone of ice and snow, completely covering the area between the two towers. The western hobgoblin, who'd been injured by Scavenger's summoned creature falls under the furious assault of Virashil. The other hobgoblin manages to avoid the worst of it, but still feels the chill.

The hobgoblin ducks around the elven sorceress in fear, climbing up the parapet towards the now-paralyzed Korth. I'll try to protect you, lord, but I'll need a weapon!. As you get within 10' of the Wyrmlord the naseauting stink of the spell's effects assaults you.

Zazz sends another arrow flying toward the paralyzed Koth, hoping to take that foe completely out of the picture. The arrow again flies true and the shaft is protruding from the bugbear's chest, but he's still stubbornly hanging on.

The paralyzed Wyrmlord ascends into the air, his features frozen in a look of terror as he flies away to the north. 

The dragon wings back over and lands on the bridge, speaking in Draconic
[sblock=Draconic Only]
"You wish to see the breath of a true dragon you whelp!"[/sblock]
as chlorine gas rolls over Sir Conrad burning the knight.

The remaining hobgoblins turn their attention to the elf who's firing from the protection of the southern tower and unleash a volley of arrows at Zazz. Most of the projectiles strike the tower, but one flies straight towards his neck. Luckily Zazz dodges at the last minute and it is only a flesh wound.

[sblock=OOC]
*Zazz takes 8 damage from the threat (luckily you have cover, else that'd been a crit for 26 damage)
*A paralyzed creature can still use purely mental actions so as I read Fly he should be able to move still. (Sascha, the tower was too tall to get there without a double move, but he was still 5 feet away when he left)

*Sascha - Fort save DC 15 to avoid being sickened (-2 on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)

*Sir Conrad - take 20 acid damage, Ref save DC 20 for 1/2

Koth fails saving throw against Ghoul Touch and is paralyzed for 4 rounds

Sir Conrad misses both times 

Hurrow hits Koth for 10

Virashil kills one and the otehr makes his save.

Sascha moves closer (disguised)

Zazz hits for 8 damage

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Status Effect: Koth - paralyzed - 4 rounds

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

ooc: Virashil moved from R15 to M15 during her turn (in order to bring the hob's within range of her breath weapon.  Not sure the dragon can affect her this round with his breath from his current position.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

[sblock=s@s]
You are correct. I forgot to move your token. Please ignore the damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

[sblock=renau1q]
Even better than a made reflex save!
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

[sblock=s@s]
Yeah, who needs evasion
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2009)

Scavenger seems to exhale as he summons a grave mist around the far away goblins. The mist is to thin to hinder sight, but cold and sapping strength

[sblock=ooc]
Kelgor's Grave Mist, centered around Hobgoblin 6 & 4 group.
They are fatigued and take 1d6 cold damage/ round for 6 rounds.

First round damage (1d6=5)

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 56rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 6rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2009)

*OOC: Can Zazz still target Koth? He should still be in longbow range, and I'd hate for him to get away again.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: that freakin' bugbear gets away EVERYTIME.  grrr.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 19/28  AC: 17/17/14*

Staring down the ice covered hobgoblin, the elf grins a wicked smile.

"*Ixen chalsid*," she says as she weaves her hands through the air in an strange pattern, before bringing them together.

A fan of flames sweep forward, covering the hobgoblin.


[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Burning Hands_ -- Reflex DC16 for 1/2 

Burning Hands (5d4=10) 

Spells active: Lesser Vigor (13 rnd left), Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)
Spells remaining:

6/4/3
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Can Zazz still target Koth? He should still be in longbow range, and I'd hate for him to get away again.*




Yes he is in range (and will be for a while with their range) so he's now 120 north (ish) of the tower, although with the tower in the way he does have a good amount of cover.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Have at thee dragon!*

Sir Conrad concentrates attempting to focus his psionic energy into his mind blade, he then takes a step forward and strikes the dragon.

ooc Move action concentrate to regain psionic focus. five foot step to be in range then attack discharging psionic focus (+2d6 damage if hit). Psychic strike is charged so that is 1d8 more. Enlarged is same to hit but base mindblade damage is 2d6 instead of 1d8 and str bonus goes up one from what is listed in stats. 

concentration 17 (fail), attack 17, damage 29. I really need to make an attack roll against this dragon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2009)

The hobgoblin fights of the stick surrounding the now fleeing Korth. He reaches out to the bugbears, saying, Don't leave! in pity.
[sblock=OOC]Fort Succeed. Use Silent Spell to cast _dispel magic_ silently (though anyone directly looking might recognize what Sascha is doing. Korth is in range (_dispel_ is 160' for me, he's 120' away). CL check vs. Fly (I'm targeting it): Fails [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

Not wanting to miss a shot through the other tower at Koth, Zazz changes his target and sends an arrow streaking toward the dragon.



*AC21, HP 40/46

Longbow vrs DRAGON
Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2009)

Hurrow transforms back into his normal form.  Seeing the wyrmlord across the way, he hurls another flame at him if he has the range.  If not, the dragon is a large and easy to hit target.

[sblock=Actions and Stats]

+5, 1d6+5 fire damage.  120' range.

18/50 hp 
AC 20

Produce flame 4 minutes remain
Mass lesser vigor: 13 rounds left.

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

*It's about time... let's get this bad boy going again.*

Scavenger seems to exhale as he summons a grave mist around the far away goblins. The mist is to thin to hinder sight, but cold and sapping strength

[sblock=WD]
In the future can you please list the size of the effect. Saves me some time.
Thanks!
[/sblock]

Sir Conrad concentrates attempting to focus his psionic energy into his mind blade, he then takes a step forward and strikes the dragon, but his weapon can't find the mark

Hurrow transforms back into his normal form.  Seeing the wyrmlord across the way, he hurls another flame at him if he has the range.  If not, the dragon is a large and easy to hit target. The flames scorch the dragon, as a minor burn appears on its wing.

Staring down the ice covered hobgoblin, the elf grins a wicked smile.

"*Ixen chalsid*," she says as she weaves her hands through the air in an strange pattern, before bringing them together.

A fan of flames sweep forward, covering the hobgoblin, he tries in vain to move, but the ice crystals slow his movement down and he takes the full brunt of the heat. He curls up in a fetal position, never to draw breath again.

The hobgoblin fights of the stick surrounding the now fleeing Korth. He reaches out to the bugbears, saying, Don't leave! in pity, unfortunately the bugbear would even be willing to sacrifice his own mother at this point and ignores the cries for help.

Not wanting to miss a shot through the other tower at Koth, Zazz changes his target and sends an arrow streaking toward the dragon. The projectile strikes the dragon, but doesn't seem to penetrate the thick hide.

The two towered archers fire at Virashil, but she sidesteps their clumsy shots. The ones in the cloud run away from the debilitating smoke towards their encampment.

The dragon turns his eyes on the large form in front of him, then at the foes behind him. The dragon carefully steps back and then launches himself into the sky, flying to the east. His movements seem eerily familiar to a few seconds ago.

[sblock=OOC]
Scavenger's effect hits the three hobbos on the ridge
Sir Conrad misses
Hurrow hits dragon for 10
Virashil kills hobbo
Sascha fails to dispel the fly spell (I was hoping it'd work )
Zazz misses 
Dragon shifts away and then moves to the east.

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Status Effect: Koth - paralyzed - 3 rounds

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2009)

*Virashil  hp: 20/28  AC: 17/17/14*

The sorceress continues forward between the two towers, as she reaches the solid ground on the other side, she prepares to breathe on any approaching hobgoblin from the west.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to H15, ready action - breath cold breath (2nd level spell slot -- 4d6 cold damage, reflex DC17 for half) on hob warrior, hob 4, hob 6 if they approach within range.

*Spells active:* _Lesser Vigor _(12 rnd left), _Mage Armor_, _Mirror Image _(4 images)
*Spells remaining:*

6/4/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2009)

*Big Scary dragon target on the bridge*

AC 23 - 31/73 hp

Sir Conrad hurls his mindblade spinning after the dragon, then focuses remanifesting his psychic weapon and charging it with psionic might. His severe wounds slowly heal as he raises his mindblade and shield, waiting for the dragon's return.

ooc edit

Reflex save for the last breath attack is 22, success.

Attack on the dragon at -2 for range is 18, damage is 21 if a hit.

Concentration check is 23, success on psionic focus recharge.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2198242/

invisible castle seems to be down, I still have a DC 20 reflex save to make (+8 on my roll) for half damage of 20 hp chlorine breath. Failure leaves me at 21 hp, success at 31. 
Attack roll is +9, 1d8+6+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike). If it hits sir Conrad uses a move action to recharge psychic strike, if not he does a +12 DC 20 concentration check to regain his psionic focus.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Zazz growls in determination, and let's another arrow fly toward the great green beast.



*AC21, HP 40/46

Longbow vrs DRAGON
Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

Scavenger tries to conserve a bit arcane energy, only channeling basic negative energy versus the green scaled beast.

[sblock=ooc]
Charnel touch through Spectral Hand (1d20+6=24, 1d8+1=7) against touch.

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 55rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 5rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

The wounded hobgoblin looks after the flying Korth, an unreadable look on his face. In the distance, a volley of arrows seem to assault the fleeing bugbear.[sblock=Actions]Use another _silent image_ to project arrows coming out of the forest at the fleeing Korth all directions *except* back towards us... as if we had a force in wait. Hope to drive him back towards us. The arrows, of course, will conveniently miss... If he gets a save, its DC 16 Will from surprise casting. Sohen is using a full round action to cast it silently).[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2009)

Hurrow hurls another ball of fire at the fleeing dragon.

[sblock=Actions and Stats]
5, 1d6+5 fire damage. 120' range.

19/50 hp 
AC 20

Produce flame 3 minutes remain
Mass lesser vigor: 12 rounds left.

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Scavenger tries to conserve a bit arcane energy, only channeling basic negative energy versus the green scaled beast.

Sir Conrad hurls his mindblade spinning after the dragon, then focuses remanifesting his psychic weapon and charging it with psionic might. His severe wounds slowly heal as he raises his mindblade and shield, waiting for the dragon's return. The dragon rolls to the north and avoids the projectile.

Hurrow hurls another ball of fire at the fleeing dragon again burning the enemy.

The sorceress continues forward between the two towers, as she reaches the solid ground on the other side, she prepares to breathe on any approaching hobgoblin from the west. The hobgoblins smile as they see the apparently unarmed female elf. *"Grab her and let's get out of here. Tonight we'll have some fun"* one of them says, slavering at the thought. As they run towards her, Virashil's trap is sprung and the gout of cold washes over them. Already weakened by Scavenger's spell, they all succumb to her effect.

The wounded hobgoblin looks after the flying Korth, an unreadable look on his face. In the distance, a volley of arrows seem to assault the fleeing bugbear. At the sudden onslaught, Koth turns away from their attack and flies back towards the group, hoping the dragon has sufficiently distracted them.

Zazz growls in determination, and let's another arrow fly toward the great green beast, causing a minor wound to its rear haunch.

The dragon wings back over and seems to consider its options for the moment, seeing Sir Conrad standing on the bridge its wings beat quickly as it comes barrelling towards the knight. With a terrible screech it slams into Sir Conrad with a tremendous crash as the two titanic creatures battle.

[sblock=OOC]
*I can't get maptools to load right now. Koth is 120' to the north. Dragon might be in Sir Conrads square, or maybe next to him, half off the bridge.
** Sir Conrad gets an AoO against the Dragon as it attempts to bull rush you. I'll need an opposed strength check as it slams into you as well.

Scavenger hits dragon for 7 damage
Sir Conrad misses
Hurrow hits dragon for 11
Virashil kills balance of mook-level enemies. Just Koth and Dragon left.
Sascha spell goes off.
Zazz hits 1d20+9=22, 1d8+1=3 for 3 damage
Dragon shifts away and then moves to the east.

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Status Effect: Koth - paralyzed - 2 rounds

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Scavenger's ghostly hand tries to touch the dragon again...

[sblock=ooc]
Charnel touch through Spectral Hand (1d20+6=9, 1d8+1=9) against touch.

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 54rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 4rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

Noticing the lack of damage he has caused to the dragon, and noticing Koth coming back toward the group, Zazz changes targets again. He takes careful aim on the bugbear mage, and let's arrow fly!


*AC21, HP 40/46

Longbow vrs KOTH
Attack +9, damage 1d8+1/x3*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bring it dragon!*

*AC 23 hp 32/73 *

Bleeding heavily the knight shouts out "*Come on then dragon, I'm ready beast*." and raises his blade. Sir Conrad charges his blow with psionic might as he stabs at the incoming dragon but his mindblade is deflected by its scales and the focus is dissipated to no effect. He stands firm though, dug in on the bridge as the beast slams into him with tremendous impact. Once the fighting is up close and personal the knight is better able to jab his psionic spike directly into the wyrm's underbelly and he strikes with great force.




ooc rolled a 3 on AoO, 25 on opposed str check (assuming +4 size large bonus), Attack 22, 21 damage


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2009)

*Virashil, hp: 21/28, AC: 17/17/14*

Smiling a wicked smile, the army of Virashil turns and heads back onto the bridge.

"Time to pay for your transgressions, whelp," says the silvery sorceresses.

"Arcaniss nil'gnos," intones Virashil, pointing her fingers at the dragon, her gloves glow briefly with a warm purple flash and four silvery darts issue forth from each version of her outstretching hand.

The twenty darts strike the dragon from all angles.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Magic Missile_ - using 1 charge (1 left for the day) from arcanist's gloves (+2 caster level) -- 4 missiles -- 17 damage!

Magic Missile damage vs Whelp (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5)


*Spells active: *Lesser Vigor (11 rnd left), Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 images)
*Spells remaining:*

6/3/2
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2009)

Hurrow intones mystical words.  A swirl of autumn leaves blows over the bridge, causing their enemies wounds to continue to fester.

[sblock=Actions and Stats]
Move closer to edge.  Cast decomposition.  50' radius emanation.  If any enemy in the area is wounded during a round, on it's turn it takes 3 damage at the start of it's turn.  A DC 15 heal check or any healing spell ends the effect, but it can start again if wounded and within the radius.

20/50 hp 
AC 20

Produce flame 2 minutes 9 rounds remain
Mass lesser vigor: 11 rounds left.
Decomposition:  6 rounds left

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2009)

Arrows continue to hound the flying bugbear, though will the same bad luck. Only back towards the camp seems safe.[sblock=Actions]Concentrate on the spell.  Got to get him closer...[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (hobgoblin)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 59.4m
- _glibness_ < 59.4m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 54r
- _spider climb_ 59.6m
- _silent image_ Concentration, 5r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 1/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 4/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Scavenger's ghostly hand tries to touch the dragon again and he sees the negative energy flow through it.

Bleeding heavily the knight shouts out "*Come on then dragon, I'm ready beast*." and raises his blade. Sir Conrad charges his blow with psionic might as he stabs at the incoming dragon but his mindblade is deflected by its scales and the focus is dissipated to no effect. He stands firm though, dug in on the bridge as the beast slams into him with tremendous impact. Once the fighting is up close and personal the knight is better able to jab his psionic spike directly into the wyrm's underbelly and he strikes with great force.

[sblock=OOC]
Nice, you tied its str roll, otherwise it'd be lights out I think
[/sblock]

Hurrow intones mystical words.  A swirl of autumn leaves blows over the bridge, causing their enemies wounds to continue to fester.

Smiling a wicked smile, the army of Virashil turns and heads back onto the bridge.

"Time to pay for your transgressions, whelp," says the silvery sorceresses.

"Arcaniss nil'gnos," intones Virashil, pointing her fingers at the dragon, her gloves glow briefly with a warm purple flash and four silvery darts issue forth from each version of her outstretching hand.

The twenty darts strike the dragon from all angles.

Arrows continue to hound the flying bugbear, though will the same bad luck. Only back towards the camp seems safe

Noticing the lack of damage he has caused to the dragon, and noticing Koth coming back toward the group, Zazz changes targets again. He takes careful aim on the bugbear mage, and let's arrow fly! Again the weapon comes up short.

The two hobgoblins in the tower turn their bows to Virashil, each hitting the sorceress, but only her images took the arrows, disappearing.

The dragon unleashes her fury on the knight, attempting to bite, slash, batter and bludgeon the warrior, but his armour is strong and his resolve is great. Only a few minor wounds get through his vaunted defenses.

Koth flies back into camp, attempting to hide amongst the tents from his attackers.

[sblock=OOC]
*two left Virashil.

Sir Conrad takes a measly 15 damage from a wing and tail hit.

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Status Effect: Koth - paralyzed - 1 rounds (better kill him quick )

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Noting his ineffectiveness, Zazz decides it is time to get back into the thick of things. Still, it would be best to be fully prepared before doing so. The elf quickly works through a series of techniques to regain his focus, and then prepares to join the melee below.


*AC21, HP 40/46

Use Adaptive Style to regain maneuvers

[sblock=Stance & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Child of Shadows
- Island of Blades
Maneuvers Readied: 5
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer, Shadow Jaunt
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Soaring Raptor Strike, Death Mark
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 18, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 22/28, AC: 17/17/14*

Virashil laughs as the archers pick the wrong images.

Pointing at the frozen corpses, she says,"Foolish vermin!  Did you not see what happened to your friends?  That is your fate if you do not turn tail and run, that is my promise!"

She spots the flying bugbear in her peripheral vision, and turns and heads back towards the hobgoblin camp, while she reaches into her belt pouch and pulls out the black dragon head.

She holds it up with one hand, and yells towards Koth,"Payback is a bitch, *Wyrmlord*!"

In a second, a gout of acid issues forth with break-neck force, disintegrating the frozen corpses, destroying tent material, and encapsulating the hovering bugbear.

After the acid effect has ended, she looks on with malice to see whether the bugbear still floats.


[sblock=OOC]
Move to I13, Draw forth the black dragon head (Is it command word triggered?  I'm curious purely from an ingame description of how to activate it) , use it to cast _Acid Bre_ath upon Mr. Annoying flying Bugbear.  Reflex save DC16 for 1/2 damage.  Considering he has an effective dex of 0 from being paralyzed, he might be in some trouble.

Acid Breath damage on Koth (7d6=26) 


*Spells active: *Lesser Vigor (10 rnd left), Mage Armor, Mirror Image (2 images)
*Spells remaining:*

6/3/2
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=s@s]
Hmmm... hadn't thought about it. I'd imagine command word activated. Feel free to choose the word.

BTW Koth is dead here. He only had 1 hp when he fled. 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2009)

Chuckling to himself, the "hobgoblin" ignores the other hobs and hops down to the bridge and rushes the dragon. Crossing his fingers, quickly casts a spell of colors and light, attempting to befuddle the dragon.[sblock=Actions]Move to w/in 15 of dragon (I have a 60 move, should be easy). (Surprise) Cast _color spray_ which, if it fails, should at least stun the dragon one round (which won't be good for it): DC 16 Will save.[/sblock][sblock=Sohen (hobgoblin)]Conditions: 
- _invisibility sphere_ < 59.4m
- _glibness_ < 59.4m
- _expeditious retreat_ < 54r
- _spider climb_ 59.6m
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 1/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 3/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2009)

Scavenger's ghostly hand lingers at the dragon as the flow of negative energy ebbs...

[sblock=ooc]

Charnel touch through Spectral Hand (1d20+6=10, 1d8+1=2) against touch.

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 53rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 3rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

*OOC: Awesome work remembering the dragon's head, S@s!*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2009)

OOC:  I thought it fitting that the bugbear possibly meet his end at the hands/head of one of the very creatures that he supposedly lords over.  Plus, Virashil knew that it was of no help against the acid spewing dragon.....


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Just need an action from Evo/Hurrow. I will assume Sir Conrad will continue his assault on the dragon...I hope Voadam gets back to see the ending of the battle. 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 21, 2009)

With his fire spell still in effect, Hurrow takes aim again at the dragon. The ball of fire brushes by the dragon, the shifter unsure if it did any damage

[sblock=Actions]Hurl another ball of fire from produce flame. 1d20+1=9, 1d6+5=11 If that hits, it will trigger decomposition. I already my -4 for shooting into melee.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]21/50 hp 
AC 20

Produce flame 1 minutes 9 rounds remain
Mass lesser vigor: 10 rounds left.
Decomposition: 5 rounds left

Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Wild Instincts, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3: Sleet Storm, Vigor(mass lesser), Call lightning[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Scavenger's ghostly hand lingers at the dragon as the flow of negative energy ebbs...

With his fire spell still in effect, Hurrow takes aim again at the dragon. The ball of fire brushes by the dragon, the shifter unsure if it did any damage, but sees a burn on its back and the wound begins to boil and puss from the druid's effect

Virashil laughs as the archers pick the wrong images.

Pointing at the frozen corpses, she says,"Foolish vermin!  Did you not see what happened to your friends?  That is your fate if you do not turn tail and run, that is my promise!"

She spots the flying bugbear in her peripheral vision, and turns and heads back towards the hobgoblin camp, while she reaches into her belt pouch and pulls out the black dragon head.

She holds it up with one hand, and yells towards Koth,"Payback is a bitch, *Wyrmlord*!"

In a second, a gout of acid issues forth with break-neck force, disintegrating the frozen corpses, destroying tent material, and encapsulating the hovering bugbear.

After the acid effect has ended, she looks on with malice to see whether the bugbear still floats. To her great satisfaction, the bugbear's corpse is almost entirely dissolved from the breath.

Chuckling to himself, the "hobgoblin" ignores the other hobs and hops down to the bridge and rushes the dragon. Crossing his fingers, quickly casts a spell of colors and light, attempting to befuddle the dragon.
[sblock=Actions]Move to w/in 15 of dragon (I have a 60 move, should be easy). (Surprise) Cast _color spray_ which, if it fails, should at least stun the dragon one round (which won't be good for it): DC 16 Will save. - The dragon makes the save, which negates the spellColor Spray :: d20srd.org [/sblock]

Noting his ineffectiveness, Zazz decides it is time to get back into the thick of things. Still, it would be best to be fully prepared before doing so. The elf quickly works through a series of techniques to regain his focus, and then prepares to join the melee below.

Sir Conrad's psionic knife continues it's deadly work, the knight finally finding his rhythm as the battle wears on. 

The dragon's wounds continue to fester as it takes off away from the others, his head turning as he flies. *"This isn't over yet"* as it streaks away to the east.

Seeing their leader melted and their draconic ally fleeing the other two hobgoblins throw down their weapons placing their hands up, surrendering.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+10=27, 2d6+6+1d4+1d8=19 - Sir Conrad's roll.

No need for a map, dragon is 600 ft. away, not sure if you have an weapons capable of reaching that far?

Dragon "runs" - Sir Cornad gets an OA, hits for 10 damage 

All PC's feel free to post in whatever order you wish.

Initiative:
Zazz - 25 
Enemies - 21 
Scavenger - 19 <- You're up 
Sir Conrad - 16
Hurrow - 14
Virashil - 13
Sascha - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Scavenger's ghostly hand strikes the dragon again, but only a little bit of negative energy flows.

[sblock=ooc]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2215466/Charnel touch through Spectral Hand (1d20+6=25, 1d8+1=4) against touch.

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 52rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 2rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

"Sonofabitch," curses Zazz, watching the dragon wing away to the east. He turns to pick up his blade and makes his way down to join his companions on the bridge below.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Scavenger's hand streaks after the dragon, but once it travels about 160 feet or so the hand can go no further.

[sblock=OOC]
Range os 100 ft +10/lvl.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2009)

Virashil feels the dragons departure, more than seeing it -- as a huge rush of air ruffles her hair.

She looks over her shoulder and sees the cowardly dragon departing -- but was unsure if this was another ruse.

After a few seconds go by and no sign of the dragon reappears, she begins to go about her business -- battle clean-up and securing the prisoners.

To the hobgoblins on the towers,"You've made a smart choice -- keep your hands where I can see them and you won't get hurt."

She motions Zazz over, flashes him a smile,"Won't you be a dear and bring the prisoners down so that we can ask them some questions?"

As she watches Zazz bound up the stairs, she intones a few words and begins to look over the remains of the 'wyrmlord'.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Detect Magic_, scan area, beginning with wyrmlord, then other hobgoblins, looking for any equipment or objects with a magical aura.


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Zazz is more than happy to take parole of the prisoners, binding them and escorting them down the stairs to the remains of their camp. The elf is non-to-gentle, poking them in the back with his short blade any time that they offer resistance. "Be on your best behavior and cooperate, and you might just make it out of this alive."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2009)

The cowardly hobgoblin joins the two prisoners, seeming to give no resistance. He whispers low to them, trying to get their sympathies.

OOC: Bluff and Diplomacy to try to get any info from them. They'll have a circumstance modifier if they saw the magic (likely), but with his massive Bluff until _glibness_ runs out, I'm sure he can at least confuse them if not console them.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2009)

Satisfied that the battle was theirs, at least until the dragon hounded them again, Hurrow shapechanges back into a great eagle.  The druid soars on the winds around the bridge, looking for weak points in it's construction.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The cowardly hobgoblin joins the two prisoners, seeming to give no resistance. He whispers low to them, trying to get their sympathies.
> 
> OOC: Bluff and Diplomacy to try to get any info from them. They'll have a circumstance modifier if they saw the magic (likely), but with his massive Bluff until _glibness_ runs out, I'm sure he can at least confuse them if not console them.





[sblock=OOC]
What info are you looking to get out of them? Any direct questions/probes?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=Questioning]Trying to get out troop strength, # of dragons, where there might be reinforcements. Sort of a 'ouch, my mind is addled from all this, you think they'll send anyone after us? Maybe we should run, but where too?' sort of thing[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

Seeing Sascha still 'in character',"Zazz, be a sweety and put those three hobgoblins over there by the south tower while we take a look around the camp -- their stench is making me nauseous."

Then Virashil continues scanning the area and dead wyrmlord for magical auras.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Get over there, goblins," says Zazz, guiding the captured foes with the point of his blade. "You try running, and I'll cut you down."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
The map attached is for Virashil (at least at first)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Virashil]
On the corpse of Wyrmlord Koth there is a bag radiating moderate conjuration effects. Inside is a scroll (minor conjuration), & 2 potions (1 moderate conjuration, 1 moderate illusion). On his belt, there lies a pair of potions(moderate cojuration). In what would have been his hands lies a magic wand (moderate evocation). Inside the dragon's nest, you find a cloak (moderate transmutation), 2 more potions (moderate conjuration), and a pair of walking boots (fain transutation). There is also a map inside (see attached)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sascha]
The others look at you in confusion. *Ya musta been hit on the head pretty hard ta think you could be casting magicks"* one of them says in Goblin. *"Don't worry, the last laugh'll be on them, when the forces from Cinder Hill come this way."* the other adds, beginning to chuckle. The other joins in *"I hope we can see their faces when the giant's come knocking on their door...or better yet, when ol' greenie their goes and gets his big cousin, that red I saw...HA, he'll burn that elf bitch and eat her roasted corpse""* 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

"My word, another fine haul of loot from these evil fiends."

"A cloak, some boots, a wand, a scroll, and a bunch of potions -- six to be exact."

"Koth also appears to have a magical bag -- which I am assuming will hold alot of stuff -- which will be convenient."

She looks over the scroll quickly, while invoking a minor cantrip to read it.

After she is done with the scroll, she takes out the map and studies it.

"Looks like the dragon left us some clues as to the plans of this so called 'Red Hand'," she says to the others nearby.

She then walks over to the three prisoners and begins to question them.

"I require information from you in order to secure your freedom -- if you are not willing to part with it, then I'm afraid I will be unable to restrain my fellow elf....." her voice trails off.

"Please don't make this any more difficult than it needs to be."

"How long have you been here at the bridge?"

"What are you waiting for?"

"How long before the rest of the Red Hand arrive?"

"What is the point of the Red Hand -- are you just planning on killing everything in your path, or is there an actual goal?"

"Who does Koth report to?"

"Where did the dragon fly off to -- and does he report to anyone?"

"Does the Red Hand worship dragons?"

"What exactly is meant by the title 'Wyrmlord'?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=Virashil]
The map should have been in Koth's bag, it was from the Keep. The scroll is one of _Mount_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Zazz stays within earshot of Vira's question, twirling his sword in hand.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Virashil/Zazz, I'll need either a Bluff or Intimidate with a +2 circumstance bonus from either/both of you, you can also aid another on the check.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

The hob cringes. No! Not the elf! Please, it still hurts! I'll never walk right again! And that thing he did with the sword! No! He breaks down into sobs.

OOC: +2 aid another?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

[sblock=OOC]

Virashil has no ranks in bluff or intimidate, but does have a hefty +5 modifier due to high charisma.  

I noticed that Zazz has no ranks either, so Virashil will need to do the rolling.

Intimidate/bluff check vs hob prisoners. (1d20+5=13) 

Quite pedestrian.  So, would be a 15 with the +2 mod, and possible more with aid another?

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger moves toward the prisoners, the ghostly hand hoovering over them. Revealing his undead and construct unnaturalness he simply 'suggest': "Answer the nice elves, please. Or I will have to ask your ghosts."
 
[sblock=ooc]
Intimidate (1d20+9=25)

and he really means, what he says...

looks like the undead is the social character (bluff is +10)

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 52rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 2rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 26, 2009)

OOC:  Did I find anything in the study of the bridge?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> looks like the undead is the social character (bluff is +10)



OOC: I wouldn't go that far (+13, currently +43 from _glibness_). Its just Sascha's undercover.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

stonegod said:


> OOC: I wouldn't go that far (+13, currently +43 from _glibness_). Its just Sascha's undercover.





*OOC: Seems to me that Sascha is ALWAYS undercover. *


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Seems to me that Sascha is ALWAYS undercover. *



OOC: Touché.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2009)

*Virashil*

The silvery elf jumps noticeably as the undead construct appears behind her.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Zazz feigns a lack of interest, covering a yawn with one hand, while still twirling his blade in the other.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

They answer some of your questions below:

"Please don't make this any more difficult than it needs to be."

"How long have you been here at the bridge?" *Two weeks"*

"What are you waiting for?" *"The bulk of the army to arrive, we guard"*

"How long before the rest of the Red Hand arrive?" *"Within the week"* this time a wide grin appears on his face

"What is the point of the Red Hand -- are you just planning on killing everything in your path, or is there an actual goal?" *"We'll be taking the Vale for us"* 

"Who does Koth report to?" *Dunno*

"Where did the dragon fly off to -- and does he report to anyone?" *I'd be guessin' to Cinder Hill, where the rest of the army is gatherin'*

"Does the Red Hand worship dragons?"*"I don't worship nobody, don't know 'bout others though"*

"What exactly is meant by the title 'Wyrmlord'?" *"Wyrmlord? Not sure, but the bugbear did give orders to the dragon and it even listened to him, I was afraid it'd burn me where I stood"*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2009)

The other hob sobs, Don't forget about the giants that are coming and the red dragon!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

*"Oh yeah, she never asked nothin' 'bout them"* the hobbo says.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Zazz glares at the three hobgoblins. "Yes...you'd best not leave anything out, or you'll all be going into the gorge."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

**GULP* "What more d'ya want, we answered all your questions?"* the hobgoblin says fearfully.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"How large is this army? And who is the leader?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

[sblock=Evo]
Missed your post, sorry. You spot a weakness in the bridge during your aerial recon. Where the bridge meets the southeast tower, the masonry appears to be much weaker than the majority of the rest of the bridge.
[/sblock]

*"There's gotta be a few thousand of us at least"* the hobbo says, *"Wyrmlord Kharn leads the tribes.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"And where might I find this Kharn?" asks the elf.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

*"At Cinder Hill, with the rest of the army."*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"Indeed," says Zazz. He walks forward, and turns to look at Vira. "Anything else we need to know?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2009)

"Who did you report to?"

"Where is he now?"

"Who is this red dragon you speak of, and where is he headed?"

"Why is the red hand interested in the Vale?  Are these ancestral lands of hobgoblins?"

"Is the red hand composed of all hobgoblins and dragons?"

"What giants are coming?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Zazz raises an eyebrow at Vira's barrage of questions, and turns to walk away, mostly to hide the smile on his face.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

"Who did you report to?" *"Him"* the hobgoblin points to one of the frozen/melted corpses that the sorceress blasted.

"Where is he now?"

"Who is this red dragon you speak of, and where is he headed?" *"I'd think he'd be with the main army at Cinder Hill. I never saw him, just over heard the green mention to Koth that a red was with the army."*

"Why is the red hand interested in the Vale?  Are these ancestral lands of hobgoblins?" *"We know that there's nobody within 1000 miles of here that can challenge us and we'll finally claim this land for ourselves!"* 

"Is the red hand composed of all hobgoblins and dragons?" *"I told ya that there are giants, and some goblins with their bloody pets, the worgs."*

"What giants are coming?" *"Why don't ya go see fer yerself lassie, maybe you can even go up and ask'em yerself"* he says


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2009)

Hurrow lands next to the hobgoblins.  Transforming back into his normal form, the shifter stares at the hobgoblins.  "You fight well, but even a dragon flees before us."  The shifter transforms into the form of a sable wolf.  He growls and snaps at the hobs, foam dripping from his mouth.

[sblock=Renau]Would soften earth and stone do the trick.  Or would Stone shape be able to change the shape enough to make the brige unable to support significant weight.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *...*
> 
> "What giants are coming?" *"Why don't ya go see fer yerself lassie, maybe you can even go up and ask'em yerself"* he says




*Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger moves nearer the prisoners, the ghostly hand slightly touching the speaker: "Looks like the bother bodies are to damaged to speak with and torture their ghosts. Answer quickly or you will be the body I will use."
 
[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2227785/
and he really means, what he says...


Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Spectral Hand_ 1 HP, 52rds
- _K' Grave Mist_, 2rds

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 4/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> [sblock=Renau]Would soften earth and stone do the trick.  Or would Stone shape be able to change the shape enough to make the brige unable to support significant weight.[/sblock]




[sblock=Hurrow]
Either have a chance of working. You can attempt to soften the earth under the weak spot (as the spell has no effect against dressed or worked stone so it can't be used directly against the bridge),  attempt to direct the Stone Shape against the weak spot, or attempt to create a seam that runs across the bridge...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Zazz moves back to the elf maiden's side as he senses the hobgoblin growsing a bit aggressive."Vira, are you about through with them? This gobbly is gettin' a bit lippy, and I think he needs to kiss my fine blade here..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 30, 2009)

Hurrow resumes his normal form, and walks over to Zazz.  Cupping his mouth, the shifter whispers to the elf.  "I think I can destroy the bridge, I will need a day though."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Zazz raises his eyebrow at Hurrow's words, and responds, his voice low so as not to be overheard. "Then we shall make sure you have the time. I'd advise starting now...no telling how long until that dragon brings reinforcements."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2009)

*Virashil*

"I don't like your tone at all." snarls the elven lass.

"You obviously do not understand the precarious nature that your lives depend upon."

Looking at the others, then back to the hobgoblins,"I don't know if I can persuade the others to spare your lives, but perhaps I can secure your safe passage to the authorities in Drellin's Ferry."

She then leaves them.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

"It would be more fun to let me fight 'em," says Zazz to Vira as she walks away, just loud enough to be overheard by the hobgoblins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger looks again at the hobgoblins and says: "Please, try something stupid. Then the others will no longer insist on taking prisoners."
 Then he makes some arcane gestures and mumbles something as the elf isn't watching.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting undetectable alignment on himself.


Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 3/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So the plan is to wait until Hurrow can take an extended rest to learn new spells?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

*OOC: Zazz would like to secure the prisoners, and then conduct his own search of them, the camp, and the bridge itself. Looking for anything of value or otherwise of interest.

Search +9 as needed, unless this battle garnered us enough experience to gain a level.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Virashil will set up camp on the other side of the bridge -- as if any advanced scouts of the Red Hand show up, she'd rather have them on the vulnerable position on the bridge, instead of having to retreat over the bridge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

"*I have always wanted to contest with a dragon. Most invigorating. I believe I will do so again soon*." The bloody knight finally returned to normal size and the healing spell completed now contributes to the questioning of the hobgoblins.

"*I am interested in how the Red Hand has acquired the services of hell hounds. Very interested. I would like to know what other beasts or devils they employ as well*."

After he gets a chance to view the map he asks "*There are a few more names I wish to know about. Kharn. Ozzyrendium. Turgarum. The Ghost Lord. Saarvith.*" At the first sign of reticence or attitude Sir Conrad will plunge his mindblade into the offender inflicting excruciating psychic subdual damage.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Zazz smiles and nods as the knight takes over. "If you thought I was tough, you're in for it now," he tells the hobgoblins. Then, sheathing his sword, the elf moves off to conduct his searches of the area, knowing that the prisoners are in good hands.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2009)

*Virashil*

Luckily the elf maiden had departed the scene at the prisoners, so she did not see what was transpiring.

She was conflicted inside of herself -- these hobgoblins were ruthless killers, planning on pillaging, looting, and killing a good portion of the inhabitants of the Vale, so she had no qualms about them no longer walking the land, but she had moral reservations about outright killing them.  But, she also didn't truly believe that the best course of action was to turn them over to the authorities.

Somewhere in the middle was a solution, but she hadn't put her thumb on it yet.

The fact that they are some sort of dragon-cult was not helping their cause.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*I am interested in how the Red Hand has acquired the services of hell hounds. Very interested. I would like to know what other beasts or devils they employ as well*.".




*"Uh....*gulp*. Not sure where they came from, just appeared one day, led by Koth and we were told they keep an eye on us. Other beasts? The goblins ride worgs, that's about all I know of that, ain't no devils that I know about?"* the left one replies.




Voadam said:


> After he gets a chance to view the map he asks "*There are a few more names I wish to know about. Kharn. Ozzyrendium. Turgarum. The Ghost Lord. Saarvith.*" At the first sign of reticence or attitude Sir Conrad will plunge his mindblade into the offender inflicting excruciating psychic subdual damage.




*"Kharn - he's the wyrmlord leading the troops over at Cinder Hill.Turgarum not sure of that. Ain't heard of a Ghost Lord either or a Saarvith."  * the right one replies. 

Sir Conrad noticed something interesting on the map as he looks it over. There are words written in a strange language

[sblock=Sir Conrad]
Written in Infernal. There are some coded notes that you see. 

1) The hobgoblin's are under the command of Tiamet priests
2) Four Commanders (Wyrmlords) lead the hobgoblins, Saarvith, Koth, Ulwa Stormcaller, and Hravek Kharn are the four. 
3) The Red Horde contains dozens of hobgoblin, goblin, bugbear, and ogre tribes from the Wyrmsmoke Mountains
4) Several dragons serve "the Hand", the notes only mention the green "Ozzyrendium"
5) Drellin's Ferry is the first target for the Horde, Koth intended to lead the assault.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

*I'm a thwarter.*

Sir Conrad returns to studying the map intently. His eyes flash red briefly and a smile crosses his dark features. He calls the others over. "*A most valuable find milady. There is a bit more to this than meets the eye directly. This is a horde directed by the cult of Tiamat. My order hunts down the evils of the world and the spawn of Hell are my particular area of expertise. Tiamat is not just a queen of dragons but was also ruler of the entryway of Avernus. Some believe this is mere myth, others that she was so only in the past due to a pact with the lord of all devils which is now completed, others that she was and is a Lord of the Nine herself, one of the archdevils. She is intelligent, powerful, ambitious, and devious. A dangerous foe to be respected and opposed*." He pauses.

"*The horde here is under the overall rule of the cult, the hobgoblins and soldiers may not know it but they work for an unspecified motive of the cult's. The horde is led by four wyrmlords. Koth, Stormcaller, Saarrvith, and Kharn. It is not just hobgoblins but dozens of tribes of goblins, bugbears, and ogres as well. They are gathering from across the Wyrmsmoke mountains. We know they have hell hounds but she is also known for the abishai, devils mixed with the power of dragons. I would not be surprised to see such creatures here at some point.

The green dragon I fought today is named Ozyrrendion. He was to fly across the river and terrorize the population of Drellin's Ferry, holding it while the Horde crossed the river, Koth was going to lead the assault. He is but one of several dragons who serve "The Hand".

Their drive looks straightforward, moving from west to east. It will drive straight through the Ferry and on into the heart of the countryside. But note that wyrmlord Saarvith is not with Kharn and the massing horde, he is up north where they suspect lizard folk to be." *Sir Conrad's gauntlet hand gestures to the swamps on the top middle of the map.

"*War is coming, but that is but a lie in the form of a big glaring, distracting truth. Everybody will be focusing on the threat of slavery, death, and conquest of the land. What I want to know is why the cult wants to drive through here. The cult does not care about giving tillable land to goblinoid tribes. I want to know their true purpose. And thwart it*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2009)

*Virashil*

"Blast!" exclaims Virashil as Sir Conrad describes Tiamat's involvement.

"I *knew* she had to be involved -- after I found this on the hobgoblin priest in the Witchwood ambush."

She pulls out the Tiamat holy symbol from her pack that she obtained from the priest's corpse.

Her brow furrows and sets.

"These dragons will be sent back to hell, along with all of their stupid devotees!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Zazz continues his search.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 2, 2009)

"An interesting find..." Hurrow remarks when the knight reveals the secrets of the map.  Hurrow inspects the wounds of the group as well as their own.  After expending some power of his wand, the shifter settles down to the earth, legs crossed.  Hands on his knees the shifter begins a meditation to nature, preparing himself for it's energy.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know your guys hp, so I can heal you some.  A rest to recover spells is needed as noted.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*

"Do they employ undead? And is this 'Ghost King' a rival or ally of them?" Scavenger asks aloud, avoiding the druids wand.

[sblock=ooc]


Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 3/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

*OOC: An 11 for Zazz, which is enough to garner a +2 from Aid Another. Barely. Might have to look at putting a few ranks in bluff or intimidate when we level up.*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> *Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*
> 
> "Do they employ undead? And is this 'Ghost King' a rival or ally of them?" Scavenger asks aloud, avoiding the druids wand.




The two hobbos look back and forth at each other then shrug.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

ooc:

I ended the fight at 16/73 hp with a few more rounds of the 1/hp a round healing (I forget how long it lasts and how many rounds it had been going). So I'm only down about 50 hp or so. Let's hear it for high AC, high hp, and making key saves and that clutch str check, woohoo!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Zazz locates no other items of interest although there is a variety of camping gear and a pair of serviceable tents, although Virashil melted the rest of them. 

[sblock=OOC]
When finished with the prisoners please let me know what your actions will be with them, any precautions you'll make, watches, location of rest...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Not finding anything really useful in the camp, Zazz moves on to searching the towers and the bridge, hoping to find some way to help Hurrow destroy it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 4, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I say we throw em off the cliff.  There was 10 rounds left of the lesser vigor.  You'll end the spell @ 26 hp.  Give me a bit to figure charges for wands and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

*OOC: Zazz is only slightly wounded, 40/46, and a night's rest should bring him back to full.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 28/28, AC: 17/17/14*

[sblock=OOC]

Virashil is fully healed after the Lesser Vigor wears off.

We will need to keep the prisoners with us and securely bound -- as if we let them loose, they'll head back to the Red Hand and report on us.

We need to set up camp on the other side of the bridge, set watches and rest.

Virashil can take one watch.

@ renau1q - any xp?   I thought we were close to leveling...  

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
The bridge is still standing isn't it? After that climactic event is completed Xp will be spread all around and a level up shall be forthcoming
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Does Zazz find anything interesting re: the bridge? Perhaps a secret way to destroy it?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Zazz, can notice the same weakened spot that Hurrow spotted earlier. This was why he wanted to rest and choose some new spells.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4911978-post773.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

*Sir Conrad Cyr*

"*I believe the cult must have some specific goal within the realms they plan to conquer here. It would be well then to alert, prepare, and rally the realms here to resist the invasion. Returning with live hobgoblin soldiers who can answer questions would aid that task and make the threat of the invasion feel more real and imminent. After we destroy the bridge we should return to Drellin's Ferry to start the general alert and send word out that armies must be raised to defend the lands."*


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

Seeing the interrogation was over, the third hob stands, dusts himself off, and suddenly there is a slightly overweight man in traveling clothes there. He winks at the hobs, has a laugh, then rejoins his companions.

Right good work there, guv'nors. Going to be stay'n the night 'ere then? Can do, can do. Out of earshot of the others, Sascha asks, And the prisoners, then? What about 'em?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

*Well versed in restraints.*



stonegod said:


> Seeing the interrogation was over, the third hob stands, dusts himself off, and suddenly there is a slightly overweight man in traveling clothes there. He winks at the hobs, has a laugh, then rejoins his companions.
> 
> Right good work there, guv'nors. Going to be stay'n the night 'ere then? Can do, can do. Out of earshot of the others, Sascha asks, And the prisoners, then? What about 'em?




*"I want the militia and army raised to resist the invasion. I want to hand over the prisoners as proof so there is no excuse for any obstructionists to doubt the invasion or the need to resist it are real. Do we have any neck chains for them? The hobgoblins are expecting to take slaves so there might be some collars and wrist shackles here, maybe some yoke staffs."*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elf finds herself nodding along with Sir Conrad's commentary.

"Quite right -- these hobgoblins deserve to be handed over to the very people who were their intended targets."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazz shrugs. "It would be more fun to let me slit their throats, but I suppose prisoners have some value."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

*Virashil*

Virashil shakes her head slightly,"What has gotten into you Zazz?"

"The elf I have known for so long would not condone senseless slaughter for personal enjoyment."

She looks between Zazz and Scavenger for second, wondering if the awakening of this machine-creature has affected her friend in some fashion.

"I can't say I like this new facet of yours," says the elf disapprovingly

[sblock=OOC]
I figure that since Zazz has been adventuring with Virashil and Hurrow for a while, he hasn't been slitting _that_ many throats. 


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

[sblock=Zazz]
Yeah, Brodi probably wouldn't have been cool with that either (although I guess Graf isn't around to chime in)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

"Do you recall the scene at the farmhouse, Vira?" asks Zazz. "The family slaughtered by the likes of these Red Hand types...a quick death is more than they deserve. But I am content to leave their fate in your hands."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Do you recall the scene at the farmhouse, Vira?" asks Zazz. "The family slaughtered by the likes of these Red Hand types...a quick death is more than they deserve."



Sascha looks sad and nods. 'Tis true. A similar scene of vile treachery did we see, m'lady. Likely these will just sow more of the same unless stopped. After seeing those at the Ferry, I cannot rightly say I have confidence in them. But old Sascha will be doin' as you say, m'luds.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

*Virashil*

"As unsavory as that scene was, it does not mean that we should stoop to their level and commit the same atrocities."

"Yes, these hobgoblins will kill you without blinking, but you, I mean, *we*, are better than that."

"Surely, you know that I have no qualms about taking the fight to their ilk and scouring them from the face of this plane, but we are not judge, jury, and executioner."

She nods slightly,"Yes, you know that I am not overly fond of the law of man, but it does have its uses from time to time."

"I would prefer to keep our hands clean at this time."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

Sascha shrugs, smiles slightly, and knuckles his hat.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazz holds up his hands and smiles. "Fair enough."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 57/57, AC: 20/13/19*

"I fear you are right. Even in death, they will be of little use... I wish there would have be more remains of Koth, so I could interrogate his ghost." Scavenger says in his cold voice.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
- _False Life_ 1 THP, 6h
- _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 3/6
2nd - 1/6
3rd - 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

The group plans their evening out, the hobgoblins are tied up with rope and kept watch over by one member of the group while the other watchs the other side of the gorge for any reprisal attack. 

The tense night passes without incident and the group wakes up in the morning refreshed and ready for the day.

[sblock=OOC]
No manacles sorry. These hobgoblins aren't in the business of taking prisoners, they're in the business of killing humans, and believe me business is good*

*Note: I just saw Inglorious Basterds last night and it was really, reallly good!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Local DC 18]
You know that the hobgoblins from the mountains are very punishing of perceived cowardice and would execute anyone that ran from a fight, rather than fight to the death, perhaps this is why you haven't seen the green return at the head of a worg contingent?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Zazz looks to Hurrow from where the elf goes through a routine of exercises and stretches. "So, Hurrow...ready to destroy a bridge?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> " . . . but we are not judge, jury, and executioner."




Sr Conrad smiles at the elven maid's speech. "*No, you are not. I, however am a knight errant and duly authorized by church and crown to effect justice as I see fit in the cause of the greater good. It is, in fact, my sworn holy duty to do so. It is a moot point though, my judgment is that these prisoners are to be brought back alive. Our mutual goal is to stop the Red Hand, and live prisoners will serve that end*."

After Hurrow uses the wand to heal Sir Conrad's wounds he sleeps peacefully until it is his turn to guard with Virashil.

In the morning he awakes refreshed and ready for the challenges of the day.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

*Virashil*

From her bedroll, Virashil nods approvingly,"Chop chop Hurrow!  That bridge is not going to collapse itself."

She then quickly slips on her tunic and begins her morning ritual of re-energizing the mystic powers in her mind.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

Sascha wakes, washes, and has a small breakfast. He doesn't seem surprised that the hobs are restless and tired, seemingly disturbed by odd sounds and visions... or so they say. Who knows.

OOC: Sohen would likely keep the hobs from sleeping well with targeted (and silently cast) _ghost sounds_ and _silent images_. He'd try to keep Zazz from noticing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 9, 2009)

After healing the wounds of himself and the knight, Hurrow gets to work on destroying the bridge.  First he kneels, placing his hands on the earth near the bridge.  Dumping a bit of water from his skin onto the earth he massages it in, creating puddle of mud.  Whipering his intent, the earth softens where the weak point of the joins the sides of the chasm.

Satisfied that part is finished the shifter walks to the bridge itself, chanting quietly along the way.  Kneeling at the bridge, the druid places his hands on the stone structure.  The stone changes shape, the stone flowing like water and thicking on that side of the bridge.  Nearly all the weight of the bridge is now over the weak point and the softened earth.

The druid steps back to admire his handiwork.

[sblock=ooc]
Everybody is all healed.  6 charges from wand of vigor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Druid spells per day(including bonus spells for high wisdom): 5/4/4/3 
DC: 14+spell level or 15+spell level for conjuration spells. CL: 6

0: Dawn, Light, Create Water, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1: Entangle, CLW, Produce Flame, Enrage Animal
2: Soften Earth and Stone, Decomposition, Kelpstrand, Snake's Swiftness(mass)
3:  Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Call lightning [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

The earth responds to Hurrows magic, the softened earth underneath the tower cannot sustain the increased weight from the Stone Shape spell and after a few tense seconds the sound of cracking and crumbling is heard. The southeast towers collapses into the gorge, pulling the rest of the bridge with it. With an echoing crash the whole structure lands in the river below, creating an artificial dam. The bleary-eyed hobgoblins look on in disbelief as you easily destroy the bridge.

[sblock=OOC]
Congratulations! You've managed to deal a heavy blow against the Red Hand.

Note: You all have earned enough XP to level up
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

"*Well done. Let's be off. I believe we have a cart the prisoners can be tied to as we head back into the Vale.*"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Zazz nods his head in agreement with Conrad's comments, and slaps Hurrow on the shoulder. "Indeed. I hear a cool mug of ale calling our names!"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

Sascha nods at the shifter. Good on you, m'lord. Good, indeeed. Overseeing the hobs delivered to the back of the cart, Sascha settles in for the ride back.

OOC: Anyone id our loot yet? I was promised something from the DM.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Perhaps a reward is forthcoming from the good people of the Vale for the heroic actions of Sascha
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

"Well, than...off we go." With that, Zazz takes the lead, whistling a sprightly tune as he moves out ahead of the party into his standard scouting position.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

*Virashil*

Virashil brushes her hair out of her eyes as she watches the bridge begin to buckle.

"Well done.  Well done." she murmurs, as her long hair is blown backwards from the rush of air caused by the sudden destruction of the two towers on the south end.

The rush of air causes Virashil to recall a vivid dream she had last night -- one in which her dragon ancestor and mentor appeared.

She was seated in a white flowing dress, back in Loranthanxx's lair atop the mountains of her village.

*"You have done very well, my daughter."

"Bahamut is quite pleased with your efforts and findings.  But we are quite concerned about the influence of Tiamat upon these humanoids."

"The unholy alliance between evil dragonkind and humanoids is frail and perhaps will need only the slightest of interference to start the unraveling."

"When you arise tomorrow, you will perceive the world as I do -- this is my gift to you."

"Stand tall in the face of adversity -- and strive to bring all who pledge fealty to the multi-headed queen low once more...."*

With that, her memory fades.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2009)

Sascha smiles brightly at the morning, whistling a tune, somewhat more at ease with himself this morning it seems. The hobs jump every so often, startled by something unseen, which seems to make the man even happier.

OOC: Use his newfound _telepathy_ to whisper scary things in their brains every so often. These hobs are going to rue the day...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

After just standing through his watch, Scavenger suddenly turns and says in his cold voice: "We go back then? Or has somebody a better mode of transportation?"

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 16h

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you not find the cart acceptable? chuckles Sascha.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Zazz continues on ahead of the others...in sight, but far enough ahead to alert them of any dangers that he might see or hear before they can surprise the group.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

The group passes uneventfully back down the Dawn Way and through the Witchwood without incident. You arrive back in Drellin's Ferry at the end of a long, weary trek through the forest, taking about 9 hours or so to traverse the winding road.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

"Finally!" says the elf, with some obvious relief. "A warm meal and a cold beer would hit the spot!" Zazz chuckles. "Of course, I suppose we should find the Constable prior to taking our ease."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2009)

Sascha clucks the horses towards the jail where they had interrogated the other hob.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 33/33, AC: 17/17/14*

"I'm sure you have only pure motives in mind with the constable, Zazz." chides the elf.

"I'm sure that swordswoman will stumble upon us shortly -- as evidenced last time we were here."

"Once we alert the local authorities, we need to pay a visit to the town's wizard, so that we can figure out what other treasures the Red Hand has bestowed upon us."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2009)

Sir Conrad smiles. "*I will happily share our information with the good lady. It would be my pleasure to provide her with more hobgoblin prisoners."*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So the plan's to drop by the jail to drop off the hobbos?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

OOC: Yes


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2009)

Hurrow, now that they were close to the town, walks beside the group again.  "Don't forget about the marching army of doom..."

[sblock=ooc]I just realized that my PHBII is on loan to a friend.  It may take me a little longer than expected to update Hurrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*



Rhun said:


> "Finally!" says the elf, with some obvious relief. "A warm meal and a cold beer would hit the spot!" Zazz chuckles. "Of course, I suppose we should find the Constable prior to taking our ease."



"If you all insist to eat and drink again... I'm more interested at meeting with the wizard."



Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad smiles. "*I will happily share our information with the good lady. It would be my pleasure to provide her with more hobgoblin prisoners."*



"Yes, we should get rid of them first. Perhaps they pay us for having to feed them while they are imprisoned."



EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow, now that they were close to the town, walks beside the group again.  "Don't forget about the marching army of doom..."



"I'm not forgetting. But let hit the stores first. If the informations cause a panic, the costs will go up."

Also Scavenger masks at least his undead condition.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2009)

As you move to the town, the guards let you in, somewhat surprised that the two groups that were sent out return together, considering that most adventurer's are loath to share their quests with others.

You return to the jail where the hobgoblin prisoner was located. The guards there send for Captain Soranna. She comes out and a smile is evident on her face as she spots the captured hobgoblins and your safe return.

*"Welcome back heroes! You've ended the hobgoblin threat I trust?"* she says excitededly *"We shall have a feast to honour you, The Green Apple will be alive with our celebration tonight. I must let Town Speaker Winston know."*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazz smiles sadly, and shakes his head. "Soranna, I am afraid the threat is worse than was thought...some many thousands hobgoblins gather at a place called Cinder Hill, and prepare to wage a war of conquest upon the vale. We have hurt them, and perhaps even slowed their advance, but they are not stopped."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

These prisoners spilt the beans, they did m'lady. Best you question them while you can. Sascha waits for the prisoners to be taken before taking the cart to the Inn and following the others where they shall go.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 17, 2009)

"There are dragons among them as well as the goblinoids.  We fought one at the bridge and were able to drive it away.  As Zazz said, we destroyed the bridge over the gorge, but it won't slow them for long."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2009)

She looks at you incredulously at the mention of the destroyed bridge, *"Uhh....what? The bridge is gone? Oh... dear. Um, please go wait at the Inn, I'll go grab the Town Speaker and we can talk further"* she gestures for two of the guardsmen to take the hobgoblins into the prison, the she turns and runs at full speed away from you into town.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Zazz frowns and claps Hurrow on the shoulder on Soranna runs off. "I was trying to avoid mentioning the bridge until we had to explain how we slowed the horde down. Best mention the hundreds of hobgoblin reinforcements marching down the road toward the bridge that led to our decision." The elf winks at his companion, and then heads out, leading the way to the inn.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2009)

*Virashil, Hp: 33/33, AC: 13/13/10*

"I hope they don't expect us to pay for that bridge," says Virashil with a slight grimace.

"To make an omelet, you've got to break a few eggs..."

"When the rest of you are done here, head back to the Inn.  I'm going to take the unidentified items over to the wizard for identification."

"Wait, do we have any money for that?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2009)

"*If you don't, I have more than enough to cover the costs of a petty divination if he does not choose to voluntarily aid us due to the rightness of our cause. Let us see what the Speaker can do. At the very least alert the other settlements of the oncoming horde, raise the alarm and call out what military aid these lands have to offer.*"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"I can not offer much in the way of money, but I would be interested to meet the wizard, too. Perhaps he will identfy on loan and we could sell him some of the items. I will come with you." Scavenger suggests.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

"I have a few quid on me," says Zazz. "How much do you need?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So it's Scavenger and Virashil going to visit the wizard, the others to the inn?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2009)

Virashil sees the others going to the Inn, then hears Scavenger offering to accompany her to the wizard.

"Uhh, perhaps going back to the Inn and listening to the town elder and Soranna is our best choice of action after all."

[sblock=OOC]
No way is Virashil going to go anywhere alone with the undead construct.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2009)

Sascha can be goin' w' m'Lady after if that be yer wish. I have a knack with the magics. In the blood as it were. He winks.

OOC: Sascha can help after the Inn.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

"Come Vira, and I'll buy you a glass of nice white wine," offers Zazz. "We can visit the made a bit later."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

The group arrives at The Green Apple, being offered drinks on the house for saving the town and all.

After a few minutes the door opens up and an obviously flustered Town Speaker enters, his face red from exhaustion and he struggles to catch his breath. Captain Soranna is at his side, equally red, but less winded than the man.

After a few moments another individuals walks in, a broad-shouldered woman with blonde-grey hair - Delora Zann, master of the town's livery stable.

The Town Speaker says *"We need privacy, get everyone out of here."* and Delora, Soranna, and the halfling proprietor, Kellin, usher the few townspeople in attendance outside, locking the door behind them.

They sit across from you, Winston speaks *"Well? Explain yourselves. I have restrained myself to keep from arresting you for the destruction of the most important trade route to our fair town in order to hear your side of the story, it had better be good."*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

"Well, as I was trying to explain earlier, before you all rushed off, the bridge was held by hobgoblins, under the command of Wyrmlord Koth. There was also a green dragon present, that we routed, but could not slay. During the battle, to prevent the many hobgoblin reinforcements that were coming, the bridge was destroyed." Zazz takes a slug of his ale. "In our defense, it has slowed the advance of the horde, and the truth is...there was no trade crossing it as long as the Red Hand held it anyway."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2009)

Sascha smiles a small smile to himself as everyone enters. He adds after Zazz has spoken. M'lord has the right of it, as those hobs that now take up your fine gaol will attest. We have the map of the fiends as well, that the lord Knight has read to make clear their plans. While the bridge will delay the horde's advance, the actions of these brave ones may not be enough once they regroup.[sblock=r1]If I were to make a Sleight of Hand check for any reason, would I have to roll or are we in a situation where I could take 10. 

On another note, Sascha is getting a feel for everyone in the room: Sense Motive +12 (not sure how many you want me to roll).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=Sascha]
Taking 10 is fine.

There's 4 NPC's here, feel free to roll either 1 for all of them or 1 for each of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=r1]The Speaker, Soranna, Delora, Kellin: 23, 14, 21, 21. Not ideal, not terrible (except for Sorrana... a least if she's a liar.)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2009)

Hurrow bites his tongue at the woman's response to their...his...actions to help them.  Instead he tries the more diplomatic route of Zazz.  "If we hadn't destroyed the bridge, the army would've burned this city to the ground before it could have been evacuated.  Now your people have a chance to live."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"There was dire need for our actions. A dragon, undead, outsiders and at least one giant were on the bridge... not to mention the wizard on the manticore!" Scavenger 'explains'..

[sblock=ooc]
Bluff +11, if needed. Technically the hellhounds are outsiders and scavenger and his troll (undead&giant) were on the bridge... 


Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2009)

Sir Conrad smiles and draws out the map. "*The hobgoblins we have faced were but the advance forces of a great horde. Dozens of tribes of hobgoblins, bugbears, and ogres, along with multiple dragons are marching out of the Wymsmoke mountains, here, to conquer the vale and enslave every man, woman, and child who is not put to the blade. Their initial approach was to take the bridge, here, and cross over to invade Devlin's Ferry. Their advance party had already taken the bridge when we arrived. We took it back and denied them that access point, granting us some time to raise the defense as they will seek to find another ford or create their own bridge. This will cost them time, but it will not stop them. Feel free to interrogate the prisoners we brought back but act quickly. The militia must be rasied, the call for allies and an army to oppose the horde must be sent as soon as possible. The horde must be stopped*."

He turns to the captain. "*What military forces are here and what can be called on, milady?"*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Zazz nods in agreement with all of his companions' words, and takes a gulp of his ale. "Swift action is certainly needed," he adds.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2009)

*SIGH* Lost this post 3 times... EnWorld sucks right now! Oh and I was stupid and forgot to CTRL+C.



stonegod said:


> [sblock=r1]The Speaker, Soranna, Delora, Kellin: 23, 14, 21, 21. Not ideal, not terrible (except for Sorrana... a least if she's a liar.)[/sblock]




[sblock=Sascha]
Town Speaker - Coward, indecisive, overwhelmed
Soranna - trying to stay out of the decisions, defers to Town Speaker
Delora - Strong-willed, carries herself with a military bearing, confident
Kellin - only cares about himself and his inn
[/sblock]



EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow bites his tongue at the woman's response to their...his...actions to help them.  Instead he tries the more diplomatic route of Zazz.  "If we hadn't destroyed the bridge, the army would've burned this city to the ground before it could have been evacuated.  Now your people have a chance to live."




*"I guess you're right, but it's going to take a lot of gold to repair it once this is all done"* Town Speaker Winston replies.



Walking Dad said:


> *Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*
> 
> "There was dire need for our actions. A dragon, undead, outsiders and at least one giant were on the bridge... not to mention the wizard on the manticore!" Scavenger 'explains'..






Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad smiles and draws out the map. "*The hobgoblins we have faced were but the advance forces of a great horde. Dozens of tribes of hobgoblins, bugbears, and ogres, along with multiple dragons are marching out of the Wymsmoke mountains, here, to conquer the vale and enslave every man, woman, and child who is not put to the blade. Their initial approach was to take the bridge, here, and cross over to invade Devlin's Ferry. Their advance party had already taken the bridge when we arrived. We took it back and denied them that access point, granting us some time to raise the defense as they will seek to find another ford or create their own bridge. This will cost them time, but it will not stop them. Feel free to interrogate the prisoners we brought back but act quickly. The militia must be rasied, the call for allies and an army to oppose the horde must be sent as soon as possible. The horde must be stopped*."
> 
> He turns to the captain. "*What military forces are here and what can be called on, milady?"*




*"Well, there's myself, about 30 of my regular guard and the militia, another 70 or so, so we got about 100 able-bodied people here"* she reports.

*"How are we going to deal with an army that size? Even with these adventurer's help we're doomed!"* the halfling says, then is promptly silenced by a withering look from Delora

*"What we need to know sir Knight, is how long we have till they're ready. We can make anyplans till we know what's coming"* the woman says.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *"What we need to know sir Knight, is how long we have till they're ready. We can make anyplans till we know what's coming"* the woman says.




Sir Conrad smiles and compliments the Captain, "*An astute question milady*." He gestures again to the map. "*Their plan was to have the dragon hold the bridge at the gorge until the horde could cross. We have driven off the dragon, slain the advance forces parties, and destroyed the bridge. They had planned to invade Drellin's Ferry on 'day 5' after having traversed the bridge and massed for an assault. How long would it take an army to circumvent the gorge or rebuild a serviceable bridge? We have bought time before the main army can be brought around, though the gorge is no barrier to the dragons flying across on raiding missions*."

He considers: "*The river crossing will likely be the most vulnerable point for the Red Hand army, though the dragons are likely to provide aerial cover. Brindol though looks to be a defensible walled fortification, the best area for a defensive action. What are the other military forces of the Vale that can be called up?"*

ooc I guess ENWorld ate my response from yesterday as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elven maid keeps a low profile, allowing the others to explain to the people what had transpired in the wood.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"We've also manage to enlist the aid of some forest giants," adds Zazz. "They were to harass the hobgoblin army in route...hopefully that will slow the enemy advance even further."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*



renau1g said:


> ...
> *"How are we going to deal with an army that size? Even with these adventurer's help we're doomed!"* the halfling says, then is promptly silenced by a withering look from Delora.
> ...




"The halfling is maybe right. But if you fight, you could maybe delay the army further. Unless they reanimate your remains to fill in their losses." Scavenger explains.

[sblock=ooc]
I like Scavenger. Maybe I should rename him to Richard 

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad smiles and compliments the Captain, "*An astute question milady*." He gestures again to the map. "*Their plan was to have the dragon hold the bridge at the gorge until the horde could cross. We have driven off the dragon, slain the advance forces parties, and destroyed the bridge. They had planned to invade Drellin's Ferry on 'day 5' after having traversed the bridge and massed for an assault. How long would it take an army to circumvent the gorge or rebuild a serviceable bridge? We have bought time before the main army can be brought around, though the gorge is no barrier to the dragons flying across on raiding missions*."
> 
> He considers: "*The river crossing will likely be the most vulnerable point for the Red Hand army, though the dragons are likely to provide aerial cover. Brindol though looks to be a defensible walled fortification, the best area for a defensive action. What are the other military forces of the Vale that can be called up?"*




*"Not sure what resources Brindol has at its disposal, never seen anything like this. They do have walled fortifications and would be the best place to hold out against an army. To get around the gorge? It's easily 20 miles to get around it, but the path ain't easy, especially for a big army. That should give us a bit of time."* Soranna replies



Rhun said:


> "We've also manage to enlist the aid of some forest giants," adds Zazz. "They were to harass the hobgoblin army in route...hopefully that will slow the enemy advance even further."




*"Ah, so there still are Twistusks in the woods? We thought they were all dead"* The Town Speaker replies



Walking Dad said:


> "The halfling is maybe right. But if you fight, you could maybe delay the army further. Unless they reanimate your remains to fill in their losses." Scavenger explains.




They all look at you with blanched faces, *"You mean they brought necromancers with them? Why didn't you say that earlier"* Delora replies, her confidence shrinking somewhat in the face of battling the undead.

*"Enough, I must convene the council and we can deliberate on the subject. Please don't leave town, we shall call you either later tonight or first thing in the morning."* the Town Speaker says, then gestures for the group to leave.

He turns back to you before exiting *"Oh, and get some rest, if what you say is true, you'll need it"*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2009)

Hurrow stands motioning to Virashil.  "You wanted to have the equipment identified?  Let's go."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"I will accompany you. I have only need for rest, when I expanded my arcane energies." Scavenger explains.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2009)

Sascha agrees to go as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2009)

"OK, lets go find this wizard."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

The group sets out from the tavern all together, having already rested at the bridge, and arrive at the home of the resident arcanist, Sertieren the Wise. The elderly halfling answers the door and welcomes you in, seemingly excited to see you again.

*"Welcome again. So you took care of them hobgoblins did ya? Ah if I were younger I'd be right there with ya, but my knees, they ain't so good anymore."* Sertieren says, unseen servants bringing tea and cookies into the room.

*"I don't suppose you came here for a social call, did you?"* the halfling asks, leaning back in his chair, the hairy, unshod feet propped up on a footstool.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2009)

"Unfortunately not," says the elf,"we don't have much time, and need a few magical trinkets identified."

"Would you be able to assist us in this endevour?"

OOC: anyone have a list of the items we need ID'd?  (wand, boots.... some scrolls and potions...)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

"Yes, we'd like to equip ourselves to better deal with the remaining threat to the town." adds Zazz.

*OOC: I don't have a list. Oops!*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"I'm also interested in standard summoning paraphernalia. For a familiar." Scavenger explains to the wizard.

[sblock=ooc]
Don't look at Scavenger. He was out of function when you acquired most of it.

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] I thought that all of the stuff from the Keep was ID'ed in the field -- it was only the stuff found at the bridge that we needed to ID.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Hurrow is finally updated.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Unfortunately not," says the elf,"we don't have much time, and need a few magical trinkets identified."
> 
> "Would you be able to assist us in this endevour?"
> 
> OOC: anyone have a list of the items we need ID'd?  (wand, boots.... some scrolls and potions...)




*"But of course, although some expensive components are required for the divinations I can offer you some discount for saving the town and all"* the halfling replies, taking your unidentified equipment and then stops when he looks at Virashil's longsword. 

*"Might I see that weapon m'lady? It has quite the unusual enchantment about it and I would like to study it. Perhaps if you allow me to I can offer my services in exchange?"* Sertieren says.

Assuming the group agrees, he walks upstairs to his workshop and begins tinkering away, having left a plate of biscuits and a kettle warming on the fire for you while you wait.

Coming back he has a tremendous smile on his face, *"Well you are indeed lucky this day, for I managed to find out all about your finds..."* he continues

[sblock=OOC]
1 x wand of MM - CL 5 - 10 charges left
1 x potion of fly
2 x potion of CSW
Bag of Holding (Type I)
scroll of Mount
2 x elixers of truth 
[/sblock]

*... I also have something that I would like to give you to aid you in your efforts to save the Vale. A ring that will keep you hidden from even those that can see in the dark, it kept me safe when we used to battle orcs."* he says, handing Sascha a ring (of darkhidden - SPC)

*"I was studying your blade when something rather odd happened, the enchantment seemed rather odd as I mentioned and as I was studying it, the sword warped in front of me, which I have never seen before"* the halfling says, bringing up the weapon, the blade seems to have shrunk in size. 

[sblock=OOC]
Changed from longsword to shortsword to correct a dumb DM mistake.
[/sblock]



Walking Dad said:


> *Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*
> 
> "I'm also interested in standard summoning paraphernalia. For a familiar." Scavenger explains to the wizard.




*"Certainly"*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

"Ah," says Zazz, raising an eyebrow as the halfling hands back the now shortened sword. "Now it is much more my style." The elf takes the weapon and spins it through a practice routing, nodding as he decides the weight and balance are proper.

*OOC: Jog my memory, Renau1g...it was a +1 bane (dragons) sword, right?*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

"*Do you have anything you can further suggest for confronting dragons? I fought with a green and expect it to return for a further bout. Its breath was a corrosive cloud. And there may be a red to come as well."*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Ah," says Zazz, raising an eyebrow as the halfling hands back the now shortened sword. "Now it is much more my style." The elf takes the weapon and spins it through a practice routing, nodding as he decides the weight and balance are proper.
> 
> *OOC: Jog my memory, Renau1g...it was a +1 bane (dragons) sword, right?*




[sblock=OOC]
Yup.
[/sblock]



Voadam said:


> "*Do you have anything you can further suggest for confronting dragons? I fought with a green and expect it to return for a further bout. Its breath was a corrosive cloud. And there may be a red to come as well."*




*"Ah, dragons, difficult foes to be sure. I might be able to come up with something, but I will need time to brew it"* the wizard replies.

[sblock=OOC]
Current available potions/scrolls to buy:

Scroll - 1 dispel magic, 1 fly, 1 invisibility, 1 fireball, 1 mage armour, 1 web
potions - Cat's Grace, Invisibility, Fly
Items - Ring of Protection +2, Bracers of Armour +1

He can make any potion/scroll of up to 3rd level (except necromancy and enchantment) as well as any wondrous item up to 5th level
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Inside the dragon's nest, you find a cloak (moderate transmutation), 2 more potions (moderate conjuration), and a pair of walking boots (fain transutation). 

What about these items?

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

"*Do you have any lore on the dragons of the area? Have you ever heard the name Ozyrrendium?"*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Inside the dragon's nest, you find a cloak (moderate transmutation), 2 more potions (moderate conjuration), and a pair of walking boots (fain transutation).
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Whoops...
Potions - CMW
Cloak of Charisma +2
Boots - Boots of Elvenkind
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2009)

Sascha knuckles his forehead at the ring, thanking the wizard.

OOC: heh, heh.  'Course, I need darkvision... or mindsight (lvl 9, here I come...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"Thanks. I will start the ritual as soon as possible." Scavenger says looking at the ritual paraphernalia.

[sblock=ooc]
Scavenger would be most interested in the cloak, to boost his magic and in a better ring of protection.

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elf looks on disheartened slightly as the cloak's use is revealed.

"Unfortunately, I already have one of those, and I'm not foolish enough to think of wearing both at the same time -- it'd be ungodly hot and look stupid."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"I would be interested in this cloak then. It will help to strengthen my magics." Scavenger says at the cloak.

[sblock=ooc]
Scavenger would be most interested in the cloak, to boost his magic and in a better ring of protection.

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Do you have any lore on the dragons of the area? Have you ever heard the name Ozyrrendium?"*




*"Well....dragons in the area you say? Hmmm....well, there is a rumour of a green by the name you mentioned, although he was to have left this area long ago when his mother was destroyed by Lord Vraath's men. There are other tales of dragons as well. I have heard that a red and blue have been spotted recently by a group of dwarves searching for new mineral deposits in the Wyrmsmokes"* Sertieren replies.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20 8=24
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Sir Conrad nods at the information.

"*I will take the flight potion. Ozzyrendium tried to knock me into the canyon drop in our clash. Even braced it was a matter of inches that I was not toppled to my doom. How long will it last?*"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

*"Ah yes, that would be important to know wouldn't it? This potion should serve you for about 5 minutes, give or take a second"* the halfling replies

[sblock=OOC]
sorry, forgot to mention all potions are CL5
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

"Ah, and how much for the potion of _Cat's Grace?_" asks Zazz.


*WD, if you buy the better ring of protection, Zazz would be interested in buying Scavenger's +1 from him. I'm not sure how much we have in total loot, though. Zazz could also sell his shortsword +1 for coin, I suppose, now that he has the shortsword of dragonslaying.*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2009)

Hurrow looks over the halfling's possesion with interest. "I assume the scoll of dispel magic is arcane in nature?"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the absence, but I assume you know that I'll be absent about every three days or so.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Ah, and how much for the potion of _Cat's Grace?_" asks Zazz.




*"Ah,for you I can offer it for 250 gold pieces, that is far from what I would normally charge, but you are doing a service for the town" * the halfling says.

[sblock=OOC]
Note: Items bought are 15% off of DMG prices
[/sblock]



EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow looks over the halfling's possesion with interest. "I assume the scoll of dispel magic is arcane in nature?"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Sorry for the absence, but I assume you know that I'll be absent about every three days or so.[/sblock]




*"Yes, my talents do not extend into the realm of the divine unfortunately."* he replies.

[sblock=OOC]
No Prob Evo, at least you're working right now, especially in MI, we are not quite as bad here across the river, but we're the worst in Canada, 14% unemployment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Zazz smiles, and begins to count out coins, both gold and platinum. The elf gracefully spins them forth from his pouch, pack and from hidden pockets in his clothing, dazzling the group with his agile display. He tosses them in the air, dances them across knuckles, and juggles them to let them drop in an ever-growing pile on the halfling's counter. "While I am naturally as graceful as a cat, a little extra can never hurt, eh?"


*OOC: Zazz will buy the Cat's Grace potion. Character sheet updated.*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2009)

Sascha looks to the boots and to Zazz. Those could be a might useful to the either of us. Thoughts, 'guv?

OOC: Any other divisions of the loot? Are we selling anything?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

"I prefer my own boots, actually," replies Zazz with a smile. "They have magics to speed me on my way."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2009)

stonegod said:


> ...
> 
> OOC: Any other divisions of the loot? Are we selling anything?



ooc: I hope we do. Not much money to spend for good Scavenger otherwise.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I'm lucky enough to have a good job here.  I try and keep up on news and such, but I didn't realize Canada was bad off too.  Good luck to you.[/sblock]

"He has nothing I need." The shifter brushes his braids from his face.  "I am ready to depart."

[sblock=ooc]Nothing I can really use.  I good to go otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Anyone need anything else?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Anyone need anything else?
> [/sblock]






Walking Dad said:


> ooc: I hope we do. Not much money to spend for good Scavenger otherwise.



ooc: If we have the money, the ring +2, the cloak and some onyxes for later use (spell component).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm good.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: If we have the money, the ring +2, the cloak and some onyxes for later use (spell component).




[sblock=OOC]
Do you guys have the money? I haven't been tracking your loot for you, sorry
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

ooc are the boots and cloak the ones mentioned here from Wyrmlord Koth?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

*OOC: We've been terrible at loot tracking. *


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

OOC - It's all DeWar's fault.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "I prefer my own boots, actually," replies Zazz with a smile. "They have magics to speed me on my way."




"*If neither of you are interested in them then I am. Let us confer for a moment*."

We have acquired

1 x wand of MM - CL 5 - 10 charges left
1 x potion of fly
2 x potion of CSW
Bag of Holding (Type I)
scroll of Mount
2 x elixers of truth 
Potions - CMW
Cloak of Charisma +2
Boots - Boots of Elvenkind

Scavenger wants the cloak,
Either Sohen or Sir Conrad will want the boots.
I assume Virashil wants the wand and scroll?
I see a party use for each of the potions and the bag.

I think we are selling none and so any new purchases must be out of pocket unless someone locates a loot post where valuables were found in which case we should divide that up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

ooc: In this case, Scavenger will have to sell two of his own potions to get the summoning components (100gp). And how do we pay for the identification?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Identifaction is free, he owes you one
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So we either make Sohen even more stealthy or give Conrad some stealth. How bad is his ACP?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 21, 2009)

OOC:  I say give it to Sohen.  If we were all decently stealthy it'd be different.  We are not I think.  I think we'd be better off making our stealthy ones more so.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2009)

ooc Move Silent +13 including mithril breastplate armor penalty for Sir Conrad. He was not just tank but also acting as point man ranging scout with his 40 move and high move silent before he joined up with you lot.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

*OOC: +15 Move Silently/Hide for Zazz. If Sohen takes the boots, a large percentage of us will be able to move around stealthily.*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

ooc - yeah, you can sneak ahead and leave Virashil and Scavenger to get more "acquanted"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: If Voadam's fine with Sohen getting the boots, I'm game. Either that, or we flip. Either way, we should get on.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 27, 2009)

ooc - let me know and we'll get moving. So what are you going to do after this? Wait in the tavern until Town Speaker comes calling?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4942459-post879.html


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> ooc - let me know and we'll get moving. So what are you going to do after this? Wait in the tavern until Town Speaker comes calling?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4942459-post879.html



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2009)

Zazz leads the way back to the tavern, hoping to get another ale and some rest before the speaker returned. Fighting hobgoblins was always fun...but enjoying the fruits of one's labor was equally as entertaining.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

Sascha, making sure first that no one is waiting for them, makes his way back up to his solitary room to rest for the night.[sblock=r1]'Sascha' may be going to sleep, but Sohen is going to become some nondescript person (changing his clothes as well) and sneak back down to the main room to keep an eye on things. Maybe to a Gather Info check as well on what the town thinks/doing/if there any odd suspicions about the new comers. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2009)

Hurrow transform into his aerial form once they leave the shop.  The shifter flies about, landing on the roof of the inn eventually.  He enjoys the view and nature for  a while.  _When the goblins come, they will burn and destroy.  But nature always wins, she will spring up again in time._


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Although he needs no sleep,Scavenger still needs a quiet (unseen) place for his summoning.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2009)

As you are waiting around the tavern for Norro Winston and company to return, the door opens up and a black-haired woman enters. Her face is streaked with the dust of the road. She wears a soldier's tunic of blue and white over a shirt of mail, with the stylized symbol of a golden lion over her heart. She signals for the barkeep *"Ale"* she rasps, adding *"Send for your speaker, I have ill news"* as she nearly collapses into a chair. 

[sblock=Know Local DC 5]
You know that the lion is a symbol of Brindol, largest settlement in the region. This women is most likely a Lion of Brindol, a member of their armed forces.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Zazz lounges back in his chair, kicking his feet up onto the table nonchalantly. He takes a swig of his dark ale and turns his attention to the soldier. "If it has to do with hobgoblins, specifically The Red Hand, then we already know..."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2009)

*"It does have to do with hobgoblins. They are around here too? . The situation is much worse than we thought. My patrol and I were riding along old Rhest Trail. Five days ago we ran into a roadblock constructed, manned by hobgoblins and ogres, blocking the vale from the north. They were too strong for us and we were forced to retreat. My captain sent several of us riding to warn folks across the Vale to avoid the trail. So here I am. So what's this about a Red Hand?"* she asks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

"Apparently it is the name that the combined hobgoblin tribes of the region are now calling themselves. But the situation is worse than you know." Zazz takes another gulp of his ale. "The are are an army, at least several thousand strong, and plan to destroy the entire vale. We've been in multiple battles with them, and dealt them some setbacks. But they are still coming. The communities of the vale need to prepare for war."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 30, 2009)

Hurrow, seeing the exhausted and hurt rider from afar, flies down and shapeshifts.  Hearing her comments, the druid does his best to tend to her wounds.

[sblock=ooc]As we haven't slept yet, I'll expend as much healing as it takes.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

"Yes, yes, what a tragedy. Are we supposed to run and destroy this road block or can we get just one undisturbed night." He asks in his cold voice, somehow managing to sound annoyed.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

Zazz chuckles and takes another slug of ale, finishing the mug. He waves at the barkeep. "If you've got anything more stout than that, it would do me right!" he calls. Then he turns to Scavenger. "Perhaps some sleep before we deal with this road block would be ideal. But I'm just itching to have another crack at these hobs! Call me crazy, but their is something about cutting down goblinoids that makes my bones tingle!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Hurrow, seeing the exhausted and hurt rider from afar, flies down and shapeshifts.  Hearing her comments, the druid does his best to tend to her wounds.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]As we haven't slept yet, I'll expend as much healing as it takes.[/sblock]




The damage is easily taken care of, her wounds are less physical, and the weight of the hard travels on the roads have taken their toll.



Rhun said:


> "Apparently it is the name that the combined hobgoblin tribes of the region are now calling themselves. But the situation is worse than you know." Zazz takes another gulp of his ale. "The are are an army, at least several thousand strong, and plan to destroy the entire vale. We've been in multiple battles with them, and dealt them some setbacks. But they are still coming. The communities of the vale need to prepare for war."




*"I'm on my way back to Brindol then"* she mutters, draining what's left of her ale. *"This news can't wait. Please pass along my message to the Speaker"* the woman says, as she prepares to leave.



Walking Dad said:


> *Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*
> 
> "Yes, yes, what a tragedy. Are we supposed to run and destroy this road block or can we get just one undisturbed night." He asks in his cold voice, somehow managing to sound annoyed.




*"I don't care what you do monster. For all I care you can go and jump in that river over there"* she says, clearly annoyed at the tin man.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2009)

A random tavern-person looks a bit scared by the news. He looks afrighted at the woman from Brindol. Are we to run to Brindol, then? Leave our town? Is the road open from 'ere to there?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"A moment, before you leave," says Zazz. "Tell us exactly where this roadblock is...might be we will get a chance to do something about it. Also, if you could ask your masters in Brindol to send warning to the other nearby communities, it might help?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

stonegod said:


> A random tavern-person looks a bit scared by the news. He looks afrighted at the woman from Brindol. Are we to run to Brindol, then? Leave our town? Is the road open from 'ere to there?




*"Aye, it was as I just traveled it. If there is an army this size coming, you'd do best to come to Brindol. Our walls can hold them back"* she replies.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 12]
She's not 100% confident in the safety of the city, either one
[/sblock]



Rhun said:


> "A moment, before you leave," says Zazz. "Tell us exactly where this roadblock is...might be we will get a chance to do something about it. Also, if you could ask your masters in Brindol to send warning to the other nearby communities, it might help?"




She gives you directions along the Dawn Way to the trail. *"I'll make sure the captain sends word out to the other communities."* she says.

[sblock=ooc]
It is also on the map from the bugbear
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *"It does have to do with hobgoblins. They are around here too? . The situation is much worse than we thought. My patrol and I were riding along old Rhest Trail. Five days ago we ran into a roadblock constructed, manned by hobgoblins and ogres, blocking the vale from the north. They were too strong for us and we were forced to retreat. My captain sent several of us riding to warn folks across the Vale to avoid the trail. So here I am. So what's this about a Red Hand?"* she asks.




"*How many would you say were there? I am ready to depart the moment duty calls.*"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> It is also on the map from the bugbear
> [/sblock]*



*

Sir Conrad pulls out his captured map.

"So we take the Dawn's Way to Talar then North to Witch Cross then Northwest on the Rhest Trail. How far up the trail is it past the river? Can you tell me anything of the lizardfolk population up there or who or what the Tower of Saarvith may be here out in the swamps west of the trail?"*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 31, 2009)

*"Yeah that's right, probably about halfway up the trail. Ain't many lizardfolk left, been declining for years. More a myth to keep children out of the swamps. I ain't never heard of any towers in the swamp"* the woman replies, then looks closer at the map you pulled out.

*"Where did you get this map?'* she asks, looking at the notations on it. *"What does all this scratch say?* she adds.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

"We took it off the leader of the hobgoblin vanguard," says Zazz, sipping at his new ale. "It is an overview of the Red Hand's battle plans. Judging from the force we've seen thus far, I think it would be best to evacuate the town...get these people to Brindol. You say it is better defended than Drellin's Ferry, yes?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger just shrugs. Actually he could stay inside a river and let the army pass. He wasn't as fragile and in need of air as humanoids.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *"Yeah that's right, probably about halfway up the trail. Ain't many lizardfolk left, been declining for years. More a myth to keep children out of the swamps. I ain't never heard of any towers in the swamp"* the woman replies, then looks closer at the map you pulled out.
> 
> *"Where did you get this map?'* she asks, looking at the notations on it. *"What does all this scratch say?* she adds.




"*The army is planning to come through this way.*" Sir Conrad gestures at the map progress lines. "*You must raise the alarm and call out all the hosts that can be raised, all the allies that can be called on. We slowed them by destroying the bridge here. But the horde is not stopped, only delayed.*"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 3, 2009)

Hurrow looks on in silence, sipping his drink.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*The army is planning to come through this way.*" Sir Conrad gestures at the map progress lines. "*You must raise the alarm and call out all the hosts that can be raised, all the allies that can be called on. We slowed them by destroying the bridge here. But the horde is not stopped, only delayed.*"




*"I will ride straight away to Brindol. This map would do a lot to help me convince them of this threat. Can you part with it?"* she asks, then turns to Zazz, *"That is not for me to decide, if you speak to the Speaker perhaps he can make that decision."* she adds


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Zazz smiles dashingly at the soldier woman. "Of course, as far as evacuating is concerned. But can you confirm that Brindol is better defended than this place?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2009)

*Virashil*

Virashil comes back down from her room to find the others engaged in conversation with some soldier-woman.

Upon eavesdropping on their exchanges for a while to catch up on the goings on, she looks positively concerned.

"How long ago was this roadblock erected?"

"I'm somewhat curious as to how the Red Hand will approach the Vale now, with the bridge out of commission.  As I see it, they either will attempt to cross the river near the Witchwood and make their way through it, or take the North Road around the north side of Lake Rhest."

"As an army of any size, I cannot imagine them blazing a trail through the dense Witchwood, so I would wager that they will take the North Road and attempt to re-enter the Vale via the Rhest Trail."

"This roadblock could be their contingency plan."

"How far off is it from here?  A days journey?  More?  Less?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2009)

*Tell them of my glory . . .*

Sir Conrad turns to Scavenger and Virashil. "*Can either of you scribe or magic up a copy quickly? It will be important for us to reference these details as we strike at the heart of this matter*."

He turns back to the woman "*Tell Brindol that Sir Conrad Cyr, knight errant of the order of the Seelenritter, has seen these armies and fought off their lead dragon, Ozzyrendium. I advise raising the host of the land, calling in what allies you may, and preparing for a harsh humanoid invasion intent on conquest. I will continue to take the fight to them directly engaging them where needed*."  He considers and smiles "*If you can haul a bound hobgoblin back with you quickly, we took prisoners that can testify as to what is to come. They know of the gathering host and intent to invade, though they were not privy to most of the details of their leaders' battle plans. I would make you a gift of one of them*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elf shakes her head.

"No -- my talent is not manifested from cavorting with musty old tomes -- so I am no more skilled at transcription than, say yourself."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

"I can copy it, by mundane means, of course, and I am fluent in the foul language of the goblins," says Zazz. "Makes it easier to tell them to dig their own graves," he adds with a wink. "But to copy it would take some time, and I'd require paper and writing instruments."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Virashil comes back down from her room to find the others engaged in conversation with some soldier-woman.
> 
> Upon eavesdropping on their exchanges for a while to catch up on the goings on, she looks positively concerned.
> 
> ...




*"I don't know how long it's been there, nobody told us about it anyways. I think you have the right of it with coming into the Vale. It's easily 100 miles to there from here. Probably closer to 3 days without killing your horse to get there."* she says.



Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad turns to Scavenger and Virashil. "*Can either of you scribe or magic up a copy quickly? It will be important for us to reference these details as we strike at the heart of this matter*."
> 
> He turns back to the woman "*Tell Brindol that Sir Conrad Cyr, knight errant of the order of the Seelenritter, has seen these armies and fought off their lead dragon, Ozzyrendium. I advise raising the host of the land, calling in what allies you may, and preparing for a harsh humanoid invasion intent on conquest. I will continue to take the fight to them directly engaging them where needed*."  He considers and smiles "*If you can haul a bound hobgoblin back with you quickly, we took prisoners that can testify as to what is to come. They know of the gathering host and intent to invade, though they were not privy to most of the details of their leaders' battle plans. I would make you a gift of one of them*."




*"I will gladly take one of these prisoners, without the map they're the next best thing. Thank you"* she says, standing up and proceeding to the door, awaiting Sir Conrad to deliver on his offer.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ever the gentleman.*



renau1g said:


> *"I don't know how long it's been there, nobody told us about it anyways. I think you have the right of it with coming into the Vale. It's easily 100 miles to there from here. Probably closer to 3 days without killing your horse to get there."* she says.
> 
> 
> 
> *"I will gladly take one of these prisoners, without the map they're the next best thing. Thank you"* she says, standing up and proceeding to the door, awaiting Sir Conrad to deliver on his offer.




"*This way milady*." Sir Conrad will gallantly lead her to the prison where the hobgoblins are held and explain the situation to the Captain if she is there or her men if she is not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger just shrugs. "Animating a dead scribe and let him doing the job... but that would be a bit complicated..."
 
[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
So, any more RP, or ready for the Town Speaker to return?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

*OOC: I think we are ready for the return of the speaker.*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 12, 2009)

OOC:  I am ready too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I think we are ready for the return of the speaker.*



same here


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

The group is waiting after the return of Sir Conrad to the tavern. The minutes pass agonizingly slow, but at least the food and drink are free. They should be a welcome break from the dried meat of the trail rations. 

The door finally opens and a young lad, barely old enough to grow a bit of a fuzzy mustache enters. He confidently walks up to you and says *"The Speaker's asked me ta come and bring you to him"*. He beckons you to follow. He leads you out of the tavern and down the packed dirt roads. The home of the Speaker is one of the larger homes in the area, as expected. On its property is several orchards, the apple trees in full bloom. The domicile overlooks what appears to be a park as well, some children are running around the area and a few farmers are just closing up some stands. As you get closer to the house you notice a pair of guardsmen who nod in your direction as you pass.

You are brought to a room inside the home, most likely a library. Inside the sitting room is Kellin, the halfling owner of the Old Bridge Inn, Captain Soranna, Delora Zann, woman who owns the livery stables, and a tall, sour-faced man, who introduces himself as Iornel. 

[sblock=Sascha]
You know Iornel is the largest landowner in the area, having large tracts of lands that he rents out to local farmers
[/sblock]

Norro Winston enters the room and says *"Well, as you may already know, we represent the town council and you all know why we're here."* he says without preamble, a surprise from a politician. *"In a matter of days, we're going to have an army of goblins, hobgoblins, and other monsters here on our doorsteps. What do we do? Fight? Try to talk to them? Abandon the town and flee? Or do nothing and hope to Lathandar they don't come this way"*

At this Iornel stands up, *"We can't let them take everything we've worked so hard for, just because some of us lack the nerve to stand up to this rabble"* he says, looking to the Speaker and Captain Sorrana, *"Besides these men and woman have already defeated the creatures, with their help and the rivers defense, we can hold out against them."*

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 15]
Delora - Her mood is grim and her face tight
Sorrana - shares Delora's sentiments
Iornel - His tone and mannerisms seem sarcastic
Kellin - Surprisingly optimistic
Winston - Flustered 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 12, 2009)

When the messenger knocks on Sascha's room to get him, there is no answer, but his is already outside waiting for the rest when they emerge. 

Sascha sits back unassumingly, but seems to pick up the details not said. [Sense Motive 28]

The man looks to the knight at the elf, already hearing what they have to say in his head.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Zazz gives a sarcastic laugh at Iornel's words. "You can't stand against this foe. There are literally thousands of hobgoblins, along with there demonic and draconic allies. This village couldn't stand against a single one of their dragons, let alone the entire force." The elf shakes his head. "While we've faced the enemy, all we've done is slow them down, not defeat them. You must flee to safer ground. Perhaps Brindpl? At least the wall there will provide protection against he hobgoblins." Turning from Iornel, Zazz looks at the Speaker and Sorrana. "If you decide to stand and fight against our better judgement, that is your choice of course...but I will not stand by you and throw my life away."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger just shrugs:
"Fight? No, you not stand a change against the horde and the dragons. And even if we wanted to save you, we cannot protect you.
Try to talk to them? Foolishness, you have nothing to offer for them. They know no mercy.
Waiting for divine help? Good luck...
Abandon the town and flee? At last some plan with at least a hint of success. You may loose some of your old, young and sick on the way, but this seems like your only chance.

So, doesn't seem to be much to discuss.

And you", he looks at Iornel, "if you want to fight, take your 'freedom fighters' and stay back to buy the rest some time. They maybe need a martyr to rally more troops."


[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 7h
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 6/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 14, 2009)

[sblock=Sense motive]sense motive (1d20+4=21) [/sblock]

"Your tone is mocking," he says to Iornel.  "Let us hope you are just bitter on losing your home.  Clearly you care more about that than your life or the lives of the other townspeople."

"The others are correct.  We cannot stand here.  The dragons will fly over the river and destroy us from the air.  Running is our only hope.  Like the packs of dogs that roam the plains, our strength lies in numbers."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2009)

The halfling speaks up as silence hangs in the room for a moment as the group absorbs the words of the adventurer's. 

*"Well, they're goblins right? And dragons, you said? They like gold and treasure, or so the bards say. Why don't we all put together a tribute and offer it to them to leave us be? We can then see to our defenses so if they try and come back we can be ready."* Kellin offers

Town Speaker Winston replies *"Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try and talk to them and at least ask what they want... maybe we should tell folks to get their children and the elderly in wagons heading east just in case. What do you think?"*

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay, was seeing if s@s wanted Virashil to add anything
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Zazz casts an incredulous look at the halfling and the Speaker. "You cannot parlay with them, or offer them a bribe. They are bent on conquest. They have no desire for peaceful cohabitation. What is your bribe worth, when they will just take all of your possessions anyway?" Zazz shakes his head. "No, you must leave. If you delay at all, it will cost your people their lives."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> The halfling speaks up as silence hangs in the room for a moment as the group absorbs the words of the adventurer's.
> 
> *"Well, they're goblins right? And dragons, you said? They like gold and treasure, or so the bards say. Why don't we all put together a tribute and offer it to them to leave us be? We can then see to our defenses so if they try and come back we can be ready."* Kellin offers
> 
> Town Speaker Winston replies *"Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try and talk to them and at least ask what they want... maybe we should tell folks to get their children and the elderly in wagons heading east just in case. What do you think?"*




"*Heh, heh, heh, hah, ha*." The knight smiles at the joke. "*We have already asked them their intentions. Did you not question the ones we captured? They want your lands for their own and your people as slaves. I do not believe you would find such tributary terms acceptable. No. All of the vale must unite to oppose them, not appease them. You have some time before they arrive, I'd suggest making good use of it. My advice is to alert the countryside, tell families to flee to safety and put out the call for men to join in the defense of the Vale. From what I've seen Brindol looks defensible. We shall be heading north shortly, a wing of the army is circling above the wood and we must leave to meet that threat as it is the most imminent one.*"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2009)

Sascha, who had been listening silently, take off his hat and holds it between his hands, worrying its edge. M'lords, m'ladies. Methinks that t'hobs are comin'. They ain't interested in negotiatin' or pay or any of that. They want ter kill and take. Its tha'simple. They'll a'tie up your bonnie palones and do terrible fings t'em, make 'em envy t'painful deaths they be givin' t'men folk. Yer can rabbit all ya want, but you'll all be brown bread one way or t'other. Best ya whole up in Brindol if yer skin be important to all those 'ere.

OOC: Lets start some Diplomacy, shall we: 13 ain't too hot. Its his accent.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

As the group makes their points, Delora Zann stands up *"I've seen towns put to the torch before. Death and slavery await us if we remain here. We must gather what we can and flee east, to Brindol, as soon as we can. If the council decides otherwise, I shall resign immediately and convince whomever I see of the dire threat approaching and warn them to get out."* she says passionately.

Captain Sorrana stands next to the other woman and nods her ascent. Iormel is in a huff not saying anything and the halfing and Town Speaker seem like they're leaning this way, but need a bit mroe convincing.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

Zazz nods at the two women. "Thank you, ladies. At least the two of you exhibit wisdom." Turning to face the men, Zazz' face grows stern. "This is no rabble or raid, gentlemen. This is a conquering army. If you stay, the men will be killed, and the women raped and forced into servitude. You do not have the strength to repel a company of their savage warriors, let alone their entire army. They have worgs and hell hounds, and they have clerics and wizards with powerful magics among their number. Not to mention the dragons, which can strafe your village and set it alight without even putting themselves within reach of your weapons!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

*Sir Conrad*

"*Strategically the best stand as well as the greatest safety will be at the walls of Brindol*."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Nobody's heard from s@s in a while have they? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

*OOC: He came back for a day or two, and then disappeared again. I'm not sure what is going on with him, but I haven't completely given up on him yet.*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, I just wanted to see if Virashil wanted to pipe in. Part of the reason I held off on moving it forward... as most of you made convincing arguments against staying/fighting/parlaying.  Things lost a bit of momentum and I plan to forge ahead either tomorrow or Monday.  
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry not to have mentioned the fact that I have been in Tennessee w/ my in-laws for the past week, with little time for internet activity.  Should be back home tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

*OOC: Woot! A post from S@s. YAY!*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 23, 2009)

*Virashil*

The elven lass sat idly by on a chair while the others spoke.  She cared not for the politics that enslaved and ruled the villages of man, nor did she care, not attempt to gleen anything from the facial expressions of the town leaders.

What she wanted to do, was track the movements of these dragons and help those that truly were in need, instead of listening to the leaders of this town prattle on like babies.

As the others seemed to come to the conclusion that Brindol was the safest bet, she tacitly agreed.

But her mind was already wandering to the barricade set up on the road, that she would soon be observing....

[sblock=OOC]

BTW, if no one wants the _Wand of Magic Missile_, then Virashil will add it to her inventory.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

The council listens to the group's words and at least Norro Winston has been swayed enough for him to vote in favour of evacuating. Iormel votes against as does the halfling, but Delora & Soranna vote to leave. The matter settled the Town Speaker lets the PC's know they'll be heading out the next day.

**********Next Day***********

The town of Drellin's Ferry is empty, houses stare vacantly at the silent road. The sun has just vanished behind the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. Town Speaker Winston takes a deep breath, having called you for a moment of time, and wipes tears from his eyes. *"It seems we are out of time"* he says, *"We'd best be going now if we wish to keep ahead of their worg riders"*

Captain Sorrana is with him and nods to you *"You've done us good heroes. Without your warning they'd have gotten to the river before we would have noticed them. You've saved many lives today. I know you mentioned investigating a road block up north, I'll make sure that Lord Jarmaath knows about it"* she says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

[sblock=ooc]

Were I able to do the summoning ritual?

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h (shared with familiar)
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 57/57 (6 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/6
3rd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=WD]
Not yet, you haven't had 24 hours of uniterrupted time yet. You can stay in town (nobody will stop you) to cast it, but know that you should let the others know your intentions
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

Zazz smiles at Sorrana's words. "I am certain we shall see you again err too long," he says. "Once our bloody work is done, we will make our way to Brindol."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2009)

Hurrow bows his head slightly, his braided hair framing his face.  "We shall take care of the roadblock.  Hopefully any farmers from isolated farms won't try and get through before then."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=WD]
> Not yet, you haven't had 24 hours of uniterrupted time yet. You can stay in town (nobody will stop you) to cast it, but know that you should let the others know your intentions
> [/sblock]



[sblock=r1]
Your before answers made it seem you would allow a 'fast-casting' in 12 h.
If not, I will have to ask the others to wait, or sacrifice some considerable help.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Sure, 12 hours. You don't need to sleep right? You can have started when the meat-y folks went to sleep. and finished it just as the last groups are leaving the area. Sorry for the confusion
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger finally arrives, having spend the night closed in, doing his summoning. On his left shoulder sits a raven.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h (shared with familiar)
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 66/66 (7 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/6
3rd - 5/5

Familiar (Draxidanius)

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h
- _Alternate form_ Raven

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 33/33 (7 HD)       Dmg Red: 5/good or silver
Fort:+3     Refl:+6       Will:+5, Imp qualities, Evasion, share spells

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

renau1g ooc

[sblock]Any chance for Sir Conrad to seduce the captain for one tryst the night before she leads the evacuation and he heads off to investigate the roadblock?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2009)

OOC: This raven is not a skeletal raven by chance?


----------



## renau1g (Nov 27, 2009)

Voadam said:


> renau1g ooc
> 
> [sblock]Any chance for Sir Conrad to seduce the captain for one tryst the night before she leads the evacuation and he heads off to investigate the roadblock?[/sblock]




[sblock=Voadam only]
Sure. She'd be fairly susceptible to your PC after such heroic efforts
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

"I'd supposed we'd best get a good night's rest," suggests Zazz. "We should get on the road early tomorrow."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2009)

The group rests easily in any of the buildings of their choosing, the Town Speaker's place offers the most inviting location with its more comfortable setting. The only building in town off limits is the wizard's tower, the halfling warned you before he set out about the battery of arcane locks and traps that he set out for any who tried to enter. He joked that this was his part of the war effort, as he rode atop a covered wagon, filled with books, scrolls, and some minor magical items.

The next morning comes without incident and you feel ready to continue.

[sblock=ooc]
Marching order if you please
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 30, 2009)

*Virashil*

Virashil wakes from her trance, refreshed and eager to set back out onto the road.

In her future, lies a roadblock, and in those minions of evil dragonkind that held, and/or erected the roadblock, there was death.

She was more than happy to speed them on their way to the lower planes.

Once on the road, she kept her newly sharper vision and senses tuned onto the environs surrounding the road upon which they travelled.


OOC: Virashil will probably be in the cart, unless Scavenger is there, then she'll walk and/or vice versa.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2009)

Zazz takes point as the group moves out, it having become his accustomed position. Plus, he was sure Hurrow would be about somewhere, in one of his many animal forms.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2009)

Sir Conrad, smiling, refreshed, and satisfied this morning, ranges ahead as well, his psionically enhanced gait giving him great speed to scout ahead quietly and periodically return to the wagon.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2009)

Sascha takes the reins of the wagon, seeming without a care in the world.[sblock=Scouts (Razz, Sir Conrad,Hurrow)]As the scouts go ahead, they 'hear' a brief missive in their minds. I got yer backs, guvs. Just give a 'holler' 'ere if you need us. This gift o'mine be useful for some'n.

OOC: Telepathy as long as you are w/in 100'[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2009)

*Scavenger, Hp: 66/66, AC: 20/13/19*

Scavenger strides next to the cart, chatting with the rave on his shoulder.

[sblock=ooc]
No, the raven doesn't look skeletal. Maybe a know planes will give more info 

Stats:

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h (shared with familiar)
- _Disguised_ Item

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 66/66 (7 HD)       Dmg Red: 4/bludgeoning and magic
Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5, warforged and undead immunities

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/6
3rd - 5/5

Familiar (Draxidanius)

Conditions: 
 - _Undetectable Alignment_ 24h
- _Alternate form_ Raven

AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 19
HP: 33/33 (7 HD)       Dmg Red: 5/good or silver
Fort:+3     Refl:+6       Will:+5, Imp qualities, Evasion, share spells

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 2, 2009)

Hurrow stays in eagle form futher along the trail than Zazz.  The elf was a good scout, but none were better than him.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

FYI for those that missed it...Renau1g started a new RED HAND OF DOOM IC thread.


----------

